# World of Warcraft ist ein gewaltbeherrschtes Computerspiel...



## NeoShinji (12. März 2009)

... wenn es nach einer (noch vor kurzem seriösen) deutschen Tageszeitung geht. 
Lese ich doch heute früh im Tagblatt: "...und es befinden sich immer noch *gewaltbeherrschte* Computerspiele wie Empire: Total War und World of Warcraft an der Spitze der Verkaufscharts...".
Und wir alle können uns doch denken, in welchem Zusammenhang dieser Satz genannt wurde... -.-


----------



## Anburak-G (12. März 2009)

WoW ist ja auch ein gewaltätiges Spiel....

Sagt ja alleine schon der Name, allerdings würde ich die Gründe für das abstumpfen und verschwinden der Hemschwelle in anderen Gründen als "nur" PC oder Videospiele suchen.

Das manche Leute nicht mehr zwischen Fiktion und Realität unterscheiden können, hat ganz andere Gründe....

Aber das zu erforschen und zu erörtern, überlasse ich mal unseren überbezahlten Staats-Psychologen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (12. März 2009)

NeoShinji schrieb:


> ... wenn es nach einer (noch vor kurzem seriösen) deutschen Tageszeitung geht.
> Lese ich doch heute früh im Tagblatt: "...und es befinden sich immer noch *gewaltbeherrschte* Computerspiele wie Empire: Total War und World of Warcraft an der Spitze der Verkaufscharts...".
> Und wir alle können uns doch denken, in welchem Zusammenhang dieser Satz genannt wurde... -.-



Das der Knabe aber ein Tischtennisfreak war der sogar während Familienfeiern in den Keller ging um zu trainieren wie mehrere Interviewpartner im Fernsehen erzählten sollte dann doch zu denken geben. Bestimmt wird Tischtennis bald verboten und Ping-Pong-Bälle fallen unter das Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz...


----------



## Spellman (12. März 2009)

60% aller potenziellen Amokläufer spielen "Killerspiele"...
100% essen Brot!!! Verbietet Brot!!!

Wieviele Millionen schauen im Fernseh zu, wie sich 2 Leute über max. 12 Runden gegenseitig in die Fresse schlagen?! Aber das is dann natürlich wieder Sport! ^^


so long....


----------



## Davatar (12. März 2009)

Ich finde, die sollten entweder das gewalttätigste Spiel von allen verbieten, Pong:

Oder schlicht und einfach dafür sorgen dass nicht jeder Depp ne Knarre zu Hause hat. Irgendwie liest man ja in 99% aller Fälle *"...nahm die Schusswaffe des Vaters..."*. Da liegt dann wohl eher das Problem.


----------



## Hishabye (12. März 2009)

gääääääääääääähn 

Langsam langweilen mich solche "Nachrichten"

Natürlich mutiert jetzt jeder WoW-Spieler zum Amok-Läufer
nur weil er virtuelle Mobs verkloppt oO

Nuja so kann man auch von wichtigen Sachen die Meute ablenken...

Wie wärs mal, dass sie mal die gesellschaftlichen Probleme anpacken?


----------



## schmetti (12. März 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Oder schlicht und einfach dafür sorgen dass nicht jeder Depp ne Knarre zu Hause hat. Irgendwie liest man ja in 99% aller Fälle *"...nahm die Schusswaffe des Vaters..."*. Da liegt dann wohl eher das Problem.



Volle Zustimmung .
Selber kommen Kid´s eher schwer an Wafen.


----------



## Zweitesich (12. März 2009)

hehe, über haargenau den selben Satz musste ich vor wenigen Minuten ebenfalls schmunzeln =) 
Diese Comic-like Umgebung ist natürlich sehr gefährlich ..

Wenn es die gleiche Zeitung war, müsste eine Seite weiter aber noch ein Zitat aus einer Leipziger Zeitung sein:
(Wortlaut nicht der selbe) "Jaja, und jetzt sind wieder die Computerspiele schuld, das Internet nicht minder [...]"


----------



## Scrätcher (12. März 2009)

*Neuanfang auf Mitra, wer ist dabei?
NeoShinji
Profil ansehen
Als Freund hinzufügen
Nachricht senden
Finde die Beiträge dieses Mitglieds
	Geschrieben: 17.02.2009, 08:56


Newbie
*

Gruppe: Mitglieder
Beiträge: 7
Beigetreten: 17.09.2008
Mitglieds-Nr.: 398.086



Ich wäre gern dabei, nur hat Funcom meinen Account "gefreezed" wegen angeblichen Zahlungsproblemen... grml... Einen Tag konnte ich nach Reaktivierung per ELV spielen, dann war's vorbei... Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob ich es nochmal versuchen will... nicht das dann zweimal Geld abgebucht wird am Schluss... AoC macht es einem ned grad leicht...
  	zum Forum: AoC: Allgemeine Diskussionen · zum Beitrag: #1475266 · Antworten: 11 · Aufrufe: 759

WoW liegt im sterben - Argumentation eines Spielers im Forum
NeoShinji
Profil ansehen
Als Freund hinzufügen
Nachricht senden
Finde die Beiträge dieses Mitglieds
	Geschrieben: 30.01.2009, 14:14


Newbie
*

Gruppe: Mitglieder
Beiträge: 7
Beigetreten: 17.09.2008
Mitglieds-Nr.: 398.086



Tach abe15!

Toll geschriebener Text von deinem Gildenkumpel.

Kann ich nur eins sagen: /signed

Man könnte fast sagen, der Text ist augenöffnend... wink.gif
  	zum Forum: WoW: Allgemeine Diskussionen · zum Beitrag: #1425216 · Antworten: 1473 · Aufrufe: 

*
Quelle: die letzten Verfassten Beiträge von NeoShinji

Ich frag mich manchmal was einen Account mit 7 Beiträgen reizt, einen negativ angehauchten Thread im WowForum in den Forenticker zu bringen! Deshalb hab ich mir  mal angschaut was du so geschrieben hast. Ok, dein Funcomaccount wurde gesperrt und Wow liegt im sterben.

Davon abgesehen das dies nicht nur ein "Wow"Problem ist sondern eins was auch War (in dem überwiegend Pvp gemacht wird, AoC (das eine Blutrünstigere Grafik hat) und auch Counterstrike usw betrifft, komme ich zu dem Entschluß:

Entweder bist du hier falsch oder du siehst gern Wow mit schlechten Titeln im Ticker!

Kann aber auch sein das ich mich täusche! Ich reporte mal und schau was der Mod dazu sagt....


----------



## Kimbini (12. März 2009)

WoW ist ein Computerspiel, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!

Jeder, der z. b. beim Bund einmal eine echte Waffe in der Hand hatte und ein paar Schüße abgeben konnte, weiß, dass das echte Schießen in keinem Fall mit dem Klicken einer Maustaste vergleichbar ist.

Wenn die pubertierenden Kids nicht mehr die Chance haben, an scharfe Waffen zu kommen, dann sinkt auch die Zahl der Attentate. WoW und andere Spiele haben damit rein gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Falathrim (12. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Fullquote


Paranoia?


----------



## Malorus (12. März 2009)

> ich frag mich manchmal was einen Account mit 7 Beiträgen reizt, einen negativ angehauchten Thread im WowForum in den Forenticker zu bringen! Deshalb hab ich mir mal angschaut was du so geschrieben hast. Ok, dein Funcomaccount wurde gesperrt und Wow liegt im sterben.
> 
> Davon abgesehen das dies nicht nur ein "Wow"Problem ist sondern eins was auch War (in dem überwiegend Pvp gemacht wird, AoC (das eine Blutrünstigere Grafik hat) und auch Counterstrike usw betrifft, komme ich zu dem Entschluß:
> 
> ...



und ich frag mich gerade ob du dir mehr als die überschrift durchgelesen hast.
wenn du das nämlich gemacht hättest, würdest du wissen , dass die kritik gegen die zeitung oder vielleicht auch generell gegen die politiker und die gesellschaft , aber nicht gegen wow gerichtet war.
also nächstes nak benutzt du das komische ding zwischen deinen ohre, ist ab und zu ganz hilfreich.


----------



## Exomia (12. März 2009)

Ich muss ganz erlich sagen diese Diskusionen bin ich langsam leid, was geschehen ist ist verdammt nochmal sehr tragisch. Doch kann ich nicht verstehen wie man speziell eine so unrealistische Welt wie WoW dafür verantwortlich machen kann. Ich hab früher Bugs Bunny geschaut, und da ging es wesendlich gewaltätiger zu! Batürlich töten wir in diesem spiel jeden und alles aber schau dir doch mal die grafische Darstellung an! Dort ist weder Blut oder sonst irgend etwas. Das einzige was mich stutzen lies waren die anfangsquests der Todesritter.
Ich Spiele z.B. eine Magier ich kann mich im waren leben zwar vor jemanden stellen und einen Feuerball beschwören aber es klappt nicht da dauer oom und so.
Alle anderen spiele in denen ich eine Schußwaffe benutze und wilkürlich alles abballern kann mit einer realistischen Grafik finde ich da eher als problem.

Ganz davon abgesehen das eben jugendliche nicht an Schusswaffen kommen sollten und die welche es schaffen haben sie doch meistens von ihren Eltern. Also frage ich mich nicht "Welche spiele verbiete ich am besten" sondern "Wer hat hier den größeren Fehler begangen!"


----------



## MMOchamp (12. März 2009)

Eine frage: Laufen die Leute mit Zauberstäbe und Schwertern Amok?
NEIN also lass die doch reden


----------



## Draco1985 (12. März 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal, dass sie mal die gesellschaftlichen Probleme anpacken?



Das sieht dann wahrscheinlich so aus, dass die Schlagzeilen nicht mehr lauten: "Killerspiel WoW führte ihn schrittweise zum Amoklauf!" sondern "Gesellschaftliche Probleme: Darum spielen Teenager Killerspiele!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (12. März 2009)

Ich spiele seit 10 Jahren Killerspiele. Bisherige Amokläufe: 0.
Ich bin sozusagen eine wandelnde Gegenthese.


----------



## helljoe (12. März 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Oder schlicht und einfach dafür sorgen dass nicht jeder Depp ne Knarre zu Hause hat. Irgendwie liest man ja in 99% aller Fälle *"...nahm die Schusswaffe des Vaters..."*. Da liegt dann wohl eher das Problem.



Es kam ja gleich der empörte Aufschrei der "Sportschützen" das die Waffen nicht das Problem wären ... ach ja und CS hat der natürlich auch gespielt ...


----------



## Finnje (12. März 2009)

Ich habe heute morgen im Radio folgendes gehört: Solche Spiele (vorallem Counterstike) holen nur das zum Vorschein, was schon vorher in diesen Menschen war. Sie spielen diese Spiele, da sie am besten zu ihnen passen. Es gibt 100.000de Spieler die diese Spiele spielen, ohne einmal auffällig zu werden."

Ich finde das trifft es genau.


----------



## Gerbalin (12. März 2009)

Pacman bekommt auch immer Prügel von den Geistern und wird getötet


----------



## NeoShinji (12. März 2009)

Malorus schrieb:


> und ich frag mich gerade ob du dir mehr als die überschrift durchgelesen hast.
> wenn du das nämlich gemacht hättest, würdest du wissen , dass die kritik gegen die zeitung oder vielleicht auch generell gegen die politiker und die gesellschaft , aber nicht gegen wow gerichtet war.
> also nächstes nak benutzt du das komische ding zwischen deinen ohre, ist ab und zu ganz hilfreich.



Danke, da stimm ich dir 100% zu.

Und Scrätcher? Mehr als ein "lol" hab ich für dich nicht übrig... 
Ist dir langweilig? WoW-Fanboi? Kannst du lesen? Wahnsinn, was hier alles frei rumrennen darf...
&#8364;:Ich komme zu dem Schluss, du hast nicht mehr gelesen, wie nur die Überschrift...
Aber Hauptsache gleich mal zu nem Moderator rennen und petzen... Kinder, Kinder... Musst du nicht in den Kindergarten um die Zeit?
&#8364;2: Ach ja und noch etwas: Der Grund, wieso ich nur (jetzt) 8 Beiträge hier habe, sind Leute wie du, die ohne Sinn und Verstand auf der Tastatur rumhauen.


----------



## Rynam (12. März 2009)

MMOchamp schrieb:


> Eine frage: Laufen die Leute mit Zauberstäbe und Schwertern Amok?
> NEIN also lass die doch reden


Bersenbrück (ddp-nrd). Ein 30-jähriger Mann ist am Sonntagabend in Bersenbrück (Landkreis Osnabrück) von einem 20-Jährigen mit einem Schwert attackiert und schwer am Kopf verletzt worden. Der mutmaßliche Täter wurde noch am Tatort festgenommen, gegen ihn wird wegen des Verdachts der versuchten Tötung ermittelt, wie ein Polizeisprecher in Osnabrück am Montag mitteilte. Der 30-Jährige kam zur Behandlung in ein Krankenhaus.

quelle: Verschiedene Zeitungen, 16.2.09 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok nicht grad amoklauf aber sowas gibts. Erst letztes Jahr hat auchn Schweizer mit nem Schwert seine Mutter und Bruder mit nem Schwert angegriffen, weil sie ihm die Stecker bei WOW gezogen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MMOchamp (12. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> *Neuanfang auf Mitra, wer ist dabei?
> NeoShinji
> Profil ansehen
> Als Freund hinzufügen
> ...





LoL such dir ein hobby kannst dir ja mal meinen 2en raussuchen GL HF.
Egal ich find voll unnötig das als erste immer "Spiele" schuld sind ich sag in manche fällen ist es so,
aber auch Filme machen sowas also lasst und den Fernseher verbieten!


----------



## Deligor (12. März 2009)

Es war doch nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die ersten Wagabunden aus dem Tal der Ahnunglosen pilgern um wieder ihre unbegründete Meinung zum Besten zu geben...

Mir kann keiner erzählen, das PC-Spiele der Auslöser für eine solche Katastrophe sind! 

In der Regel werden ja die Ego-Shooter beschuldigt an allem Schuld zu haben...das ist einfach bequemer als die Schuld in den schlechten sozialen Verhältnisse, familiären Problemen oder sonstigem zu suchen. Die ganzen oberschlauen Wissenschaftler und Politiker machen es sich eben gerne einfach...und was ist einfacher als ein Thema, das auf so viele jugendliche zutrifft?

Es KANN sein, dass diese ganzen irren gerne Ego-Shooter spielen...daraus ziehen aber nach solchen Ereignissen viele Leute den Umkehrschluss, was aber einfach nur falsch ist!

WoW = Gewalt?

Klar...aber es ist nicht das primäre Ziel. In WoW interessiert die wenigsten das Töten selber sondern eher die Folgen davon (Loot, Questerfüllung, etc.)
Ich freue mich zwar auch wenn endlich mal ein Boss fällt an dem man ewig gewipet ist...aber es ist nicht der Tod der mir daran so gefällt sondern der Erfolg in der Gruppe. 
Ich kenne auch genug Leute die CS spielen...aber ich hab bestimmt jetzt keine Angst vor denen. Die spielen das doch auch nur um mit der Gruppe Erfolg zu haben oder um zu zeigen wie geschickt man im Umgang mit der Maus ist.

Es ist also eigendlich relativ egal welches Genre man nimmt...keins ist in der lage einen Menschen wahnsinnig zu machen. Nur die Menschen die generell schon große Probleme haben und denen man sowieso nurnoch mit Therapien helfen kann werden so irre...und deshalb spielen sie auch diese Spiele...aus Spaß am töten. Es ist der Grund diese Spiele zu spielen, der den Wahnsinnigen vom Zocker trennt und nicht das Spiel!

Es wurde ja auch schon das Problem mit der Waffenbeschaffung erwähnt...seh ich genauso. Würden diese ganzen Waffen mal anständig weggesperrt werden (oder am besten ganz entfernt werden) würden diese Amokläufe quasi im Keim erstickt werden...ich wage es nämlich zu bezweifeln, dass diese Irren den Mumm haben mit Baseballschlägern oder Messern loszuziehen...damit ist es nämlich nicht so einfach sich nach der angerichteten Untat selbst schnell und feige vor der Verantwortung zu drücken (denke mal ihr wisst, was ich meine).

Mfg Del


----------



## MMOchamp (12. März 2009)

Rynam schrieb:


> Bersenbrück (ddp-nrd). Ein 30-jähriger Mann ist am Sonntagabend in Bersenbrück (Landkreis Osnabrück) von einem 20-Jährigen mit einem Schwert attackiert und schwer am Kopf verletzt worden. Der mutmaßliche Täter wurde noch am Tatort festgenommen, gegen ihn wird wegen des Verdachts der versuchten Tötung ermittelt, wie ein Polizeisprecher in Osnabrück am Montag mitteilte. Der 30-Jährige kam zur Behandlung in ein Krankenhaus.
> 
> quelle: Verschiedene Zeitungen, 16.2.09
> 
> ...




Wow das wusst ich nicht.
Ok erst nachdenken dann Posten >.<


----------



## Scrätcher (12. März 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Paranoia?



ein bißchen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Thread "Wow Auslöser von Amoklauf?"
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=94501

von Greenjelly bis dato 4 Beiträge wurde geschlossen.

Dalmus hat darin darauf verwiesen das es so einen schon im allgemeinen gibt.

"Wieder ein Amoklauf ist Wow schuld?"
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=94526

wurde geschlossen

Also warum solls diesem anders gehen?

Wo ist denn im Text was positives? Der ist genauso langweilig wie alle anderen!

Den Thread gibts schon im allgemeinen Forum

Also wozu doppelt und dreifach? Das nervt einfach nur!


----------



## Geronimus (12. März 2009)

die menge machts halt aus...bei über 10mil. spielern ist da zwangsläufig wer dabei der auffällig wird...nimm 10mil. auto/motorradfahrer und die toten die täglich auf den strassen liegen...oder 10mil. raucher und die toten die täglich an krebs sterben...oder 10mil. alkoholiker, die im rausch wen töten oder selbst verunglücken...oder 10mil. überforderte elternteile, die toten babys die in blumentöpfen oder kühlschränken versteckt werden...oder 10mil. menschen die in armut leben und wen den schädel einschlagen wegen ein paar €uro...oder 10mil. polizeibeamte, die gefangene missbrauchen, quälen, in den tod treiben...die liste kann man endlos weiterführen...in fast jeder sparte gibts schwarze schafe...und jetzt die schuld auf ein spiel zu schieben ist das armutszeugnis unserer gesellschaft...anstatt das etwas getan wird, wird einfach auf irgendwen der "schwarze peter" zugeschoben...dabei wäre es ja echt nicht schwer etwas zu unternehmen


----------



## Demitrius (12. März 2009)

MMOchamp schrieb:


> HAHA PEINLICH such dir ein hobby kannst dir ja mal meinen 2en raussuchen GL HF.
> 
> PS: Er ist ein Gorilla




Und du lässt mal die Full-quotes bitte...

Is das so schwer???

BTT: Haben heute auf der ARbeit auch ne längere Diskussion gehabt... CS und so können, wie oben bereits erwähnt, nur das vorholen, was bereits
vorhanden ist...


----------



## MMOchamp (12. März 2009)

Sogar bei Super Mario hat man getötet UND es gibt viele Amokläufer die Mario spielen/gespielt haben aber das ist ja egal immer CSS und die Spiele die gut verdienen!!


----------



## Tyrânâde/ËÏÎûnðrâ (12. März 2009)

hm irgend wie kommt mir das auch ein wenig vor wie Werbung für die Politiker;

also wenn sie schon wow usw verbieten wollen dann könnten Sie ja auch gleich wieder die Diktatur einführen und alle überwachen lassen(wobei das ja eh schon zum teil der fall ist) und alle wären glücklich, zumindestens die Politiker;

und noch was, das jemand ne Waffe zu hause hat ist in meinen Augen schon abschuss reif;
Und wenn sein Vater auch Jäger wäre hat er seine Waffen weg zu sperren!


----------



## Draco1985 (12. März 2009)

Deligor schrieb:


> Klar...aber es ist nicht das primäre Ziel. In WoW interessiert die wenigsten das Töten selber sondern eher die Folgen davon (Loot, Questerfüllung, etc.)



Sorry, aber genau das ist doch damit gemeint. Ich würde zwar auch nicht behaupten dass WoWs RTL2-Kinderprogramm-Atmosphäre Agressionspotenzial birgt, aber im Grunde ist es "Gewaltbeherrscht":

- Belohnung für den Tod von PCs/NPCs
- Keine alternativen, gewaltlosen Spielweisen (die in den meisten echten RPGs angeboten werden)


----------



## Lari (12. März 2009)

Und wenn sie "Killerspiele" verbieten werden, wen kümmerts? Es gibt ja das Internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fasor (12. März 2009)

was unseren politikern und unserer so freien presse vll mal auffallen sollte sind 90% der amoklaufe an schulen vll hat es mal gar nichts mit den pc spielen zu tun sondern ehr was mit der gesellschaft 

in bremen habn vor kurz ein paar jugedlichen die polizei gerufen um dann einen polizeiwagen an zu zünden das waren keine gamer die jungs ....


----------



## Malorus (12. März 2009)

naja es ist klar , dass vorallem politker nicht sagen, dass die lehrer , eltern oder mitschüler schuld sind, da dies alles potenzielle wähler sind.
und wer wählt schon jemanden wenn er einem die wahrheit mitten ins gesicht klatscht?
dies ist zwar traurig , aber wird sich wohl nie ändern.
solange die mitschuldigen sich ihrer schuld nicht bewusst werden, kann und wird sich nichts ändern.
spiele bringen keinen geistig normalen mensch dazu jemand anderen zu töten.
wenn dieser jedoch durch die gesellschaft angegriffen, ausgeschlossen oder einfach komplett ignoriert wird, versuchen diese leute ihre erfüllung in einem spiel zu finden , was meistens nicht klappt, da man menschliche nähe und zuneigung nicht durch ein paar pixel ersetzen kann.
außerdem sehe ich den springenden punkt nicht an der zugänglichkeit zu waffen, da meiner meinung nicht die waffen menschen töten, sondern die person hinter der waffe. man muss versuchen den grund für das töten auszumerzen und nicht nur durch schärfere regeln für den waffenbesitz an der oberfläche kratzen.

just my 2 cents

mfg


----------



## NeoShinji (12. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ein bißchen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So langweilig kann er nicht sein, wenn du dich herablässt und ihn kommentierst, oder?
Und schau, bis jetzt ist er noch offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (12. März 2009)

NeoShinji schrieb:


> So langweilig kann er nicht sein, wenn du dich herablässt und ihn kommentierst, oder?
> Und schau, bis jetzt ist er noch offen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warte, gib mir ne Minute *Mod such*


----------



## Deligor (12. März 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber genau das ist doch damit gemeint. Ich würde zwar auch nicht behaupten dass WoWs RTL2-Kinderprogramm-Atmosphäre Agressionspotenzial birgt, aber im Grunde ist es "Gewaltbeherrscht":
> 
> - Belohnung für den Tod von PCs/NPCs
> - Keine alternativen, gewaltlosen Spielweisen (die in den meisten echten RPGs angeboten werden)




Ich habe mit keinen Ton gesagt, dass es nicht gewaltbeherrscht ist. 
Im Gegensatz zum echten "Killerspiel" (ich mag das Wort nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ist aber nicht der Tot das letzte Ziel...oder rennst du ingame nur durch die Gegend um Dinge zu töten?
Das Ziel ist und bleibt die mit dem Tod in verbindung stehende Belohnung. Zum Thema Alternativen: Es wäre verdammt hart auf lvl 80 zu kommen ohne auch nur das geringste bisschen Blut vergossen zu haben...aber es gibt immerhin auch genug quests, wo man niemanden töten muss, sondern vielleicht nur mal Bote spielen muss oder irgendwo etwas finden(ich kenne ehrlich gesagt nur RPGs wo das mit dem Töten noch übler ist...ep nur durch grinden etc aber naja...) 

Es ist also total unpassend WoW im Zusammenhang mit solchen Amokläufen zu nennen.

Mfg Del


----------



## Timobile (12. März 2009)

Finnje schrieb:


> Ich habe heute morgen im Radio folgendes gehört: Solche Spiele (vorallem Counterstike) holen nur das zum Vorschein, was schon vorher in diesen Menschen war. Sie spielen diese Spiele, da sie am besten zu ihnen passen. Es gibt 100.000de Spieler die diese Spiele spielen, ohne einmal auffällig zu werden."
> 
> Ich finde das trifft es genau.



Finde ich auch!


----------



## FlyingAngelSep (12. März 2009)

Es wird viel nach Gründen gesucht. Fakt ist, dass es sicher nicht nur "DEN EINE GRUND" gibt. Die Gesellschaft form uns Menschen auf vielfälltige Weise. 

Nur was uns allen klar sein sollte, gewalttätige Spiele (welcher Art auch immer) senken unser Hemschwelle im Bezug auf Gewalt. Stellt euch mal vor, eure Omas und Opas die den 2. Weltkrieg erlebt haben, würde nie so etwas spielen, das erlebte Grauen ist viel zu schlim. Es ist unsinnig zusagen, das Gewalt (in Spielen oder RL) kein Einfluß auf den Menschen hat. Wir müssen einfach aufpassen, das wir nicht zu sehr abstumpfen!!!

WOW macht mir trotzdem Spaß, nur sollte man öfter mal sein Handeln reflektieren....


----------



## Hautbaer (12. März 2009)

In der Küche brennt Licht!


----------



## Malorus (12. März 2009)

> Es wurde ja auch schon das Problem mit der Waffenbeschaffung erwähnt...seh ich genauso. Würden diese ganzen Waffen mal anständig weggesperrt werden (oder am besten ganz entfernt werden) würden diese Amokläufe quasi im Keim erstickt werden...ich wage es nämlich zu bezweifeln, dass diese Irren den Mumm haben mit Baseballschlägern oder Messern loszuziehen...damit ist es nämlich nicht so einfach sich nach der angerichteten Untat selbst schnell und feige vor der Verantwortung zu drücken (denke mal ihr wisst, was ich meine).



das sehe ich anders.
einerseits glaube ich , wer sich wirklich eine waffe beschaffen will, kriegt das auch hin. es ist nunmal nicht möglich den illegalen waffenhandel komplett zu unterbinden ohne einen überwachungsstaat zu schaffen und selbst dann ist es unwahrscheinlich ,dass es geschafft wird, siehe ddr.

außerdem denke ich dass deine aussage , dass sie verrückte feiglinge sind sehr engstirnig.
ich will nicht ,dass irgendwer denen vergibt, doch man sollte zumindest versuchen sie zu verstehen.
sie wurden von den menschen aus ihrer umgebung zu den gemacht was sie sind und haben sich nicht freiwillig dafür entschieden.
es ist nicht vorgekommen , dass sie sich gedacht haben " hm mir ist langweilig , geh ich mal ein paar leute abknallen" sondern sie wurden jahrelang ob nun seelisch oder körperlich gequält und hatten dadurch nurnoch diesen einen gedanken und der war rache.
dass sie auch völlig unschuldige getötet haben ist natürlich unentschuldbar, doch wenn man sich näher mit der geschichte dieser menschen befasst auch irgendwie... nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Shubunki (12. März 2009)

...naja.. das ganze läuft doch nach dem Motto: Es muss ein Verantwortlicher gefunden werden!... was liegt näher, als ein Computerspiel verantwortlich zu machen statt eine völlig verfehlte Sozialpolitik?


----------



## Morca (12. März 2009)

Zu meiner Zeit als Schüler gab es noch eine vormilitärische Ausbildung, jeder männliche, geistig normale Schüler ab dem 14. Lebensjahr kam in diesem Fall mit halbautomatischen Schußwaffen in Verbindung! Unfälle- oder gar Tötungsdelikte kamen zu 100% nicht vor. Was sagt uns das?! Ein Großteil der heutigen Jugend ist mit Absicht durch die geführte Politik wirre gemacht worden, Gemeinschaftssinn wird nicht geschult, die Leute machen sich gegenseitig fertig (spielgelt sich wunderbar im WoW- Wettbewerb wieder)! Es ist etwas faul in diesem System, mehr will ich darauf nicht hindeuten.

Über das Verbot von Spielen braucht ihr euch keine Gedanken zu machen, die Gesetze sind nun streng genug, wenn sie nicht befolgt werden ist das nicht das Problem der Spieleindustrie (und jene hat nun mittlerweile eine starke Lobby, weil den Gesetzgebern der Markt langsam bewußt geworden ist, und es dreht sich bekanntlich alles um das Geld).


----------



## Lari (12. März 2009)

Shubunki schrieb:


> ...naja.. das ganze läuft doch nach dem Motto: Es muss ein Verantwortlicher gefunden werden!... was liegt näher, als ein Computerspiel verantwortlich zu machen statt eine völlig verfehlte Sozialpolitik?


Die Eltern, die 16 Schusswaffen im Haus haben, und es nicht verhindern konnten, dass sich der Junge eine Beretta schnappt und mehrere Hundert Schuss Munition. Aber nein... die armen armen Eltern müssen natürlich erstmal damit klarkommen...


----------



## Cylierie (12. März 2009)

Meine Persönliche meinung dazu ist , das hauptsächlich die medien und zwar alle!!! zeitung,fernsehen und radio sowie seiten im internet wie you tube an dieser gewaltbeherschenden stimmung unter vor allem jugendlichen schuld ist. Nicht ballerspiele und killerfilme oder matlemusik sind der grund, sondern die bis ins kleinste detalierte berichterstattung von typen wie den schulamokläufern.... irgendwann ist irgendwo mal einer durchgeknallt und hat ausprobiert wie es so ist sein killerspiel in die tat um zu setzen...riesen trara über wochen in allen zeitungen nachrichten und talkshows auf der ganzen welt.....viele eltern sagen a schau dir das mal an das kommt dabei raus wenn man immer diese spiele spielt....und die kidds schauen... und sehen so macht man das also und so komme ich also an waffen heran....gut zu wissen und dann kommen die nachmacher. Meiner meinung nach sollte man erstmal jegliche berichterstattung über solche taten einstellen, denn die kidds versuchen grossenteils auch eine (wenn auch traurige) berühmtheit zu werden. Selbst wenn es im notfall so wie gestern mit einem (vieleicht für sie coolen) abgang endet! Wenn bei uns mal wieder einer von der brücke gehüpft ist, dann steht das nie in der zeitung ...genau so schützt man sich vor leuten die sich sowas abkucken... denn wenn man nichts darüber weis dann denkt man auch nicht darüber nach. Oder habt ihr bis zu dem massaker in amerika vor einigen jahren vorher schon mal von jugendlichen killern gehört die in die schule rennen und alles abknallen was ihnen vor die flinte kommt? also in den 70gern war da nichts und in den 80gern auch nicht und selbst in den 90gern .... und nun mal drüber nachdenken liebe psychoonkels^^


----------



## Davatar (12. März 2009)

Deligor schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zum echten "Killerspiel" (ich mag das Wort nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab hier noch ein paar treffende Beispiele:
Ein Statistik-Dozent hat uns in der allerersten Stunde Folgendes erzählt:
_Laut der Untersuchung eines Forschungsinstituts waren 85% aller Männer die an einem Herzinfarkt starben nicht rasiert oder rasierten sich nicht regelmässig. Daraus folgt dass wenn man sich nicht regelmässig rasiert das Herzinfarktrisiko gewaltig ansteigt, bzw es fahrlässig ist, sich nicht regelmässig zu rasieren ... Oder vielleicht sollte man Statistiken manchmal besser einfach Statistiken sein lassen und auf die innere Vernunft hören._

Ein anderes Beispiel:
Nehmen wir an, Amokläufer würden tatsächlich von "Killerspielen" angestachelt. Müsste man sich dann nicht fragen woher eigentlich die zahlreichen Vergewaltiger angestachelt werden? Müsste man dann nicht die ganze Pornoindustrie verbieten? Oder müsste man nicht gleich das Fernsehen generell verbieten zusammen mit allen Pornofilmen, Actionfilmen und am besten noch allen Dokus, denn Tiere bringen sich ja auch gegenseitig um...also am besten Fernsehen ganz abschaffen. Internet ist ja auch viel zu gefährlich, da kann man alles nachlesen. Aber dann gibts ja noch die Zeitungen! Da liest man ja über Kriege! Vielleicht beeinflusst das unsere Jugend auch so sehr dass sie in 10 Jahren wenn sie erwachsen sind nen Krieg anstacheln. Also auch Zeitungen verbieten.

Am besten katapultieren wir uns in die Steinzeit zurück und verbieten generell sämtliche Medien...



...



oder alternativ dazu setzen wir uns vielleicht mal mit unseren Kindern und Teenagern zusammen und sind für sie da wenn sie jemanden brauchen anstatt sie den ganzen Tag sich selbst zu überlassen, gelangweilt und angeödet von der Welt. Vielleicht sollten wir unsere Kinder einfach wiedermal *erziehen* anstatt den ganzen Tag lang arbeiten zu gehn und abends vor die Glotze zu sitzen und darauf zu warten dass das Kind endlich erwachsen wird und auszieht. Aber ja, bei sich selbst den Fehler zu suchen wäre ja zu einfach, warum geben wir nicht einfach einem leblosen Objekt die Schuld? Oh sorry...das passiert ja schon tagtäglich...


----------



## valibaba (12. März 2009)

Es gab letztes Jahr ne Doku drüber wie Spiele sich auf die Psyche auswirken können.
Spielsüchtige tauchen in ihre Welt ab, dass kann dazu führen, dass diese sämtliche Soziale Kontakte abbrechen oder nicht mehr gross pflegen. 
Wurde der süchtige in der Schule gemobbt, findet er zuflucht in der Online-Spiele welt und pflegt Online-Kontakte...
1a.)Hat er leichten zugang zur waffen? Nein = nicht unbedingt gefährlich, Ja = er könnte amok-laufen
1b.)Hat er leichten zugang zur waffen und n knacks in der Birne? Dann läuft der wohl bestimmt amok

Ich vermute mal, dass relativ viele leute in dem Forum Spielsüchtig sein könnten, darum n Tipp von nem Ex-Suchti: 
Lasst euch helfen, geht unter Menschen oder redet mit nem Psychologen. 
Mich konnten zwei kollegen von der Sucht befreien in dem Sie mich in den Ausgang mitgeschleppt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seitdem hatte ich kaum Rückfälle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spielen am Computer kann extrem Stark Süchtig machen, ich weiss wovon ich rede und ich kenne Leute welche es immer noch sind! Ich kahm zum glück nie auf den gedanken jemanden zu töten auch wenn ich im Schützenverein war, CS1.6 gespielt hab und früher gemobbt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... ich hab halt keinen knacks in der Birne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *luck*


----------



## _Raziel_ (12. März 2009)

Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist, dass ständig nach Gründen gesucht werden muss. Klar, die Bluttat bzw. der Amoklauf in Winnenden ist schlimm.
Zuzugeben, dass es dem Täter aber einfach gereicht hat, er einfach so wütend war, dass er wahllos Menschen erschossen hat, will niemand. Die schlimmsten Verbrechen sind die, für die es keinen Grund gibt, sagen die Psychologen. Denn dann haben die Angehörigen der Opfer keine Erklärung, warum ihr geliebter Mensch so früh sterben musste.
Schlimmer ist es jedoch meist für die Gesellschaft aussen rum. Solche grundlosen Tatverbrechen rütteln am Fundament der Gesellschaft und zeigt ihr die Schwächen auf.

Der Täter hatte seinen Abschluss, war in einer Lehre, war unauffällig. Niemand kann sich erklären, warum er tat, was er tat. Nur er selber (und dafür ist es leider zu spät). Vielleicht war es der Stress, vielleicht die politische Talfahrt bezüglich Zukunftsaussichten. Besonders gesellschaftliche Probleme lassen sich jedoch nur bedingt ändern.
Und wie soll man das einer Mutter erklären, die gerade ihr Kind verloren hat? Der Täter hat wahllos ihr Kind erschossen, weil er einfach wütend war, da Fr. Merkel dies und Abgeordneter das getan hat... Ihr Kind musste sterben, weil Gesellschaftsfaktoren den Täter dazu getrieben haben.
Würdet ihr solch einen Grund glauben? Ja, würdet ihr ihn akzeptieren?

Man sucht also schnell die sogenannten 'üblichen Verdächtigen'. Und das sind numal in den Augen vieler Politiker die Medien. Ob Gewalt im Fernsehen, in Videospielen oder in der Musik, sie halten stets ihren Kopf dafür hin, da man die Gesellschaft nicht für ein Verbrechen als Grund angeben kann.

Nachtrag:
Kleine Beispiele. 
Amokläufer A hat den Job verloren und sitzt 16h am Tag vor der Kiste und zockt WoW. Irgendwann (nach der 160 Absage auf eine Bewerbung) läuft er Amok und tötet duzende Menschen...
Was wird wohl als Grund angegeben? Natürlich das Computerspiel. Nicht die aussichtlose Situation seiner Arbeitlosigkeit.
Amokläufer B hört gerne Marilyn Manson. Wird in der Schule von vielen Mitschülern gehänselt, gequält und erniedrigt. Er rächt sich indem er seine Schulkameraden und Lehrer erschiesst.
Wer war schuld? Natürlich Marilyn Manson mit seiner Musik und nicht die toten Mitschüler, die ihn jahrelang erniedrigt haben oder die toten Lehrer, die einfach sehen mussten, das B gehänselt wird. Sich aber selber irgendwie durch den Tag bringen mussten.


----------



## Eviath (12. März 2009)

Malorus schrieb:


> ..ich will nicht ,dass irgendwer denen vergibt, doch man sollte zumindest versuchen sie zu verstehen.
> sie wurden von den menschen aus ihrer umgebung zu den gemacht was sie sind und haben sich nicht freiwillig dafür entschieden.
> es ist nicht vorgekommen , dass sie sich gedacht haben " hm mir ist langweilig , geh ich mal ein paar leute abknallen" sondern sie wurden jahrelang ob nun seelisch oder körperlich gequält und hatten dadurch nurnoch diesen einen gedanken und der war rache....



Nunja, so muss es ja nun auch nicht unbedingt sein. Es gibt auch Leute, die sich freiwillig von allem anderen abschotten, weil ihnen die Leute und deren Verhalten vllt komisch vorkommen (wenn sie so zu sagen in ihrer "eigenen Welt leben")

Man kann also finde ich sehr wohl sagen das diese Menschen sich freiwillig dazu entschließen können.
Das mit der seelischen/körperlichen Quälerei finde ich ein wenig übertrieben, immerhin war der Junge doch ein "so netter, aber doch ruhiger Mensch, der Tischtennis liebte"..


----------



## Aromat05 (12. März 2009)

Spellman schrieb:


> Wieviele Millionen schauen im Fernseh zu, wie sich 2 Leute über max. 12 Runden gegenseitig in die Fresse schlagen?! Aber das is dann natürlich wieder Sport! ^^
> 
> 
> so long....


Ja wen wir wie die japsen endlich mal ESL als Offizielle Sport art an erkern würden, kommen Vielleicht nicht mehr so dumme Meldungen.


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2009)

oh mein gott da draussen ist ein zwerg ich töte ihn nun mit meinem zauberstab des nerubers .. hmm also schiessen tut der stab nid -.- doof.. 
gut dann nehme ich halt meinen chaosbolt .. geht auch nid ..

wow ist ein spiel bei dem man komische fabelwesen tötet.. und ausser jägern.. (die sind schuld ! rauspatchen xD)
hat keiner ne schusswaffe..

und ich hab noch nie in der zeitung gelesen wow zocker tötet anderen mit einem hammer nem schild und nem pinken kleid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JanR (12. März 2009)

Mal überhaupt... ähm WoW ist ein gewaltätiges Spiel aber die Zahl an leuten die mit einem WoW like "Amoklauf" erfolg haben könnten ist ja wohl sehr gering...allein die Zahl an Mages Wls  und Priestern wenn die es schaffen einen Amoklauf zu veranstallten der den Angriffen ihrer Charaktere ensptsricht ist das wohl ne leistung...und schwerter und streikolben amokläufe ich bitte euch 


CS fand ich im übrigen schon immer dämlich...


----------



## Davatar (12. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Die Eltern, die 16 Schusswaffen im Haus haben, und es nicht verhindern konnten, dass sich der Junge eine Beretta schnappt und mehrere Hundert Schuss Munition. Aber nein... die armen armen Eltern müssen natürlich erstmal damit klarkommen...


Waffen und Munition am selben Ort aufzubewahren ist sowieso grob fahrlässig. WENN man schon unbedingt ne Waffe zu Hause haben muss dann sollte man definitiv die Munition an nem Ort haben von dem die Kinder nichts wissen und vor allem der auch gut abgeschlossen ist und zu dem man nicht so einfach kommt, beispielsweise in nem Safe oder sowas.

Ich frag mich grad ob die Leute vom Bombenentschärfungskommando zu Hause auch Sprengstoff zum üben rumliegen haben...


----------



## JackLamon (12. März 2009)

Sind wir nich alle potentielle Amokläufer?  Wie oft hab ich im Vorbeigehn an ner Gruppe (insert beliebige Minderheit) gedacht: "Jetzt mal mit ner Uzi reinhalten!", oder "Stift ziehn, nach hinten werfen... 21, 22, 23...", nur hab's nicht getan. Wohl eher aus Mangel an Möglichkeiten; aber was ich meine ist, dass wir wohl alle schonmal in dieser oder ähnlicher Form unsere Fantasien hatten, nur wir haben's nicht getan. Und ich hab, weiß Gott in meinen Ü30 Jahren so ziemlich alles an Spielen mitgemacht oder zumindest gesehn von "Space Invaders" bis "Battlefield wasweißich" und bin immer noch auf freiem Fuß. ^^

Also nicht die Spiele machen Killer aus uns, sondern die Gelegenheit(en). In diesem Falle einfach die Verfügbarkeit der Waffen in Daddy's (offentsichtlich schlecht gesicherten) Waffenschrank.


----------



## Lari (12. März 2009)

JanR schrieb:


> CS fand ich im übrigen schon immer dämlich...


Naja, so schöne 5on5s mit Taktik, Reaktion, Übersicht und "peripherem Sehen" als guter Spieler ist schon was anderes als "Killerspielööö, muss tööööten!".
Erstes Aprilwochenende treffe ich mich wieder mit 143 anderen zu einer LAN-Party. Vielleicht sollte man direkt die Gegend um uns absperren und nur unter Polizeiaufsicht das Gebäude verlassen dürfen. Sind ja 144 potentielle Amokläufer. Schwachsinn -.-


----------



## Shubunki (12. März 2009)

...wobei mann sich fragen muss: Was will eigentlich einer mit 16 (!) scharfen Schusswaffen?


----------



## Davatar (12. März 2009)

JackLamon schrieb:


> Sind wir nich alle potentielle Amokläufer?  Wie oft hab ich im Vorbeigehn an ner Gruppe (insert beliebige Minderheit) gedacht: "Jetzt mal mit ner Uzi reinhalten!", oder "Stift ziehn, nach hinten werfen... 21, 22, 23...", nur hab's nicht getan. Wohl eher aus Mangel an Möglichkeiten; aber was ich meine ist, dass wir wohl alle schonmal in dieser oder ähnlicher Form unsere Fantasien hatten, nur wir haben's nicht getan. Und ich hab, weiß Gott in meinen Ü30 Jahren so ziemlich alles an Spielen mitgemacht oder zumindest gesehn von "Space Invaders" bis "Battlefield wasweißich" und bin immer noch auf freiem Fuß. ^^
> 
> Also nicht die Spiele machen Killer aus uns, sondern die Gelegenheit(en). In diesem Falle einfach die Verfügbarkeit der Waffen in Daddy's (offentsichtlich schlecht gesicherten) Waffenschrank.


o_O

Ich denk eher der gesunde Menschenverstand in Kombination mit dem Sozialen Umfeld, Erziehung, Beachtung und den fehlenden Möglichkeiten machts aus. Bloss weil da ne Handgranate rumliegt würde noch lange nicht jeder den Stift ziehen.


----------



## Telbion (12. März 2009)

Ich geb Scratch vollkommen recht,
außerdem gibt es hier keine Diskussionsgrundlage...wenn man für jede Zeitung die einen Zusammenhang mit der Tat und WOW herstellt, einen Thread eröffnen würde, erstickt man hier im Müll.

Es gab in Hattingen jemand der hat seinen Nachbarn mit dem Schwert enthauptet, aber da war WoW NICHT im Zusammenhang.

Außerdem, so traurig das Ganze ist..WOW in Bezug zu Killerspielen und Ballerspielen zu nennen ist halt ein Witz.

WoW ist brutal, hat aber keine brutale Darstellung.

Soweit meine Meinung.


----------



## Morca (12. März 2009)

Sammeln, aber dann muss er weinigstens die tauglichen Waffeen in einen Waffenschrank (Panzerschrank) verschließen.


----------



## JackLamon (12. März 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> o_O
> 
> Ich denk eher der gesunde Menschenverstand in Kombination mit dem Sozialen Umfeld, Erziehung, Beachtung und den fehlenden Möglichkeiten machts aus. Bloss weil da ne Handgranate rumliegt würde noch lange nicht jeder den Stift ziehen.



Na, da ist's wie mit dem "Knopf zur Zerstörung der Erde" und dem "Nicht drücken" Schild darunter...  Die Chance, dass jemand einfach nur aus Neugier drückt...  ^^


----------



## Technocrat (12. März 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Am besten katapultieren wir uns in die Steinzeit zurück



Lieber nicht! Da konnte man einfach wen man wollte mit der nächstbesten Keule zermatschen! Gaaaanz schlechtes Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deligor (12. März 2009)

Malorus schrieb:


> das sehe ich anders.
> einerseits glaube ich , wer sich wirklich eine waffe beschaffen will, kriegt das auch hin. es ist nunmal nicht möglich den illegalen waffenhandel komplett zu unterbinden ohne einen überwachungsstaat zu schaffen und selbst dann ist es unwahrscheinlich ,dass es geschafft wird, siehe ddr.
> 
> außerdem denke ich dass deine aussage , dass sie verrückte feiglinge sind sehr engstirnig.
> ...



Du willst mir erzählen, dass in Deutschland jeder 17 jährige an eine Waffe kommt? ok...lassen wir das mal so stehen...aber wenn man nicht wüsste, man braucht nur bei Papi in den Schrank zu greifen um seinen Frust mit der Waffe loszuwerden würden die wenigsten auf so eine bekloppte Idee kommen.

Engstirnig?? In meinen Augen gibt es wenig Verachtungswürdigenderes als zuerst so viele unschuldige Menschen abzuknallen und sich danach auch noch selber zu richten nur weil man ein persönliches Problem hat! Klar, dass die bestimmt den ein oder anderen seelischen knacks weg haben...keine Frage...aber Mitleid hab ich NULL mit diesen Psychos. 
Was bringt es jetzt wenn man sagt "hätten wir doch nur vorher gewusst, dass er es im Leben so schwer hatte"
Es gibt so verdammt viele Menschen auf dieser Welt deren Leben sicher um einiges schlechter ist, als das dieser Amokläufer...und die kommen nicht auf die Idee in einer Schule Rambo spielen zu müssen.
Ich nenne sie verrückt...weil sie es sind...der Grund dafür hilft den Toten und deren Angehörigen kein Stück. 
Ich nenne sie Feige...warum? Sie gehen mit Schusswaffen auf wehrlose Menschen los...und als ob das nicht genug wäre schießen sie sich danach selber in den Kopf nur um den Konsequenzen zu engehen.
Du sagst sie wurden seelisch gequält und wollen Rache? An wem wollte denn unser neuster Wahnsinnige sich rächen? An der Schule weil er da seinen Abschluss gemacht hat? An den Schülern, weil er jetzt mit denen nichts mehr zu tun haben muss? An den Passanten, weil sie im Weg standen??

Du sagst selber oft genug, das es dafür keine rechtfertigung gibt und ein solches benehmen nicht zu entschuldigen sei...da kann ich dir nur zustimmen...aber auch NUR da.
In solchen Fällen ist diese "Wir wollen alles und jeden verstehen"-Einstellung fehl am Platze...denn nahezu alle Amokläufer waren bis zum Tag ihrer Tat als völlig unauffällig bekannt...was soll dagegen machen? Wenn nichtmal den Eltern auffällt, dass ihre Kinder Probleme in diesem Ausmaß haben kann man nichts gegen diese Gefahr machen.

Mfg Del


----------



## Visssion (12. März 2009)

das sind einzelfälle, die leute die da amoklaufen sind einfach krank in der birne nichts anderes oO 

und die politiker usw. schieben das nur auf killerspiele usw. weil sie keine andere erklärung haben bzw. weil es die einfachste für sie ist

einfach nur lächerlich sowas

Das ist ja sowieso das feigeste von allem, erst 16 leute oder so umbringen und sich dann selber töten damit man nich gerichtet werden kann oO sowas ist doch irgendwie behindert -.-


----------



## Technocrat (12. März 2009)

JackLamon schrieb:


> Sind wir nich alle potentielle Amokläufer?




Also, ich nicht. Als überzeugte Christin kann ich Dir versichern, das ich zwar auch gelegentlich frustriert bin, aber nicht mal Leuten eine knalle, obwohl ich es könnte. Kann Deiner Theorie da nicht folgen...


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (12. März 2009)

Es ist doch immer so. Kaum läuft irgendein Jugendlicher/Schüler/junger Erwachsener Amok, schon kommen die abenteuerlichsten Geschichten in den Medien über sogenannte "Killerspiele" und das sie einfach nur schlecht sind usw.

Aber die wahren Probleme sprechen sie garnicht bis sehr sehr selten an, nämlich die persönlichen Probleme des Amokläufers, sein Umfeld, die Gesellschaft in der wir heute alle Leben und natürlich das Top-Problem: Das leichte Rankommen an Schusswaffen!
Wie verdammt nochmal kam der an ne Waffe mit so viel Munition (die Medien berichteten er hätte sehr viel Muni dabei gehabt). Klären tut das niemand, die nehmen den einfachsten weg: Spiele!

Da laufen Filme wie Saw im Fernsehen (zwar gekürzt aber immer noch brutal) und keiner regt sich auf, aber wenn ein 17 jähriger ein Spiel ab 18 spielt, da ist das Thema wieder ganz vorne auf Seite 1 -.-
Und dann diese Witzfiguren von sogenannten "Politikern" und "Fachleuten", die über diese "Killerspiele" und allgemein über Spiele reden und alles wissen wollen, aber schon 50 bis 60 Jahre aufm Buckel haben. Die sind nichtmal mit sowas groß geworden und nun wo sie so alt sind, haben sie eh kein Interesse dran.

Das ist alles nur ein riesiger Witz und ich wusste schon seit gestern, das in den nächsten Tagen wieder etwas mit "Die Killerspiele sind Schuld" kommen wird -.-
Schuld ist garnichts bis auf der Mensch selber. Wer eine schwache Psyche hat und sich von Spielen, Filmen, Musik und seinen Umfeld beeinflussen lässt, ist selber Schuld.

Das ist genauso wie mit den Waffen: Nicht Waffen töten Menschen, sondern Menschen töten Menschen. Die Waffe drückt ja nicht von selber ab, oder?


----------



## Davatar (12. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Lieber nicht! Da konnte man einfach wen man wollte mit der nächstbesten Keule zermatschen! Gaaaanz schlechtes Beispiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja aber das würd dann keinen mehr stören, da das Recht des Stärkeren gelten würde ^^


----------



## Hishabye (12. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Lieber nicht! Da konnte man einfach wen man wollte mit der nächstbesten Keule zermatschen! Gaaaanz schlechtes Beispiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hmmm
Mittelalter ist auch ziemlich beschissen, dort konnte man wegen einer
Winzigkeit auf dem Galgen enden.
Geschweige von der Hygiene *würg*


----------



## JackLamon (12. März 2009)

Visssion schrieb:


> das sind einzelfälle, die leute die da amoklaufen sind einfach krank in der birne nichts anderes oO
> 
> und die politiker usw. schieben das nur auf killerspiele usw. weil sie keine andere erklärung haben bzw. weil es die einfachste für sie ist
> 
> ...



Das Schlimme in Deutschland is ja; der wäre noch nach Jugendstrafrecht verurteilt worden, ein Psychologe hätte ihm noch minderschwere Schuld wegen verkorkster Kindheit attestiert und er wäre wegen guter Führung eh nach der Hälfte draußen gewesen. So ist doch die 68er Rechtssprechung in diesem Land veranlagt.


----------



## Draco1985 (12. März 2009)

Deligor schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zum echten "Killerspiel" (ich mag das Wort nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Natürlich. Weil man was dafür bekommt. Oder sind die ganzen Grindquests etwa was anderes?



> Das Ziel ist und bleibt die mit dem Tod in verbindung stehende Belohnung.



Und genau das, nämlich das Töten belohnt wird, wird von den Leuten die dauernd gegen "Killerspiele" wettern, kritisiert. Nicht dass ich was davon halten würde, aber nach DEREN Definition ist WoW wirklich ein "Killerspiel".



> Zum Thema Alternativen: Es wäre verdammt hart auf lvl 80 zu kommen ohne auch nur das geringste bisschen Blut vergossen zu haben...aber es gibt immerhin auch genug quests, wo man niemanden töten muss, sondern vielleicht nur mal Bote spielen muss oder irgendwo etwas finden(ich kenne ehrlich gesagt nur RPGs wo das mit dem Töten noch übler ist...ep nur durch grinden etc aber naja...)



Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, ob die genannten Quests wirklich zum Leveln ausreichen würden. Ich glaube eher nicht, aber beschwören kann ichs auch nicht.

Und ich sagte "RPGs", nicht die Grind-Hack'n'Slays die sich heutzutage RPG schimpfen dürfen.Spiel mal Fallout 3 oder Mass Effect (letzteres spiele ich gerade wieder mal). Auch dort kommst du zwar an vielen Stellen ohne Gewaltanwendung nicht weiter, aber es gibt genug Quests, die dir erlauben gefährliche Situationen über geschicktes Reden zu entschärfen oder (bei Fallout zumindest) durch schleichen zu umgehen.

Oder, wenn du nur MMOs haben willst: Bei Eve kann man sich das ganze Spiel über nur als Händler oder Minenarbeiter verdingen, im Extremfall sogar so weit, dass man niemals selbst einen Schuss abfeuern muss. Und ich meine bei anderen Spielen (z.B. UO und SWG) konnte man auch seine komplette Spielekarriere als Crafter zubringen.



> Es ist also total unpassend WoW im Zusammenhang mit solchen Amokläufen zu nennen.



Es ist allgemein unpassend irgendein Spiel in dem Zusammenhang zu nennen. Spiele sind vielleicht ein Symptom, aber niemals die alleinige Ursache.


----------



## dejaspeed (12. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSgWZ-iR1IE





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicon99 (12. März 2009)

Der Anteil der Leute zwischen 14 und 24 die NICHT mal irgend ein Ballerspiel gespielt haben ist verschwindend gering. Wahrscheinlich etwa so hoch wie der bei Amokläufern. Aber es eignet sich als Thema vorzüglich, um Einschaltquoten zu erzeugen. Eltern haben oft keinen Sinn für diese Spiele, finden sie seltsam und evtl etwas beängstigend. Und dann muss man blos noch davor warnen das es im Zusammenhang mit Amokläufen steht, schon hat man die Aufmerksamkeit vieler Millionen besorgter Eltern.


----------



## Kaobaan (12. März 2009)

Fakt ist.
Wenn ein junger Mensch dazu getrieben wird, zu einer Waffe zu greifen um Menschen zu töten, haben Mehrere Erziehungsinstanzen versagt:

1. Seine Eltern.

Sie haben es nicht geschafft, ihm eine stabile Persönlichkeit zu verschaffen, die auch mit "Gegenwind" fertig wird.

2. Seine Lehrer.

Sie hätten erkennen müssen, dass er der Prügelknabe in seiner Schule ist, und hätten was dagegen unternehmen müssen.

3. Die Politik.

Sie gibt Familien nicht genug Mittel in die Hand, ein Kind behütet groß zu ziehen.

Ok das ist jetzt vielleicht arg pauschalisiert, aber zu sagen die Killerspiele sind schuld, ist nix anderes.

my 2 Cents


----------



## Deligor (12. März 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Es ist allgemein unpassend irgendein Spiel in dem Zusammenhang zu nennen. Spiele sind vielleicht ein Symptom, aber niemals die alleinige Ursache.


 
100%  Richtig

Es geht mir zum Thema Belohnung eigendlich ja nur darum, dass es nicht NUR stumpfsinniges töten ist...außerdem kann man ja auch andere Dinge in WoW machen (Erz/Kräuter farmen, erforschen, angeln, ...). Man ist also im gegensatz zu CS nicht nur mit dem Tod konfrontiert.
Was die Grindquest angeht...macht man die um zu töten oder macht man die um Ep/Belohnungen zu bekommen?
In meinen Augen ist ein Spiel erst ein "Killerspiel" wenn es NUR ums Töten geht.

Mfg Del


----------



## Durin-Baelgun (12. März 2009)

WoW ist überhaupt nicht gewalttätig im Gegensatz zu z.B. Counter-Strike

Gewaltspiele sind auch kaum das Problem. Es ist halt nur so, dass 90% der männlichen jugendlichen mind. 1 solches Spiel zu Hause haben. Wenn dann einmal etwas passiert heisst es: "Das war ein Killerspielspieler, der hat am PC geübt" (genau so wie alle anderen 500'000)

Gäbe es keine verfügbaren Waffen zu Hause könnten wohl 75% aller Amokläufe verhindert werden. Weil 1. muss man sich eine waffe beschaffen, und 2. kann man dann nicht im Affekt handeln


----------



## Lari (12. März 2009)

Deligor schrieb:


> ...Man ist also im gegensatz zu CS nicht nur mit dem Tod konfrontiert.
> ...In meinen Augen ist ein Spiel erst ein "Killerspiel" wenn es NUR ums Töten geht.
> 
> Mfg Del


Und damit fällt CS auch wieder raus. CS ist das Vorzeige-"Killerspiel", weil es als Shooter den gleichen Erfolg wie WoW als MMORPG hat.
Wenn ich CS gespielt habe, dann ging es darum, mich mit anderen zu messen, schneller als sie zu sein, bessere Reflexe zu haben etc.
Und das entscheidende: man konnte gewinnen, ohne auch nur einen Spieler zu töten. Man rettet sogar Geiseln/Leben. Wenn man es halt mal von der anderen Seite btrachtet.
Wenn ich WoW spiele, geht es darum, dass ich mit anderen interagieren möchte, gemeinsame Ziele erreichen und einfach nur Spaß haben.

Wen sowas zu einem Killer macht...


----------



## Scrätcher (12. März 2009)

Kaobaan schrieb:


> Fakt ist.
> Wenn ein junger Mensch dazu getrieben wird, zu einer Waffe zu greifen um Menschen zu töten, haben Mehrere Erziehungsinstanzen versagt:



Seh ich auch so und hab ein Beispiel in dem Thread

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...0&start=180

reingemacht. Nur mal weil man immer davon redet "Monster" und vergisst das sie bis zum Zeitpunkt der Tat Menschen waren wie jeder andere Mensch auch....


----------



## Knalltuet (12. März 2009)

WoW ist durch seine Gewalt im Spiel sehr agressionsfördernd...vor allem wenn es 
um den Loot geht....meist um irgendwelche Streitkolben oder Schwerter...
Diese Agressionen im Handelschannel, auch noch 2 Stunden nach dem Raid, weil mal wieder
ein DD für 2nd Gear gerollt hat...Da kann man nur zum Amokläufer werden.
Kann ich gut verstehen....

Aber auch Popeye, Clever&Smart oder Asterix & Obelix haben einen sehr schlechten
Einfluss auf unsere heutige Jugend. Kaum eine Seite wo kein Römer verprügelt wird,
oder Clever&Smart ohne Gipsbein und Verbrennungen rumlaufen.

Das sollte doch alles verboten werden!!

[/Ironie off]

Es ist doch unglaublich so nen Schwachsinn was die vermeintlichen Psychologen
so verzapfen...
Da gibts andere Dinge in dieser Gesellschaft, die verboten werden sollten oder
wo mehr Augenmerk gelegt werden sollte...

Schlimm schlimm...


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (12. März 2009)

Die haben vergessen zu erwähnen das die Teletubbis zu terrorismus anregen, die Sesamstraße den heiligen Krieg ausruft und Erni und Bert in warheit Drogendealer sind. *Kopfschüttel* 

Oh.. Amokläufer.. hmm.. die haben alle keine Freunde... keine Familie... hatten ein scheiß leben... hmmm... nein.. daran kann das doch nicht liegen...  aber hier.. PC Spielen.. das machen MILLIONEN Menschen auf der Welt und EINER dreht durch.. jaaa.. das MUSS der Grund sein. 

Irgendwann ist das leben selbst ab 18 weils jugendgefährdend ist -_-


----------



## JackLamon (12. März 2009)

Deligor schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist ein Spiel erst ein "Killerspiel" wenn es NUR ums Töten geht.



Ich würd sogar noch weiter gehn: Für mich ist ein "Killerspiel" eins, in dem es um die *realistische* Darstellung vom Töten menschlicher (oder menschenähnlicher) Figuren aus Sicht der *Egoperspektive* geht. Da sind jetzt expliziert alle Weltkriegssimulationen, ebenso alle späteren Konflikte. Namentlich halt Battlefield, Quake, UT, CS, Wolfenstein usw.

Mit einem Spiel, in dem man fiktive Figuren wie Oger, Drachen, Gnome und Elfen tötet, kann man (in meinen Augen) keinen ernsthaften Bezug zur Realität herstellen.


----------



## Draco1985 (12. März 2009)

Deligor schrieb:


> Es geht mir zum Thema Belohnung eigendlich ja nur darum, dass es nicht NUR stumpfsinniges töten ist...außerdem kann man ja auch andere Dinge in WoW machen (Erz/Kräuter farmen, erforschen, angeln, ...).



Nur bringen einen diese anderen Dinge in keinster Weise im Spiel weiter. Ich würde mir ja wünschen, dass es XP auch fürs Craften gibt, aber so wie es jetzt aussieht, wird man sogar alle paar Level vom Spiel GEZWUNGEN, wieder ein paar Viecher einen Kopf kürzer zu machen, sei es, weil die einzelnen Meisterschaftsstufen ein bestimmtes Level voraussetzen oder einfach weil man im nächsthöheren Gebiet bessere Kräuter/Erze/whatever suchen will.



> Was die Grindquest angeht...macht man die um zu töten oder macht man die um Ep/Belohnungen zu bekommen?



Und erschießt du in CS die anderen Spieler, weil du Kills dafür bekommst oder die Geiseln befreien/bewachen willst, oder weil du sie einfach Tot sehen willst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> In meinen Augen ist ein Spiel erst ein "Killerspiel" wenn es NUR ums Töten geht.



Schön wärs wenn diese Definition sich durchsetzen würde, weil dann würde nur ein verschwindend geringer Prozentsatz aller Spiele darunter fallen. Ich wüsste jetzt eigentlich kein Spiel, bei dem das Töten wirklich absoluter Selbstzweck wäre. Im Allgemeinen wird durch die Story eine Berechtigung gegeben, im banalsten Fall: "Das sind die Bösen, sie wollen die Welt beherrschen und geben keine Ruhe solange noch einer von ihnen lebt!"


----------



## Topperharly (12. März 2009)

Der Hund vom Nachbarn nervt.. ich geh mal mein Kürschnerskill verbessern...


----------



## Lari (12. März 2009)

JackLamon schrieb:


> Mit einem Spiel, in dem man fiktive Figuren wie Oger, Drachen, Gnome und Elfen tötet, kann man (in meinen Augen) keinen ernsthaften Bezug zur Realität herstellen.


Mach dir einen Jäger in WoW, skill auf Schusswaffe, Egoperspektive ein, Duell gege einen Menschen und zack: Nach deiner Definition ist WoW ein Killerspiel.
Die Medien/Politik brauchen halt wieder irgendwas greifbares, was sie selbst nicht ins schlechte Licht rückt. Was wäre da passsender als immer die gleiche Leier "Killerspiele = böse"?


----------



## Akium (12. März 2009)

NeoShinji schrieb:


> ... wenn es nach einer (noch vor kurzem seriösen) deutschen Tageszeitung geht.
> Lese ich doch heute früh im Tagblatt: "...und es befinden sich immer noch *gewaltbeherrschte* Computerspiele wie Empire: Total War und World of Warcraft an der Spitze der Verkaufscharts...".
> Und wir alle können uns doch denken, in welchem Zusammenhang dieser Satz genannt wurde... -.-




Ich hab sicherlich auch meine Probleme damit, dass solche Spiele mit allerlei krankhaften Geschichten die auf dieser Welt passieren in Zusammenhang gebracht werden...   



Allerdings ist eins klar :   Bereits in der ersten oder zweiten Quest musst du irgendwas töten.. ^^

Im Endcontent  ist es auch das Ziel irgend einen Boss zu töten.  

Natürlich ist das Gewalt.  Natürlich ist dergesamte Spielinhalt von WoW gewaltbeherrscht. 
Das zieht sich wie nen roter Faden durchs Game, von Lvl 1 bis Lvl 80 Endcontent... 


Nur weil Gnome so niedlich sind, und manches so Comic-like, ist der Mittelpunkt von WoW nach wie vor das KILLEN. 
Im Endeffekt ist man in dem Game laufend immer und überall irgendwas am abschlachten, bzw man bereitet sich darauf vor. 


Deswegen wird wohl keiner im RL Amok laufen, aber de facto, steht in dem von dir zitierten Artikel nichts falsches.


----------



## JackLamon (12. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Mach dir einen Jäger in WoW, skill auf Schusswaffe, Egoperspektive ein, Duell gege einen Menschen und zack: Nach deiner Definition ist WoW ein Killerspiel.
> Die Medien/Politik brauchen halt wieder irgendwas greifbares, was sie selbst nicht ins schlechte Licht rückt. Was wäre da passsender als immer die gleiche Leier "Killerspiele = böse"?



Das ist wie mit dem CS und "nur Geiseln befreien" Argument.  In jeder Suppe findet man auch mal ein Haar.  Aber solche Dinge aus dem Zusammenhang zu reißen macht eigentlich nur die BILD Zeitung. ^^


----------



## Kaobaan (12. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so und hab ein Beispiel in dem Thread
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...0&start=180
> 
> reingemacht. Nur mal weil man immer davon redet "Monster" und vergisst das sie bis zum Zeitpunkt der Tat Menschen waren wie jeder andere Mensch auch....



Erschreckend nachvollziehbar. Hut ab


----------



## neo1986 (12. März 2009)

Die nachichten sollten sich mal gedanken machen wie sie den amok läufer nehnen den mit so titeln wie Blutschütze.. stiften sie nur noch mehr leute mit so einer veranlagung an soetwas zu machen.


----------



## Heidenherz (12. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Also, ich nicht. Als überzeugte Christin kann ich Dir versichern, das ich zwar auch gelegentlich frustriert bin, aber nicht mal Leuten eine knalle, obwohl ich es könnte. Kann Deiner Theorie da nicht folgen...



Ironie...schonmal gehört? ^^


----------



## -Mattes- (12. März 2009)

naja, was die gewalt in wow angeht - ich war erschrocken, als ich bei einer quest aufgefordert wurde, einen gefangenen zu foltern.

im 'krieg' (das hauptzenario der meisten computerspiele) den gegner töten ist für mich ok, bzw. geht es ja meistens darum, entweder ER oder ICH und ICH kämpfe in der regel für die guten, aber foltern?!
das spiel ist ab wieviel jahre nochmal?

als ich gestern die ersten meldungen im radio hörte ging das in etwa so ab:

amokläufer in schule - 17 tote
20 minuten später
amokläufer auf der flucht - 16 tote
20 minuten später
amokläufer auf der flucht - 10 tote
20 minuten später
amokläufer auf der flucht - 11 tote
20 minuten später
amokläufer von polizei gestellt und verhaftet - 16 tote
20 minuten später
amokläufer von polizei erschossen - 11 tote
20 minuten später
amokläufer hat sich selbst erschossen - 17 tote

abends dann die ganzen sondersendungen mit hintergründe und historie
heute morgen erneute sondersendungen
und immer steht der schütze im mittelpunkt!
die opfer werden allenfalls am rande erwähnt.

wie wirkt DAS wohl auf andere, die vieleicht ebenso 'ruhig und unauffällig' sind wie der 'aktuelle' schütze und seine vorgänger?!


----------



## l33r0y (12. März 2009)

Kein Wunder das es immer mehr Amokläufe gibt wenn andauernd die Schuld auf Spiele geschoben wird.


----------



## Lecation (12. März 2009)

Einer meiner Gildenkollegen wollte heute erstmal einen Instant Pyro auf seinen Professor schießen.
Ich mache mir ernsthaftgedanken  darüber ob wow nicht doch zu einem Amoklauf führen kann.


----------



## Pelenope (12. März 2009)

Ich bin diese Diskussionen schon leid, seid das damals in Erfuhrt passiert ist. 

Es ist immer das selbe und wird es immer sein. Ein Sündenbock muss für die Pseudo Experten her und das sind nunmal die Zocker, die alle realitätsfremd sind, nichtmehr zwischen wirklichkeit und Realität unterscheiden können bla bla bla.

Wenn man danach gehen würde, hätte schon 90% der damaligen COunterstrke-, Unreal Tournament- und Quake3 KOmmunitie nen ammoklauf veranstalltet. Das das alles eiunzeltäter sind, die aus persöhnlichen problemen, schlechter behandlung aus ihrem umfeld und anderen gründen mit sowas ein zeichen setzen wollen/sich rächen wollen wird nie gesehen.

Es ist müßig darüber zu diskutieren, weil eine in "" Minderheit eh immer als Sündenbock sieht. Ich wink mal nur mit dem geschichtsfähnchen verlorener 1. Weltkrieg. Da wurden auch außenseiter als Sündenböcke gebrandtmarkt und man hat ja später gesehen was das für auswirkungen hatte.

Statt mit dem Finger auf jemanden oder eine bestimmte Gruppe zu zeigen, sollte man, wie schon erwähnt, die wurzeln des problems suchen und daran arbeiten.

Aber das würde ja unsern Politikern zuviel arbeit abverlangen, den da müßten sie sich mit den mißständen der geselschaft auseinanderr setzen, und das ist ne langwirige aufgabe.


----------



## Kamaji (12. März 2009)

Absoluter Blödsinn.. man kann aus jeder Fliege einen Elefanten machen.


----------



## Deligor (12. März 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Nur bringen einen diese anderen Dinge in keinster Weise im Spiel weiter. Ich würde mir ja wünschen, dass es XP auch fürs Craften gibt, aber so wie es jetzt aussieht, wird man sogar alle paar Level vom Spiel GEZWUNGEN, wieder ein paar Viecher einen Kopf kürzer zu machen, sei es, weil die einzelnen Meisterschaftsstufen ein bestimmtes Level voraussetzen oder einfach weil man im nächsthöheren Gebiet bessere Kräuter/Erze/whatever suchen will.
> 
> Und erschießt du in CS die anderen Spieler, weil du Kills dafür bekommst oder die Geiseln befreien/bewachen willst, oder weil du sie einfach Tot sehen willst?
> 
> ...



Hier auf Buffed war mal ein bericht über einen charakter (ein schurke wenn ich nicht irre) der es zumindest ohne etwas zu killen auf 70 gepackt hat...wieso sollte das nicht auch auf 80 machbar sein?
Und wenn man nichts töten möchte kann man ja immernoch Heiler spielen und inis machen bis zum erbrechen...du selber tötest da nix...nur die anderen und deine aufgabe ist es eben nur dafür zu sorgen, dass deine gruppe nicht umfällt.

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt noch keine 2 Cs spieler davon reden hören, wie schnell sie es geschafft haben die geißeln zu befreien...im Gegenteil...als ich das erste mal CS gespielt hab war ich verwundert, das es dort Geißeln oder Bomben gab, weil davon ja nie jemand redet...und warum? weils keinen interessiert. Alles was ich da raushöre sind sachen wie: "Headshot" "gesnipert" oder generell einfach nur die freude einen anderen Spieler ausgeschaltet zu haben...zur Not halt auch mit dem Messer. Das Spiel selber ist im Gegensatz zu WoW reine Gewaltverherrlichung. Ich hab sogar schon von eingefleischten Spielern gehört, dass die CS spielen um sich abzureagieren...

Versteh mich nicht falsch...ich denk nach wie vor nicht, das CS an so einem Mist wie gestern Schuld hat...mir ist es eigendlich sogar lieber wenn die leute ein paar virtuelle Pixel erschießen als wenn sie sich aus welchen Gründen auch immer an echten waffen versuchen.

Spiel mal UT...da gehts um nen Wettbewerb in dem die Mittstreiter sich gegenseitig umknallen...und das von der STORY her...die Berechtigung durch eine Story kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht zählen...solange sich die Aktionen im Spiel primär aufs Töten beziehen ist die Begründung durch die Story einfach zu flach.

Mfg Del


----------



## Partuff (12. März 2009)

Nun, ich spiele schon seit 24 jahre Computer (habe mit 14 angefangen) . Seit ca. 20 davon, sogenannte Killerspiele.

Ich bin eine sogenannte wandelnde Bombe. Trotzdem hatte ich noch nie das bedürfnis durch die gegend herumzulaufen und rumzuschiessen.
Obwohl wenn ich mir überlege was ich an Steuern zahle, da habe ich schon manchmal das bedürfnis Amok zulaufen!

Verbietet die Steuern !!!  und GEZ !

Wenn aber irgendwann mal was passiert, dann heisst es sowieso " Er spielte Computer und Killerspiele! "

Jeder der einmal mit eine echte Waffe geschossen hat, weiss ganz genau das man vom Computer nicht lernen kann wie man schiesst. Man würde sich sogar selber verletzen!

Aber es ist einfach zu behaupten das die neue unbekannte medien schuld daran sind!

Man ich weiss noch wie mein Vater gesagt hat das Hardrock mich zum bösen verführen würde. Sein Vater davor hatte ihn vor Rockn Roll gewarnt! Aber damals könnte man das nicht einfach so kontrollieren. Heute wird alles mit IP oder WebCams bzw. durch Ausweis kontrolle so überwacht, das man schon Angst bekommt wenn man schlecht geträumt hat!!! Wer weiss vielleicht ist das der nächste schritt BrainKontrol. Wer auch nur was träumt, das nicht in die geselschaft passt bzw. von eine Revolution träumt, wird als Potentieller Amok läufer in gewahrsam genommen!

Schöne neue, alte Welt!!


Also spielt solange ihr noch könnt, bald dürft ihr nicht mal vom spielen träumen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So muss langsam aufhören und zur Arbeit um meine Steuern zu bezahlen!  Da könnte ich wirklich Amok laufen !!!!!!!


----------



## Tonnai (12. März 2009)

Juhu unser Freund, der Herr Professor Doktor Pfeiffer reibt sich gerade die Hände in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass wieder ein junger Mensch Amok lief.


/ironiean
Und natürlich liebe Gemeinde, sind Computerspiele daran Schuld. Was denn auch sonst. 

Nicht etwa die Eltern, die die scharfen Waffen nicht vorschriftsmäßig weggeschlossen haben,
nicht die fehlende Liebe seiner Eltern, deren Unaufmerksamkeit, deren Hilflosigkeit ein Problem zu erkennen,
nicht die eventuell vorhanden Mitschüler, die einen Aussernseiter gemobbt und geärgert haben,
nicht die miesen Aussichten für seine Zukunft.

Nein liebe Gemeinde,

es sind Spiele, wie WoW, CS, BF etc. Schuld daran das ein Mensch durchdreht und andere in sein Schicksal integriert, in dem er sie tötet.

So dann lasset uns losziehen und Amok laufen.

/ironieoff


Sorry Leute aber was soll das Gerede über dieses sicherlich tragische Ereigniss. Die Spielergemeinde, darf sich jetzt wieder über mehrere Wochen anhören, wie gefährlich PC-Games sind und das sie dafür verantwortlich sind was geschehen ist.

Es sind sicherlich viel bedeutendere Faktoren im Spiel die aber erstmal wegignoriert werden. Denn wie soll man Eltern erklären, dass sie ihr Kind vernachlässigt haben. Oder den Mitschülern, dass sie sicherlich auch nicht ganz unschuldig sind an der Situation.


Flamed mich, diskutiert mich zu Tode oder sonst irgendetwas. Mir ists egal. Meine Meinung habe ich auf ironische Weise kundgetan.

Viel Spaß weiterhin beim Zocken.

So long
Tonnai


----------



## Pelenope (12. März 2009)

Ich sag zum Thema CS und Ego shootern mal was, was damals von uns Zockern schon als argument gebracht und später auch in einem wissenschaftlichen test bewiesen wurde.

Für uns war es damals was zum abreagiren, ABER wir sahen das wie einen sport an.
Du hast dich unrter  der woche getroffen, hast im TS/Battelcom damals ncoh geredet evt. paa 1vs1 gespielt um deinen skill zu trainieren und hattest abends trainings.

Direkt mal zur grafik, in Unreal Tournament wars damals gang und gebe, die grafik auf ein minimum runterzuschrauben um die performance zu verbessern. sprich: man hat so gut wie nichts mehr von blutspritzern abgeschlagenen köpfen oder was weiß ich alles gesehen weils einen auch nicht interessiert hat.

Im fordergrund stand immer den gegner auszuschalten um im teamdeathmatch punkte fürs team zu machen oder in Capture the flag halt die fahne zu sichern oder zu beschützen.

Das ist und war nie mehr als wenn man beim fußball jemanden den ball abnimmt und man hat es nicht realisiert bzw sich nicht daran hcohgezogen wenn man die gegnerische figur getötet hat. im gegenteil, war der gegner tod gings direkt weiter die fahne beschützen oder nem teammate zu hilfe kommen etc.

Die leute die solche spiele spielen weil sie sich an den gewaltscenen hochgei... sind minimal.

In jeder gesellschaft hat man geistesgestörte aber das ist nur ein minimaleer prozentsatz einer gruppe. ob nun bevölkkerung oder gruppe. da gibt es mit schwazren schaafen keinen unterschied.,


----------



## Zorwynn (12. März 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Pacman bekommt auch immer Prügel von den Geistern und wird getötet



Aber mann muss bedenken dass Pacman die andern geister auch fressen kann... oh mein gott, wer Pacman spielt ist ein Kannibal.

Das bringt mich auf die Untoten in WoW, die fressen auch andere. Die sind auch potenzielle Kannibalen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akium (12. März 2009)

Deligor schrieb:


> Hier auf Buffed war mal ein bericht über einen charakter (ein schurke wenn ich nicht irre) der es zumindest ohne etwas zu killen auf 70 gepackt hat...wieso sollte das nicht auch auf 80 machbar sein?
> Und wenn man nichts töten möchte kann man ja immernoch Heiler spielen und inis machen bis zum erbrechen...du selber tötest da nix...nur die anderen und deine aufgabe ist es eben nur dafür zu sorgen, dass deine gruppe nicht umfällt.




Moooah...  

Weia.  Was fühlt ihr euch alle angegriffen, dass eure kleine heile WoW-Welt als "gewaltorientiert" bezeichnet wird. 

Das ganze Spiel basiert darauf, Punkt. Basta. 

Das muss allerdings nicht heissen, dass das WoW-Zocken die Neigung zum Amoklauf fördert.  ^^  


Ganz nüchtern betrachtet, ist das Game natürlich de facto gewaltorientiert...    Who cares ?


----------



## Lari (12. März 2009)

Akium schrieb:


> ...


Naja, genauso wie Herr der Ringe, mittägliche Gerichtsshows und allabendliche Kriminal-Serien.
Also hopp, alles verbieten, oder es zumindest als Zündfunken eines Amokläufers darstellen bitte.


----------



## Lisko34 (12. März 2009)

Hi, meine Stellungsnahme:

Die Leute die meinen das PC spiele wie CS, WoW oder CoD Amoklauffördernd sind haben in denn meisten fällen noch nie ein solches speil gespielt
und wenn doch dann unter total falschen Ansicht. Nämlich der das es schlecht ist.
Man muss sich alles aus 2 Perspektiven ansehen, z.B. sind Computerspiele sehr entspannend und Stressabbauen wie diverse Studien belegen.

So und nach ansicht von unseren "Experten" sind wir alle Killer denen man nicht trauen kann.

Und übrigens in USA war auch so ein Amoklauf das interessiert keinen.

Tja, das heißt wir müssen uns wiedereinmal anhören was wir uns schon 100 mal und in allen möglichen sprachen anhören haben müssen nochmal anhören.
Da müssen wir jetzt halt durch.


Gruß Lisko



PS: hoffe ich hab den Elefanten nicht noch größer gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shade69 (12. März 2009)

immer wieder schön:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TUAcPTpXo8

is glaub von
http://stigma-videospiele.de


----------



## Leviathan666 (12. März 2009)

Wisst ihr, welche Leute wirklich Leichen im Keller haben?

DIESE VERDAMMTEN SOLITÄR ZOCKER! 

Mein Vorschlag: Nieder mit Solitär.

Mit freundlichem Grüßen...
-ein sarkastischer Forenschreiber-


----------



## Scrätcher (12. März 2009)

Kamaji schrieb:


> Absoluter Blödsinn.. man kann aus jeder Fliege einen Elefanten machen.



Es geht nicht darum das man "aus einer Fliege einen Elefantne macht" oder "mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießt" ich unterstelle der ganzen Sache eine "moderne Hexenjagdt"

Im Mittelalter war es so: Die Ernte war schlecht also mußten die Götter der Bevölkerung wohl nicht gut gestimmt sein!" Was tun? Man hatte nicht die Mittel um das Wetter zu verbessern also mußte ein Sündenbock her! Irgendwer der sich nicht wehren kann und den man der Menge als Schuldigen präsentieren kann! Somit hätte dann die Obrigkeit genüge getan. Gesagt getan: Die Nachbarsfrau ist eh ne unangenehme Person also schlagen wir doch zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe!"

Heute müßte man sich fragen welche Faktoren zusammenspielen, dass Jungendliche ausrasten!

Arbeitslosigkeit? Fehlende Zukunftsperspektiven? Nein! Das sind alles wieder so unangenehme Dinge deren Lösung mehr Geld kosten würden, als im öffentlichen Mitteln vorhanden ist. Also warum nimmt man nicht einen Sündenbock ala Computerspiele und wirft ihn in die Menge? Man hat wieder solange Ruhe bis der nächste Vorfall kommt! Aber da kann man ja noch weiter zensieren!


Wer bei der Bundeswehr war weiß das es was völlig anderes ist ob ich am Pc sitze und "Krieg" spiele oder ob ich tatsächlich ne Waffe in der Hand halte! Das einzige Hobby was dem ähnlich kommt wäre "Gotcha" wobei man das auch in einem Team spielt und nur "kämpfen" nicht "Amoklaufen"Trainiert wird.

Warum wurden in vielen Spielen früher schon Aliens integriert statt Menschen? Weil sie sonst Indiziert worden wären! Wer noch "Wolfenstein3D" kennt würde heute über diese plumpen Pixelhaufen lachen! Früher war das Spiel aber auch sowas von verboten! (dürfte heute sogar noch auf dem Index stehen). Also wie kommt es das man ständig Pc-Spiele mit Amokläufen in Verbindung bringt? Sind sie tatsächlich so real, das man den Unterschied nicht erkennt? Ich sage das die Welt an sich "rauher" Geworden ist. Jeder Gewaltfilm muß gewalttätiger sein als der letzte um ein Erfolg zu werden. Durch Globalisierung sieht man LiveBerichte aus Kriegen wie im Irakkrieg. Das wird natürlich als "sauberer" Krieg verkauft! Wir führen nur "saubere" Kriege aber das es in denen viel Leid gibt, läßt man lieber erstmal unter den Tisch fallen wenn man gerade am Einmarschieren ist! Und dann spielen die Kinder "sauberer Krieg" auf ihren Heimpcs und die Welt wundert sich!

Aber hey! Es ist ja ein Bezug vorhanden! In Wow spielt man einen Ork mit ner Axt! Also kein Wunder wenn man sich dann im realen Leben ne Knarre besorgt und für einen Ork hält! Und die Kampfkombos aus Wow sind ja Ideal zum Amoklauf üben!

Wow bringt mir bei das ich zwei Zweihandwaffen tragen kann, wie ich Gegner spotte und das ich genug Trefferwertung brauche. Ach ja ich sollte noch etwas Angriffsstärke auf meine Jeans sockeln!

Schlachtfeld Wow: 
Was lernt man da für "Kriegsfertigkeiten" die IRGENDEIN Soldat auf diesem Gottverlassenen Planeten überhaupt brauchen könnte?

Das der "Sani" hinten steht? Wer ganz vorne ist am schnellsten umfällt? Gegner allgemein Schaden machen?


Abgesehen davon das man in Wow im Team spielt würde jede kleinere Kampfgruppe absolut anders vorgehen....

aber egal.... ich reg mich schonwieder auf.....


----------



## Fleischermeister (12. März 2009)

Hautbaer schrieb:


> In der Küche brennt Licht!




Und in China ist was umgefallen, mom schau mal nach was es war.........


----------



## Deligor (12. März 2009)

Akium schrieb:


> Moooah...
> 
> Weia.  Was fühlt ihr euch alle angegriffen, dass eure kleine heile WoW-Welt als "gewaltorientiert" bezeichnet wird.
> 
> ...



Ähm...etwas anderes hab ich nie behauptet...aber hättest du mal alles gelesen wüsstest du, das dies nur meine Reaktion darauf war, dass jemand meinte, man könne in WoW ohne Gewalt nicht weit kommen.

Ich hab ein sogar selbst gesagt das WoW gewaltorientiert ist...

Es ist nie falsch erstmal die posts zu lesen...und dann mal nachzuschaun ob es eventuell schon vorposts gab...bevor man auf die Idee kommt rumzumeckern.

Mfg Del


----------



## Lighthelios (12. März 2009)

"Oh nein, einer lief Amok. Schieben wir einfach die Schuld auf CS, WOW, etc"

Ist doch immer so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foobär (12. März 2009)

NeoShinji schrieb:


> Lese ich doch heute früh im Tagblatt: "...und es befinden sich immer noch *gewaltbeherrschte* Computerspiele wie Empire: Total War und World of Warcraft an der Spitze der Verkaufscharts...".


Ja ist es das etwa nicht? 
- world of WARCRAFT, 
- du bekommst EXP fürs Töten, 
- in den meisten Quests musst du irgendwelche Typen tothauen und hast nicht mal die Option (wie in vielen Singleplayer-RPGs) einen alternativen, gewaltfreien (zB diplomatischen) Weg zu gehen, 
Insofern: ja es ist ein gewaltbeherrschtes Spiel, würde ich schon sagen.
Was du wohl anprangern willst ist die Instrumentalisierung des Amoklaufs um fragwürdige Gesetzesänderungen zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Dread01 (12. März 2009)

Es ist halt wie mit allem anderen auch.
Das Problem ist nicht das Problem sondern die vielen wichtigen Dinge die gar nichts damit zu tun haben, und so manchen (vermeintlich) ehrenhaften Bürger damit zur Verzweiflung bringen.

Den meißten ist klar das kein Pixel den Jungen dazu gebracht hat aus zu ticken.
Die üblichen Gründe sind wohl auch hier:

- Isolation
- Mobbing
- fehlende Aufmerksamkeit der Verantwortlichen (vorrangig die Eltern, dann die Lehrer, etc.)
- Perspektive
- Usw ...

Das Resultat ist bekannt.
Solange die ehrenhaften Bürger nicht damit anfangen den Tatsachen ins Auge zu blicken hilft es nichts sich in Ausflüchte zu retten.

Fang an euch um eure Kinder zu kümmern - denn die sind unsere Zukunft oder unser Untergang.
Nicht mehr - und nicht weniger.


----------



## Sulli (12. März 2009)

Naja.. Comp. Spiele sind auch sehr extrem Gewaltverherrlichten  .. Aber in den Nachrichten Soldaten zeigen wie sie nen Kopf in der Hand halten oder wie einer erschossen wird .. das ist ja nichts dagegen . 
Massacker live am Nachmittag .. Kinderstunde für die nächsten Amokläufer .. aber Nein das sind ja nur Nachrichten , wenn Gewalt in irgendeiner form zu stande kommt liegt es an Comp Spielen .
Was für eine verkehrte Welt. Aber sollen Nachrichtensender sich selber anprangern ...oh nein .. würden sich ja selber niedermachen ^^... und es auf Comp. Spiele  zu schieben ist einfacher und Leute die noch nicht mal wissen was da passiert,aber etwas was sie so begreifen, wie es ihnen vorgesetzt wird. Und dann noch die Psychos .. keine Ahnung aber Prof. Dr.Dr. Dr. und Dr. haben ja voll den Durchblick obwohl sie absolut keine Ahnung von den Games haben aber mit ner negativen Meinung sich  ja im Fernsehen  provilieren können.


----------



## bloodhound.exploit (12. März 2009)

r0fl das wow an so nem müll zuständig ist ist mir ein rätsel... was war denn früher? wenn da mal jemand einen umgebracht hat... ich bin mir zu 99.9~% sicher das es da auch mal so vorfälle gab... lag es da an schnick schnack schnuck wo du mit nem stein ne schere stumpf machst Oô .. es gibt 1000 gründe für nen attentat bzw die bewegung es zu tun und das leichteste ist ja natürlich herauszufinden (von den eltern) was der sohn häufig gemacht hat... aber die eltern würden bestimmt nicht wissen ob der junge evtl drogen genommen hatte oder durchs unmittelbare umfeld negativ beeinflusst wurde.. und so ist es ganz einfach "papa und mama sagen der polizei wow spieler" da vllt ein paar andere jugendliche auch wow oder cs gespielt haben und einen attentat gemacht haben ist es natürlich der computer schuld. naja das die attentäter computer gespielt haben ist doch normal ich kenne in dem alter von 14-20 jahren und aufwärts 0 leute die nicht spielen... (ausgenommen frauen und mädchen)

attentäter wären was BESONDERES wenn sie nicht spielen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann würden sie meiner meinung nach mehr auffallen als normale leute weil ja 95% der jungendlichen einen pc haben und ihn auch nutzen


----------



## Draco1985 (12. März 2009)

Deligor schrieb:


> Hier auf Buffed war mal ein bericht über einen charakter (ein schurke wenn ich nicht irre) der es zumindest ohne etwas zu killen auf 70 gepackt hat...wieso sollte das nicht auch auf 80 machbar sein?
> Und wenn man nichts töten möchte kann man ja immernoch Heiler spielen und inis machen bis zum erbrechen...du selber tötest da nix...nur die anderen und deine aufgabe ist es eben nur dafür zu sorgen, dass deine gruppe nicht umfällt.



Das stimmt natürlich.

Aber ehrlich gesagt möchte ich so auch nicht unbedingt leveln wollen, wenn man sich mal ansieht wie gut man Randomgruppen vor allem für die Lowlevel-Instanzen findet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt noch keine 2 Cs spieler davon reden hören, wie schnell sie es geschafft haben die geißeln zu befreien...im Gegenteil...als ich das erste mal CS gespielt hab war ich verwundert, das es dort Geißeln oder Bomben gab, weil davon ja nie jemand redet...und warum? weils keinen interessiert. Alles was ich da raushöre sind sachen wie: "Headshot" "gesnipert" oder generell einfach nur die freude einen anderen Spieler ausgeschaltet zu haben...zur Not halt auch mit dem Messer. Das Spiel selber ist im Gegensatz zu WoW reine Gewaltverherrlichung. Ich hab sogar schon von eingefleischten Spielern gehört, dass die CS spielen um sich abzureagieren...



Ich kann dir sagen, warum das so ist: Es gehört mehr spielerisches Können dazu, einen Headshot über lange Distanzen anzubringen, als eine Bombe in einer Ecke abzulegen oder die Geiseln zum Ausgang zu führen. Das kann absolut jeder. Deswegen brüstet sich keiner damit.

Trotzdem, wenn die Terroristen alle Counters bis auf einen ausgeschaltet haben und der dann die Bombe entschärft oder mit den Geiseln abhaut, dann bejubelt keiner die Terroristen-Spieler für deren tolle Kills, sondern den Spieler, der das Match noch herumgerissen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Versteh mich nicht falsch...ich denk nach wie vor nicht, das CS an so einem Mist wie gestern Schuld hat...mir ist es eigendlich sogar lieber wenn die leute ein paar virtuelle Pixel erschießen als wenn sie sich aus welchen Gründen auch immer an echten waffen versuchen.



Eben, so seh ich das auch. Wobei ich auch keinen Schaden im Sportschießen sehe. Bei der Bundeswehr hatten wir auch immer Spaß an den Schießübungen auf Zielscheiben und da ist auch keiner sorglos mit den Waffen umgegangen oder ist gar Amok gelaufen. Keins von beiden kann einen darauf vorbereiten, einen echten Menschen zu erschießen. Das ist allein auf emotionaler Ebene eine ganz andere Sache. Neunundneunzig Prozent aller CS-Kiddies, die sich mit ihren "Krassen Headshots" brüsten würde ich nichtmal zutrauen, eine echte Waffe auf einen Mitmenschen zu richten, geschweige denn abzudrücken.

Dass man denen trotzdem nicht unbedingt Waffen in die Hand drücken muss versteht sich von selbst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Spiel mal UT...da gehts um nen Wettbewerb in dem die Mittstreiter sich gegenseitig umknallen...und das von der STORY her...die Berechtigung durch eine Story kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht zählen...solange sich die Aktionen im Spiel primär aufs Töten beziehen ist die Begründung durch die Story einfach zu flach.



Die Story tritt bei UT natürlich eher in den Hintergrund, aber die Idee, galaktische Konflikte in einer Art "Arena" auszutragen, ist gar nicht mal so schlecht. Und es ist auch nicht völlig ohne realen Hintergrund. Die Römer hatten ihr Kollosseum, die mittelalterlichen Herrscher ihre Ritterturniere... Das fiktive Battletech-Universum hat auch Solaris VII, eine Welt mit ähnlichem Hintergrund. Ich würde diese Story also nicht so einfach als Alibi abtun. Innovativer als so mancher Weltkriegsshooter der Marke "Kill the Nazis!" ist das schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MCBBOYIV (12. März 2009)

das ist so blödsinn jeder hatt seine hobbys wen mans richtig ansetzt kann alles zum mörder machen man muss es nur richtig drehn und hinstellen dan kann sogar modeleisenbahn ein attentat ausüben... eben so das es immer heist alle sitzen davor stunden lang bla bla wen ich nachhause komme tun alle menschen wohl einen hobby nachgehn entweder fernsehn lesen ode rmodeleisenbahn spielen gehn und alles kann zum suchtmittel werden wo man auch dan evtl das eine oder andere vernachlässigt nur finde ich es eine unverschämtheit das leuten vorzusetzen die sich zum größten teil damit noch nie auseinander gesetzt haben und das was in den medien dan gesagt wird natürlich glaubwürdig abgekauft wird aber wen diese leute sich WoW anschaun würden würden sie selbst sagen das soll zum morden provezieren haha... da würde ich eher mal ins fernsehrprogramm schaun überall mord und totschlag und wen ich dan nexturigeller sehe wie sie meinen das ist übermenschlich und das es kein fake wäre könnte ich kotzen würde mal da ansetzen an deren stelle...

sonnige grüße


----------



## Pelenope (12. März 2009)

Was gewaltverherrlichung angeh, da das einige hier mit wow in zusammenhang bringen, was absolut richtig auf eine gewisse art ist, so unsinnig ist es dann doch irgendwas auf gewaltverhärlichung zu schieben.

Bevor es PCs oder Konsolen im großen stil gab, bin sicher manche erinnern sich da noch dran, ist man als junger Bub mit seinen freunden nach der schule immer fröhlich pfeifend durch die wälder gezogen und hat unter anderm kriegsfilme nachgespielt. Mit stöckern bewaffnet und auf fiktive gegner mit einem "Peng, peng" feuernt hat man sich so siene Zeit vertrieben.

Menschen verhärlichen nuneinmal gealt, ob man es wahrhaben will oder nicht aber es ist ein teil von jedem von uns.
Genau wie in jedem eine dunkle und helle seite existieren. 

Das man sowas in sich hat, ist ein fester bestandteil, was aber nicht heißt das jeder dann auch dazu in der lage ist wild ballernt durch die gegend zu rennen um leute zu töten.

Was ist denn dann in Afrika? Knallen die sihc auchg alle nur deswegen ab weil die alle dauerzockende leute sind? nein da gibt es andere gründe die kennen  warscheinblich ncihtmal wirklich solche spiele und trotzdem bringen sie fröhlich leute um die ecke.

Das sind alles dinge die man in solchen diskussionen vergisst. Und man sollte immer bedenken:

Jeder entscheidet selbst was er tut. Auswirkungen für Ausnahme Taten sind nie auf einen faktor zurückzuführen sondern auf die gesammtzahl der faktoren die jemanden soweit bringen und wie stark der charakter eines menschen ist.


----------



## Kollesche (12. März 2009)

mich kotzt es langsam echt an das alle immer nur die bösen bösen spiele oder aber auch gerne mal eine bestimmte musikrichtung (metal is da immer wieder ein gern genommenes opfer!) für amokläufe verantwortlich machen!

meist is es doch das soziale umfeld:

Littleton: Beide Amokläufer wurden die ganze zeit gedisst und fertig gemacht!

Emsdetten: auch hier wurde der amokläufer gezielt fertig gemacht! 

und man hat auch gestern schon mewhrfach vernommen das der amokläufer ein eigenbrödler war der kaum mit jmd geredet hat!
also auch ein potenzielles opfer von dissereien usw.

meiner meinung sind das die auslöser und nicht irgendwas anderes!


----------



## Thedynamike (12. März 2009)

Guck dir dochmal die PvP Server an. Ich hab zwar nie auf einem gespielt, aber was man so hört erstaunt doch.
Die meisten Menschen versuchen hier andere Menschen, die viel Schwächer sind und keine reelle Chance haben zu töten und zu vertreiben.
Da es in WoW keine Gesetze gibt, lassen die Leute ihren Schweinehund halt dort raus.


----------



## SixNight (12. März 2009)

Der Name strahlt zwar gewalt als aus aber wenn du dir mal andere spiele anschaust ist wow ein kinderspiel dagegen.


----------



## Deligor (12. März 2009)

@ Draco1985

Ich stimme dir im Großen und Ganzen zu...

Es ist zwar wie gesagt auch möglich ohne viel Gewalt zu leveln...aber spaß würde mir das denke ich mal auch keinen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was CS betrifft kann ich nur davon reden, was ich gehört habe...spiele ja selber nicht aktiv.

Was allerdings die Story von UT betrifft geht es ja in dem Spiel dennoch nur ums stupide Töten...von dem "Lohn" in Form eines gelösten Konflikts erfährt man nichts...wenn man es genau nimmt geht es um das verhindern von Kriegen durch abschlachten in einer Arena...irgendwie paradox oder? Bei den alten Römern war das Kolloseum der Zirkus (Circus Maximus) es diente also größtenteils der Volksbelustigung ... der Vergleich mit den Ritterturnieren passt da schon eher, wobei diese auch nicht 100%ig tödlich enden mussten.

Mfg Del


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. März 2009)

Ja ich komm gleich in Katzenform in die Schule
udn metzel alle nieder oder hol mein Zauberstab raus (nicht
das was ihr gleich denkt).


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. März 2009)

Ihr solltet euch mal lieber informieren bevor ihr was postet

Fakt 1 es sind Kinder u Jugendliche ums Leben gekommen die auch großteils eures Alters sind

das sollte alle nahe gehen

Fakt 2 es war bis jetzt nicht von Gewalttätigen PC-Spielen die rede außer von ein paar Wichtigtuern die den Täter gekannt haben wollen

Fakt 3. Schaut mal N24 o ander Nachrichtensendungen dort ist grade Pressekonferenz

Fakt.4 der Thread sollte wegen Pietätslosigkeit geschlossen werden


----------



## Visssion (12. März 2009)

Ja die politiker und so machen sich so lächerlich damit >.<

klar @ vorposter oO was hast du fürn problem 

diksutieren is ja wohl erlaubt, auserdem JA ich hab n24 angeschaut und bevor es auf n24 kam, kam es auf cnn da hab ichs ebenfalls gesehen...


----------



## Pelenope (12. März 2009)

UT war wie dias Kollusseum im alten ROm aufgebaut zumindest in den späteren Teilen.
Kriege gabs im Unreal universium dennoch, wenn man die Solospiele davon kennt.

Genau wie im altne rom diente die arena zur volksbelustigung. Und genau auf die gleiche art und weise. IM Alten rom wollten die bürger blut sehen und das höchste für sie war es wenn sie die entscheidung hatten ob ein gladiator sterben sollte oder nicht. Aber das ist ne abschweifung vom eigentlichen thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fakt ist weiterhin das potentielle amokläufer alleine sind, oft fertiggemacht werden und dadurch einen hass auf die gesellschaft entwickelt haben, der irgendwann ausbricht wenn sie zuviel haben.

Da past am besten ein hüpscher Satz: Was du nicht willst, dass man dir tut, das füg auch keinem andern zu.

Den das resultat sind solche Amokläufe. Das Problem ist einfach das viele gern auf schwächeren rumhacken weil sie das so toll finden. Das sind dinge die man ändenr muss, aber das ist ne syssiphus arbeit..


----------



## Mixaria (12. März 2009)

also was mich primär interessieren würde:
welche zeitung meint denn ihren unsinnigen senf dazugeben zu müssen? sach ma büdde, dann schick ich da n klitzkleinen bitterbösen gegenartikel dazu.


----------



## Pelenope (12. März 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch mal lieber informieren bevor ihr was postet
> 
> Fakt 1 es sind Kinder u Jugendliche ums Leben gekommen die auch großteils eures Alters sind
> 
> ...



Sicher geht das den meisten hier schon nahe, ich find das auch nicht gut. Nur darüber zu diskutieren ist bekanntlich auch nicht verboten. Wer das nicht mag, muss ja nichts sagen bzw nichtmal lesen.

Es ist eine schande das jemand der von seinem umfeld vermutlich schlecht behandelt gefühlt hat, auf so eine art und weise seinem Unmut luft gemacht hat. Aber es ist nunmal passiert und das wird sicherlich auch noch häufiger passieren wenn man nicht etwas an den ursachen tut.


----------



## Lari (12. März 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch mal lieber informieren bevor ihr was postet


Das geb ich direkt ma postwendend zurück, siehst später warum.


> Fakt 1 es sind Kinder u Jugendliche ums Leben gekommen die auch großteils eures Alters sind
> 
> das sollte alle nahe gehen


Tut es im Falle von mir aber nicht. Das geht mir so nahe wie etwaige täglich verhungernde Kinder in 3. Welt Ländern oder die täglichen Morde in Südafrika. Nun ist es eben vor der eigenen Haustüre passiert. So sind Menschen.


> Fakt 2 es war bis jetzt nicht von Gewalttätigen PC-Spielen die rede außer von ein paar Wichtigtuern die den Täter gekannt haben wollen


Und ob. In der Pressekonferenz wurde gesagt, dass man auf dem PC pornographische Bilder sowie gewaltbetonte Spiele wie CounterStrike gefunden hat. Informieren und so...


> Fakt 3. Schaut mal N24 o ander Nachrichtensendungen dort ist grade Pressekonferenz


Spiegel.de reicht da auch.


> Fakt.4 der Thread sollte wegen Pietätslosigkeit geschlossen werden


Find ich nicht, ist alles im Rahmen, und es wird vernnünftig diskutiert, zum Großteil jedenfalls.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. März 2009)

Pelenope schrieb:


> Sicher geht das den meisten hier schon nahe, ich find das auch nicht gut. Nur darüber zu diskutieren ist bekanntlich auch nicht verboten. Wer das nicht mag, muss ja nichts sagen bzw nichtmal lesen.
> 
> Es ist eine schande das jemand der von seinem umfeld vermutlich schlecht behandelt gefühlt hat, auf so eine art und weise seinem Unmut luft gemacht hat. Aber es ist nunmal passiert und das wird sicherlich auch noch häufiger passieren wenn man nicht etwas an den ursachen tut.




Mir gehts aber darum das Leute gleich nen Thread aufmachen u behaupten das die Medien gesagt hätten WoW u ander PC-Spiele hätten daran Schuld 

was aber nicht stimmt der Täter hatte nichts dergleichen gemacht


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Das geb ich direkt ma postwendend zurück, siehst später warum.
> 
> Tut es im Falle von mir aber nicht. Das geht mir so nahe wie etwaige täglich verhungernde Kinder in 3. Welt Ländern oder die täglichen Morde in Südafrika. Nun ist es eben vor der eigenen Haustüre passiert. So sind Menschen.
> 
> ...



Spiegel da kannst du auch bild.de lesen ich schaue live


----------



## Tom B. (12. März 2009)

Der Amokläufer hat Brot gegessen und Wasser getrunken! Verbietet Brot und Wasser es bringt unsere Kinder zu solchen Taten!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (12. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Und ob. In der Pressekonferenz wurde gesagt, dass man auf dem PC pornographische Bilder sowie gewaltbetonte Spiele wie CounterStrike gefunden hat. Informieren und so...



Pornographische Bilder waren bei einem männlichen Jugendlichen zu erwarten. Und die Computerespiele hätten sie in jedem Fall gefunden, auch wenn gar keine drauf waren. So leicht lassen die sich ihren Sündenbock nicht wegnehmen.


----------



## Bobenser (12. März 2009)

für mich ist nur der turbokapitalismus an allem schuld. erst werden die eltern und dann die kinder kaputt gemacht.
es wird in unserer gesellschaft immer mehr leistung und verantwortung abverlangt, das das elementarste und das private leben auf der strecke bleibt.
versagen wird nicht toleriert, sondern mit schlechtem bewerten und missachtung bestraft. 
man darf sich halt keine fehler mehr erlauben. in den schlecht finanzierten schulen werden die menschen ja *perfekt* auf das leben vorbereitet oder so.....
für mich jedenfalls sind keine horrorfilme oder videospiele verantwortlich für den amoklauf sondern einfach nur die polotik und die gesellschaft.

die angehörigen der opfer haben jedenfalls mein beileid.
mfg Bob


----------



## Davatar (12. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und die Computerespiele hätten sie in jedem Fall gefunden, auch wenn gar keine drauf waren. So leicht lassen die sich ihren Sündenbock nicht wegnehmen.


Dochdoch die haben da sone Prioritätsliste:
1. Platz: Killerspiele und Satan-/Gangstermusik
2. Platz: Von Blut durchtriefende Filme
Sollte tatsächlich weder ersteres noch zweiteres vorgefunden werden kann man immernoch sagen:
"Ja der [Name hier einsetzen] hatte schon immer ein gewisses Interesse an Schusswaffen." (was impliziert dass er eh schon immer ne Macke hatte und das nur keiner bemerkt hat) Das lässt sich dann eh nicht wiederlegen.


----------



## Lari (12. März 2009)

Technocrat, ich sage nicht, dass sie der Grund dafür sind. Sonst müsste ich mir gleich eine Waffe schnappen und in der Stadt rumballern gehen.
Es ging nur darum, dass wir darüber diskutieren, weil es so von den Medien dargestellt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (12. März 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Mir gehts aber darum das Leute gleich nen Thread aufmachen u behaupten das die Medien gesagt hätten WoW u ander PC-Spiele hätten daran Schuld



Das tun sie doch schon. Wenn du die Spiegel-Artiekl gelesen hast, dann sollte dir doch ins Auge gesprungen sein, dass Beckstein sich da schon wieder entsprechend gemeldet hat, im gleichen Moment aber gesagt hat, man dürfe keine schärferen Waffenkontrollen oder gar -Verbote einführen. Die übliche Leier halt.

Und wenn du dich gerne wegen deines Hobbys als potenzieller Verbrecher pauschalverurteilen lässt ist das dein Bier, ich und jede Menge andere haben das nicht so gerne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Cat (12. März 2009)

blubb.... was glaubst warum des *World of Warcraft* heißt -.-*


----------



## Technocrat (12. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Technocrat, ich sage nicht, dass sie der Grund dafür sind. Sonst müsste ich mir gleich eine Waffe schnappen und in der Stadt rumballern gehen.
> Es ging nur darum, dass wir darüber diskutieren, weil es so von den Medien dargestellt wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey, ich bin ja Deiner Meinung. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, das man ganz schnell Software aufspielen kann, oder aber, da der Computer sichergestellt ist, sagen kann, sie sei draufgewesen. Der Beruf der Politiker ist das Lügen, sie hatten eine Nacht Zeit sich eine Lösung zu überlegen und notfalls finden sie auch Massenvernichtungswaffen, selbst wenn gar keine da sind.


----------



## Altsahir (12. März 2009)

Ich kann dazu nur eines sagen:


GUNS KILL PEOPLE!


Keine Waffen, keine Toten. Fertig aus. Die Statistik belegt, je weniger Waffen es in einem Land gibt, um so weniger Leute kommen durch diese Waffen um !

Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum 'Sport'schützen 16 scharfe Tödliche! Waffen zu Hause haben müssen. Ne Luftpistole hätts doch auch getan.

Just my 2 cents ....


----------



## r1c0 (12. März 2009)

<ironie on>
und natürlich war es ein Aussenseiter und natürlich hätte man solch eine Tat niemals ihm zu getraut. Das ist doch immer das gleiche...

und gott sei dank haben sie Killerspiele auf dem PC gefunden -> was hätten sie sonst machen sollen!?
</ironie off>


----------



## Mage_Collina (12. März 2009)

<--- spielt ballerspiele, schaut horrorfilme, hört heavy metal .... wenn ich mal nich ins schema passe^^

und ps: frage mich auch, obs zu so einer grausigen tat gekommen wär, wär der junge nich so easy an waffen gekommen. wieso müssen sportshcützen, schützenvereins-fuzzis etc. ihre knarren zu hause haben? dort lagern, wo der schießstand ist - keine privaten waffenlager zu hause, dann wärs für den 17jährigen auch net so einfach gewesen ...


----------



## Technocrat (12. März 2009)

Altsahir schrieb:


> GUNS KILL PEOPLE!



Saudumm und falsch. Richtig ist: People kill people. Mit oder ohne Guns.

Und in England gibt es schon seit Jahren (8 oder 9?) keine legalen Schußwaffen mehr für die Bevölkerung, die haben nicht mal mehr ein Olympiateam oder Biathlon, und trotzdem werden dort alle paar Wochen Jugendliche erschossen.

Mit so ärmlichen einfach gestricketen Simpellösungen wie Deiner kommst Du in der realen Welt keinen Millimeter weit.


----------



## Altsahir (12. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Saudumm und falsch. Richtig ist: People kill people. Mit oder ohne Guns.



Genau auf den Spruch spielte ich an, und dieses Gelaber der Amerikanischen Waffenlobby ist eben Falsch (Und saudumm auch). Ein Typ, der austickt und ne Knarre hat tötet 20 Menschen, ein Typ, der keine hat kloppt sich mit wem ... das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied!

Und wie werden in England Menschen ohne Waffen erschossen? Das musst Du mir mal erklären ...


----------



## Draco1985 (12. März 2009)

Altsahir schrieb:


> Ich kann dazu nur eines sagen:
> 
> 
> GUNS KILL PEOPLE!



DAS ist allerdings ein ziemlicher Denkfehler. MENSCHEN töten Menschen. Und wenn sie keine Schusswaffen zur Hand haben, dann eben mit Messern, Stöcken, Steinen oder mit der bloßen Hand oder sogar ihren Zähnen wenns ganz extrem wird.

Wer eine Waffe besitzt ist genausowenig ein potenzieller Amokläufer, wie jemand der Videospiele spielt. Er muss nur Sorge tragen, dass diese Waffen auch nur von ihm benutzt werden können - was ja bei der gestrigen Tragödie leider nicht der Fall war.



> Keine Waffen, keine Toten. Fertig aus. Die Statistik belegt, je weniger Waffen es in einem Land gibt, um so weniger Leute kommen durch diese Waffen um !



Klar, wo's keine Schusswaffen gibt, kann's keine Schusswaffentoten geben, das sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein... Aber es zählt, wie viele Gewalttaten insgesamt verübt wurden, nicht nur die mit Schusswaffen.



> Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum 'Sport'schützen 16 scharfe Tödliche! Waffen zu Hause haben müssen. Ne Luftpistole hätts doch auch getan.



Das verstehe ich allerdings auch nicht wirklich. Naja, wenigstens haben wir hier noch keine amerikanischen Zustände erreicht, wo Zivilpersonen besondere Versionen von Sturmgewehren legal erwerben dürfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (12. März 2009)

Finnje schrieb:


> Ich habe heute morgen im Radio folgendes gehört: Solche Spiele (vorallem Counterstike) holen nur das zum Vorschein, was schon vorher in diesen Menschen war. Sie spielen diese Spiele, da sie am besten zu ihnen passen. Es gibt 100.000de Spieler die diese Spiele spielen, ohne einmal auffällig zu werden."
> 
> Ich finde das trifft es genau.



Eine ähnliche Aussage gab es heut Morgen auch bei uns m Radio.
Ein Psychologe antwortete auf das insistieren (ich übersetz mal frei, auf Computerspielen als Schuldige rumhacken) eines Sprechers (frei zitiert)
"Ein Computerspiel wird keinen Menschen zu einem Amoklauf treiben, da braucht es schon ganz andere Auslöser. Das Spiel mag ein winziger
Mosaikstein im Gesamtgefüge sein, aber nicht der ursächliche Grund für den Amoklauf". Im übrigen gab er ähnliche Antworten auf mehrere 
Fragen des Sprechers, deutlich wurde er nur bei der Frage nach den Waffen, da hat er klar gefordert dass die Möglichkeiten, da dran zu kommen
entsprechend verschärft werden sollen.

Mal eine vielleicht sogar abwegige Theorie von mir:

WoW ist ein MMORPG, in dem unter anderem viele Dinge nur gemeinsam geschafft werden können (Gruppenquests, Instanzen, Raids).
Um Dinge gemeinsam zu schaffen, muss ich bereit sein, mich in eine kleinere oder größere Gruppe einzubringen und mich ggfs. unter-
zuordnen.
Um so etwas auf Dauer erfolgreich hinzukriegen muss ich eine gewisse soziale Kompetenz entwickeln, sonst werde ich auch bei WoW
irgendwann in der Ecke stehen und selbst die Hunde spielen nur mit mir wenn ich mir ein Kotelett um den Hals hänge.

Nun werden solche Amokläufer oft als Einzelgänger, Versager, Eigenbrötler oder auch als gemobbte, unverstandene oder sozial vernach-
lässigte Menschen skizziert.
Schaut man sich wieder Meine Auslassungen zum Thema MMORPG und Gemeinsamkeit an, könnte man den Rückschluss ziehen, dass ein
halbwegs vernünftiger WoW-Zocker eben gerade *nicht* zu den Amoklaufgefährdeten gehören kann, denn der hat ja ein, wenn auch
virtuelles, soziales Umfeld.

Nur mal meine 2cent


----------



## Draco1985 (12. März 2009)

Altsahir schrieb:


> Ein Typ, der austickt und ne Knarre hat tötet 20 Menschen, ein Typ, der keine hat kloppt sich mit wem ... das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied!



Klar... Anstatt Leute zu erschießen, schnappt er sich ein Messer/Schwert (hats auch schon gegeben) und läuft damit Amok. Oder er baut sich ne kleine Bombe, wenn er eh plant, dabei mit draufzugehen. Hast du ne Ahnung, wie einfach sowas ist? Im Prinzip kann man sich sogar tödliche Schusswaffen aus Schrott zusammenbauen. Gibt ne Menge Videos auf Youtube samt Bauanleitungen für die tollsten Sachen. Und das sogenannte "Terrorists Cookbook" kursiert immer noch im Internet.



> Und wie werden in England Menschen ohne Waffen erschossen? Das musst Du mir mal erklären ...



Glaubst du in Zeiten von EBay kannst du mit landesspezifischen Regelungen irgendwas erreichen? Ich meine der Typ aus Emsdetten wars, der seine Waffen auch übers Netz bezogen hatte - ohne Prüfungen oder sonstwas.


----------



## Technocrat (12. März 2009)

Altsahir schrieb:


> Und wie werden in England Menschen ohne Waffen erschossen? Das musst Du mir mal erklären ...



Sach mal, hast Du mich echt nicht verstanden? Nun gut, dann haarklein und zum Mitschreiben: Waffen zu verbieten ist sinnfrei - wer eine will, hat immer eine, ob verboten oder nicht. Weißt Du, der ist nämlich ein Verbrecher, und Verbrecher sind schon rein von der Definition her Menschen, die sich nicht an Verbote halten.

Ich hoffe, das war jetzt simpel genug. Aber eigentlich mußt Du Dir nur Eines merken: Die Welt ist nicht so einfach, wie Du sie gerne hättest.


----------



## Altsahir (12. März 2009)

Mann kochen hier die Emotionen hoch ... Technokrat, ich habe Dich sehr wohl verstanden. Aber ich habe auch schon mal eine Weile in dsen USA gelebt und kann Dir versichern, das je mehr Waffen es in einem Land gibt, um so mehr Tote durch Gewalt gibt es. Egal ob die Waffen legal oder Illegal beschafft wurden.

Wir leben da in Deutschland in einer sehr heilen Welt, und ich meine das sollte so bleiben.

Gruß


----------



## BloodyAngel85 (12. März 2009)

Ist halt jedes Mal das gleiche....

die Taten wollen wir ja nicht verharmlosen, so ist das nicht.
Es ist wirklich schrecklich, dass Menschen zu sowas in der Lage sind.
Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, was in solchen Köpfen vor sich geht.

Aber eins ist mit Sicherheit klar... vor Jahren, noch bevor  "Killerspiele" auf dem Computerspielemarkt erschienen sind, gab es bereits Amokläufe...

Nun Politiker suchen nach dem Grund bei dem der wenigste Auwand besteht, nach zu suchen.
Was ist da wohl am naheliegendsten?

Ganz klar - Die Killerspiele...

ob WoW nun dazugehört... das können nur die wenig schlauen unter den Politikern ausdiskutieren.

Nur.... früher hat man Cowboy und Indianer gespielt..... "Tot oder ich spiel nicht mehr"... kam da oft als Aussage.

Oder wollen wir nur mal an die ganzen TV Filme oder Serien denken... wieviele von denen verführen bzw könnten uns zur Gewalt verführen?
Oh da gibt es sicher ne Menge... 

Es ist einfach egal ob Filme, Spiele oder sonst was, Gewalt wird es immer geben....

Viel mehr sollte man mal was für die Jugend tun, so dass sie weniger Langeweile haben ... aber darüber hat man auch schon zig mal diskutiert...

zum Schluss bleibt mir da nur:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mn7HtnBpjOw

mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (12. März 2009)

Nur es passiert nix, wenn diese Themen in Foren wie diesen Tot-disskutiert werden! Das ist keine Kritik am TE oder dem Thread selbst, sondern ne Feststellung ansich.

Irgendwer muss mal damit anfangen das an die Öffentlichkeit, Medien und Politik zu tragen. Es kann doch nich sein, dass gerade Diese, Spiele die sie nicht ausstehen können durch den Medialen-Kakao ziehen, frei nach dem Motto "Sündenbock? Ach lasst die bösen Killerspiele nehmen... passt!"

Ne gesammelte Demo, nem Mob vorm Regierungsgebäude, nen Ansturm auf öffentliche Medien. Das brauchen wir. Das kann man sich doch nicht gefallen lassen. Nicht nur PC-Spieler sonder alle! 

Immerhin hat er das *ANGEKÜNDIGT!!! * und es hat*KEINEN!!!* gejuckt. Der Fehler ist hier ganz klar bei den Schulen, deren Sicherheit und dem Pflichtbewusstein der Lehrer, Freunde und Eltern zu suchen!

Wahnsinn.


----------



## todesstern (12. März 2009)

jaaa xD

Ich hohl mir n bademantel als robe brich mir n ast als Stab ab geh in die schule und schrei Pyroblast Frostbool / frostnova // Blizzard jaaaa^^ 
die bullen sind da  Aggrooooo tank help xD ne is klar


----------



## todesstern (12. März 2009)

/.


----------



## Technocrat (12. März 2009)

Altsahir schrieb:


> Wir leben da in Deutschland in einer sehr heilen Welt, und ich meine das sollte so bleiben.



Nun rate mal, wer das erste Waffengesetz der Welt eingeführt hat, in welchem Jahr und Land das war, warum er damit prahlte und was er wirklich damit erreichen wollte...

Hier einer von vielen möglichen Links, die Dir da weiterhelfen können: http://www.stephenhalbrook.com/law_review_...entwaffnung.pdf

Die Welt ist wirklich nicht so einfach, wie Du sie Dir machst.


----------



## Draco1985 (12. März 2009)

Altsahir schrieb:


> Mann kochen hier die Emotionen hoch ... Technokrat, ich habe Dich sehr wohl verstanden. Aber ich habe auch schon mal eine Weile in dsen USA gelebt und kann Dir versichern, das je mehr Waffen es in einem Land gibt, um so mehr Tote durch Gewalt gibt es. Egal ob die Waffen legal oder Illegal beschafft wurden.



Die USA (steht ja nicht umsonst auch für "Unlimited Semi-Automatics") sind für sowas kein Maßstab. Wie gesagt, da haben Zivilisten auch Zugriff auf Waffen, die bei der Bundeswehr kein Grundwehrdienstleistender jemals zu sehen bekommt. Bei Bowling for Columbine gabs so eine nette Szene, in der ein "Schützenfest" gefilmt wurde und bei einem der Schützen der unverkennbare Lauf eines M82 Scharfschützengewehrs erkennbar war. Ein Anti-Materiel-Rifle (für Unkundige, die Dinger sind für Schüsse auf leicht gepanzerte Ziele wie Jeeps gedacht)!

In Deutschland gehts zu 90% um wesentlich harmlosere Sportwaffen.



> Wir leben da in Deutschland in einer sehr heilen Welt, und ich meine das sollte so bleiben.



In welchem Fantasie-Deutschland lebst du? Zumindest wo ich wohne haben wir eine steigende Jugendkriminalität, Bandenbildung und Gewaltakte. Auch ohne Schusswaffen gibts da immer mal wieder Tote.


----------



## Super PePe (12. März 2009)

ich habe wolfenstein 3d, duke nukem, hexen 1 und 2, heretic, doom 1,2 und 3, cs, tce, rtcw, et, pacman, wolf, dune2, ziv1,2, und 3, push over, colonization, duke nukem 3d, golden axe, dave, scorched the mother of all games, lhx, frogger, c&c, wc1-3, siedler, indy, aao und mir gerade entfallene weiter titel konsumiert bis zum erbrechen... ich musst im leben noch nie an gewalt denken oder mich gewaltsam zur wehr setzen...

aber nix im vergleich zu dem ist so gewaltfördernd wie einzelkinder mit unfähigen eltern - einem kinderzimmer voll mit elektronik, nem eigene handy und fehlender sozialer bindungen, da man erst mit 6 jahren den ersten sozialen kontakt in der schule findet (und diese erstprägung geht meistens in die hose)

darum verhütet mal lieber, damit ihr der gesellschaft weiteren ärger erspart.
denn wenn ich in den jahren ein was mitbekommen haben, dann die verdummung/vereinsamung der jugend. unfähig auf den anderen zuzugehen und immer im konkurrenzkampf - die sozialdarwinisten hätten sich gefreut.

das problem auf ein pcspiel abzuwälzen, ist genau so dämlich, wie damals tanz der teufel zuverbieten mit dem argument der steigenden selbstmorde. es ist wesentlich komplexer nur das lässt sich nicht so schön dem wählervolk verkaufen... den die wollen wie ihre jugend KONSUMIEREN

und flamekiddies sprecht zu hand... respekt muss man sich verdienen und das ausserhalb seines kinderzimmers....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redgoda (12. März 2009)

also, nachdem ich mir das jetzt durchgelesen habe muss ich jetzt auch meinen senf dazu abgeben ;D

@ medien die meinen wow wäre ein gewalttätiges spiel das zu amokläufen anregt:
Haltet lieber eure Klappe wenn ihr euch ned auskennt

Spielt ruig mal ein monat wow oder halt ein anderese "killerspiel" und wenn ihr dann das gefühl habt ihr müsst bewaffnet in eine eurer alten schulen gehen und dort ziellos leute umbringen dann könnt ihr sagen das solche spiele gefährlich sind und verboten gehören sonst NICHT...


----------



## Altsahir (12. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Nun rate mal, wer das erste Waffengesetz der Welt eingeführt hat, in welchem Jahr und Land das war, warum er damit prahlte und was er wirklich damit erreichen wollte...
> 
> Hier einer von vielen möglichen Links, die Dir da weiterhelfen können: http://www.stephenhalbrook.com/law_review_...entwaffnung.pdf
> 
> Die Welt ist wirklich nicht so einfach, wie Du sie Dir machst.



1. Ich mache mir die Welt nicht einfach

2. Ich klinke mich hier aus der Diskussion aus.

/Wink


----------



## Yarom (12. März 2009)

Ich muss an dieser Stelle einwerfen, dass mit dem Wort "Amoklauf" von vielen großen Medien, die damit die Ausdrucksweise jedes einzelnen beeinflussen, ein großer Fehler gemacht wird, denn:

*Weder die Aktionen von Steinhäuser (hieß er so?) in Erfurt, noch in Emsdetten, noch in Winningen waren Amokläufe*

Denn das Wort Amoklauf, oder viel mehr Amok, bezeichnet einen *spontanen* Emotionsausbruch, welcher zu lang anhaltender auf alle Mitmenschen gerichteter Wut führt. Das war bei allen, auch schon bei Columbine etc, nicht der Fall, sie waren von langer Hand vorbereitet. 

Das heißt, das Wort "School-Shooting", mit dem es in den letzten Jahren beschrieben wird, welches vielleicht auch nicht gerade toll ist, ist auf jeden Fall besser, als Amoklauf. 

Man könnte auch sagen: Politiker, die behaupten, irgendetwas sei Schuld an einem Amoklauf, haben keinerlei etymologische Kenntnisse über das, was sie reden.


----------



## Davatar (12. März 2009)

Hmm ok ich hab grad den Abschiedsbrief von dem Typen gelesen. Der sagt ja wohl alles aus, da ist jegliche Diskussion über Computerspiele überflüssig und einmal mehr eine Bestätigung dass das nicht im Zusammenhang steht.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (12. März 2009)

Was ist das Ziel in dem Spiel ?

Mobs *killen* für Erfahrung, Ehre, Loot.

80-90 % deines Lebens machst du nichts anderes als anderen so lange Schaden zuzufügen bis sie tot
vor dir liegen.

Also wenn das keine Gewalt ist.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bezugnehmend auf die alten - und seit gestern wahrscheinlich neuen - Diskussionen:

Es ist eine Frage der Lobby, der Medien und der "normalen" Gesellschaft:

Wen greifen wir an, wenn so etwas passiert ?

Doch nicht etwa die Waffenindustrie oder Schützenvereine ? _("Mein Gott, der Opa war doch schon Schützenkönig,
das hat Tradition")_ Über 2000 ! Schuss Munition ist doch das Minimum an Kugeln, wer weiß, wann man die brauchen kann.

Oder gar die desinteressierten Lehrer ? _("Für mein Gehalt kann ich mich doch nicht um jedes kleine Problemchen kümmern")_

Die Mitschüler ? _("Bäh, noch so´n pickliger Freak ? Der hat doch Null checkung von coolen Klamotten und 1a Mucke")_

Die Eltern ? Verwandte ? _("Erst mal kommt meine Arbeit. Von irgend etwas muss ich den 5er BMW, den Golf, das Haus, die Reitstunden
der Tochter und den Sommer und Winterurlaub bezahlen. Er kam immer mit irgendwelchem Stress an, dabei ist er doch ein Kerl.Mann!")_

Aber wen, greift man *dann* an ?

"Hey, der hatte doch einen Computer. Und an dem hat er sogar gesessen !" (OMG)

"Ja, da gibt es doch so eine kleine Randgruppe von Geeks, Jerks, Loosern die den ganzen Tag an diesen Kisten sitzen und sich eh nicht 
wehren. *DENEN* kann man das doch Wunderbar rein schieben. Los, auf sie"


----------



## Animos93 (12. März 2009)

Was willst du ins mit der scheiße sagen? es is jedesmal das gleiche wenn irgendtein scheiß amokläufer wieder am werk waren-.- wen interessierts scheiß auf die zeitung


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (12. März 2009)

NeoShinji schrieb:


> ... wenn es nach einer (noch vor kurzem seriösen) deutschen Tageszeitung geht.
> Lese ich doch heute früh im Tagblatt: "...und es befinden sich immer noch *gewaltbeherrschte* Computerspiele wie Empire: Total War und World of Warcraft an der Spitze der Verkaufscharts...".
> Und wir alle können uns doch denken, in welchem Zusammenhang dieser Satz genannt wurde... -.-



Das sind halt unsere Medien... 

"Laut gegoogelten Berichten hat das SEK in diesem Zusammenhang auch ein Nutella-Glas sichergestellt. Auf diversen Fotos wurde der Täter beim Frühstück dieses Produkts abgelichtet. Experten der Bundesregierung, welche nebenberuflich als Politiker im Deutschen Bundestag sitzen, zeichnen bereits das Bild eines Nutella-Süchtigen CS-Kiddy ohne soziale Bindung. Auslöser für den Amok-Lauf war wohl eine verlorene Runde in dem Killerspiel Counterstrike. Dem Terroristen Tim K.* (*Spielername) war es offensichtlich nicht gelungen die Geisel hinterrücks abzuschiessen."

Der Journalismus von Heute ist die Gossenliteratur von morgen. Mein Beileid gehört den Angehörigen, welche eine solch unseriöse Berichterstattung nicht verdient haben. Gestern wurde sogar bei Taff ein Bild von Tim K.* veröffentlicht, welche eine ganz andere Person abbildete. Ein Versehen... der andere Junge war kurzzeitig zu einem Amok-Läufer und Mörder geworden. Aber so ist das eben... 

"Spring auf, Spring auf... auf den Zug der Opportunisten! 
Und leg dich zu den im Zug eingebetteten Journalisten!
Und wir schreiben alle von einander ab, 
denn die Zeit die drängt und das Geld ist knapp.
Und es ist auch schon oft passiert,
da haben alle abgeschrieben und keiner hat recherchiert!"

"Laut gegoogelten Berichten demonstrieren in der Venezolanischen Hauptstadt Buenos Aires augenblicklich 200 Millionen Menschen, weil der erneut zum Diktator gewählte Saddam Hussein das Fernsehen komplett verboten hat, ohne die Lohnnebenkosten zu senken..." 

Ich lass es lieber, sonst hab ich morgen noch eine Anfrage zum Chefredakteur der Blöd im Postkasten...


----------



## Deligor (12. März 2009)

Altsahir schrieb:


> 1. Ich mache mir die Welt nicht einfach
> 
> 2. Ich klinke mich hier aus der Diskussion aus.
> 
> /Wink



OMG...das is ja wohl das Geilste was ich heute lesen musste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Glückwusch, denn du hast es geschafft mit punkt 2 elegant punkt 1 zu widerlegen.

Mfg Del


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (12. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Sach mal, hast Du mich echt nicht verstanden? Nun gut, dann haarklein und zum Mitschreiben: Waffen zu verbieten ist sinnfrei - wer eine will, hat immer eine, ob verboten oder nicht. Weißt Du, der ist nämlich ein Verbrecher, und Verbrecher sind schon rein von der Definition her Menschen, die sich nicht an Verbote halten.
> 
> Ich hoffe, das war jetzt simpel genug. Aber eigentlich mußt Du Dir nur Eines merken: Die Welt ist nicht so einfach, wie Du sie gerne hättest.



Ich greife hier mal bewusst die Schusswaffen auf. Das "Verbot" hat gerade in Deutschland schon mehrfach (sogar in prominenten Fällen) dafür gesorgt, dass Attentäter an der Beschaffung verzweifelt sind und mit weitaus ungefährlicheren Mitteln ihre Ziele erreichen wollten / mussten. Kriminelle Energien schön und gut, nur muss ich denen nicht bei einer Kontoeröffnung ein kostenloses Gewehr dazu geben, wofür sich derjenige nur Munition im Wal Mart auf der anderen Straßenseite besorgen muss.


----------



## Prättcha (12. März 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass Computerspiele ein Grund für Gewaltverbrechen sind. In den meisten Spielen geht es ums Teamplay, wenn sich jemand freut, weil er, was weis ich 100 kills hat ohne selbst nicht draufzugehen, dann hat er nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun.

Jetzt mal das Beispiel, das sich kürzlich ereignet hat(Amoklauf auf das Gymnasium):

Man kann seine Umgebung nicht dafür schuldig machen, der Junge hatte wahrscheinlich ein psychisches Problem. Hierzu passt auch, dass jetzt viele sagen, er habe das Verbrechen begangen, weil er keine Freundin hatte(dieser Ansicht sind einige Psychologen, weil die meisten Opfer des Verbrechens Mädchen waren) Das war blos ein Vorwand, mal richtig *pardon* die Sau rauszulassen, aber kein Grund für sowas!

Um mal zum Thema zurückzukommen: WoW ist kein Gewaltbeherrschtes Computerspiel! Ich spiele WoW und habe nie den Wunsch verspürt, mehrere Menschen umzubringen.

Der Name WoW(Welt der Kriegskunst) führt zu dem Strategiespiel Warcraft 3 zurück in dem es tatsächlich darum ging, andere Spieler mithilfe seiner Armee zu besiegen, aber auch Warcraft 3 kann dank seiner comichaften Gestaltung Leute nicht zu Gewaltverbrechen animieren.


----------



## Draco1985 (12. März 2009)

Prättcha schrieb:


> Um mal zum Thema zurückzukommen: WoW ist kein Gewaltbeherrschtes Computerspiel! Ich spiele WoW und habe nie den Wunsch verspürt, mehrere Menschen umzubringen



Doch, ist es. Wie wärs wenn du dir den Thread mal richtig durchlesen würdest? Das wurde hier schon mehrfach belegt.

Mal davon abgesehen verwechselst du, genau wie die Herren und Damen von der "Anti-Killerspiele"-Fraktion, "Gewaltbeherrschtheit eines Spiels" mit "(Reale) Gewalt verursachend".


----------



## Céraa (12. März 2009)

also:
world of warcraft ist - meiner meinung nach - kein gewaltverherrlichendes spiel, da gibt es schlimmeres - weitaus schlimmers.
es kommen zwar gewaltinhalte vor - man muss böse monster töten...wow.
oki - wenn ihr was dagegen habt, dann verbietet aber auch bitte literatur oder comics oder filme oder whatever, das solches enthält.
falls wer das drama "dantons tod" kennt (komm ich nur gerade drauf, weil ich das lese), der weiß, dass es in der klassischen literatur um einiges härtere oder auch gewaltätigere sachen gibt als vielen spiele!

so verbleibe ich mit der altbekannten forderung:

100% der amokläufer essen brot - lasst uns brot verbieten!

/sign @Prättcha

mfg
maxi


----------



## Thrainan (12. März 2009)

Altsahir schrieb:


> Mann kochen hier die Emotionen hoch ... Technokrat, ich habe Dich sehr wohl verstanden. Aber ich habe auch schon mal eine Weile in dsen USA gelebt und kann Dir versichern, *das je mehr Waffen es in einem Land gibt, um so mehr Tote durch Gewalt gibt es*. Egal ob die Waffen legal oder Illegal beschafft wurden.
> 
> Wir leben da in Deutschland in einer sehr heilen Welt, und ich meine das sollte so bleiben.
> 
> Gruß



In der Schweiz hat jeder, der gedient hat nen Gewehr, in Kanda gibt es einen unheimlich hohen Anteil an Menschen die der Jagd nachgehen. In beiden Ländern besitzt die Bevölkerung mehr Waffen (anteilig), nichts desto trotz ist dort die Problematik mit Toten durch Schußwaffen nicht größer wie in Deutschland und somit weit unter der in den USA. 
Die Geselschaft/Mentalität spielt eine wichtige Rolle.


----------



## Gronux (12. März 2009)

ich bin mir grad nciht mehr im klaren ob es hier noch um den ursprung des threads geht..... aber ich würde sagen, wenn ballerspiele oder spiele in den ein bzm. mehrere morde begangen wird sind ca. 55-70%(Zahl habe ich geschätzt, dürfte aber hinkommen, denke ich) der Bevölkerung potentielle Amokläufer sein. Allein durch unsere klasse müsste es keine Schüler mehr an unserer schule geben, wenn dies stimmen würde. 
es mag sein, diese spiele rufen dann vielleicht etwas hervor bzw. bringen jemand auf eine solche idee, auf diese idee kommt er aber auch erst wenn es im seinen sozialen umfeld total verkehrt läuft (erfolglos, mobbing, ständig streitende eltern, oder ähnliche gründe).
und speziell auf wow bezogen, wow ist kein killerspiel nur weil man mobs töten(die es zudem noch nichtmal gibt[größten teils] und wenn hätte es eher was mit der jagd zu tun (bär, wolf). Killerspiele sind eher spiele wie counterstrike, call of duty, f.e.a.r(wobei es hier auch nicht reale figuren gibt, oder sind zombies real?). 
Fazit: Wenn Killer-, Ballerspiele Schuld haben, dann vielleicht zu 10-20%.
         Und WoW ist kein Killerspiel und schon gar nicht ein Ballerspiel!!!!


----------



## Céraa (12. März 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> In der Schweiz hat jeder, der gedient hat nen Gewehr, in Kanda gibt es einen unheimlich hohen Anteil an Menschen die der Jagd nachgehen. In beiden Ländern besitzt die Bevölkerung mehr Waffen (anteilig), nichts desto trotz ist dort die Problematik mit Toten durch Schußwaffen nicht größer wie in Deutschland und somit weit unter der in den USA.
> Die Geselschaft/Mentalität spielt eine wichtige Rolle.



davon ab - 
ich habe eine reportage über einen stadt in den usa gesehen, in der jeder gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet ist einen waffenschein zu haben und mindestens eine faustfeuerwaffe im haus zu haben.
seit dem soll die kriminalität dort um über 60% zurückgegangen sein.

mfg
maxi


----------



## Davatar (12. März 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> In der Schweiz hat jeder, der gedient hat nen Gewehr, in Kanda gibt es einen unheimlich hohen Anteil an Menschen die der Jagd nachgehen. In beiden Ländern besitzt die Bevölkerung mehr Waffen (anteilig), nichts desto trotz ist dort die Problematik mit Toten durch Schußwaffen nicht größer wie in Deutschland und somit weit unter der in den USA.
> Die Geselschaft/Mentalität spielt eine wichtige Rolle.


In der Schweiz wird einem auch eingetrichtert dass man die Munition fern abseits der Waffe zu lagern hat (oder mittlerweile eventuell sogar ganz im Lager lässt und nur die Waffe mit nach Hause nimmt, ka) so bis es auch der hinterste und letzte Depp geschnallt hat. Aber "Hobbyschützen" sehen das ja anders...


----------



## dergrossegonzo (12. März 2009)

Animos93 schrieb:


> Was willst du ins mit der scheiße sagen? es is jedesmal das gleiche wenn irgendtein scheiß amokläufer wieder am werk waren-.- wen interessierts scheiß auf die zeitung



Erstens: Sch... Antwort

Zweitens: Wen es interessiert ? Den Politiker der meint sich profilieren zu müssen, den Druck des Bild-Zeitungslesenden Mobs ausnutzt, und
dann mal eben alle Computerspiele die "Gewaltfördernd" sind verbietet.
Du glaubst das geht nicht ? Frag mal den Händler nach Wolfenstein. Frag mal wie es in den 80ern mit Horrorvideos war....

Aber ich klinke mich auch aus der Diskussion aus, da offensichtlich einige hier noch nicht die geistige Reife haben, hier normal zu schreiben.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (12. März 2009)

Gronux schrieb:


> es mag sein, diese spiele rufen dann vielleicht etwas hervor bzw. bringen jemand auf eine solche idee, auf diese idee kommt er aber auch erst wenn es im seinen sozialen umfeld total verkehrt läuft (erfolglos, mobbing, ständig streitende eltern, oder ähnliche gründe).



Richtig... Wenn überhaupt lenken Spiele nur die Form und den Ausdruck des Gewaltaktes. Sie inspirieren zu Handlungen. Ähnlich dem Matrix-Outfit, viele der Amok-Läufer kleiden sich im Neo-Stil und verspüren sicherlich auch das Gefühl eines Unbesiegbaren, eines Allmächtigen. Spiele und Filme grenzen die Fantasie in der Hinsicht ein, ein Buch lässt Freiraum um eine solche Handlung individueller zu gestalten / sich vorzustellen. Aber ich denke, wenn der Beschluss zu einer solchen Handlung gefallen ist, sind die Details eher marginaler Natur.


----------



## Draco1985 (12. März 2009)

Céraa schrieb:


> ich habe eine reportage über einen stadt in den usa gesehen, in der jeder gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet ist einen waffenschein zu haben und mindestens eine faustfeuerwaffe im haus zu haben.
> seit dem soll die kriminalität dort um über 60% zurückgegangen sein.



Da gabs auch mal eine Aussage, die ein Historiker über die Zeit der großen Gangsterbosse in den USA (ihr wisst schon, Capone und Co.) gemacht hat. Sinngemäß sagte der, dass diese Epoche eine der friedlichsten der der Geschichte der USA gewesen sei - einfach weil die Menschen aus Prinzip so höflich zueinander waren. Denn man wusste nie, ob der Gegenüber nicht einfach eine Pistole zieht und einen erschießt, wenn man dem krumm kommt.

Dennoch würde ich nicht in einem Staat leben wollen, in dem die Leute nur deswegen freundlich zueinander sind, weil sie Angst davor haben, dass sie jeder im Streit mal eben umnieten kann. Das wäre in etwa so wünschenswert wie in einem Staat zu leben, indem man aufpasst sich ja nichts zuschulden kommen zu lassen, weil man sonst von der Geheimpolizei (Stasi, Gestapo, etc.) eingesammelt und/oder exekutiert wird.


----------



## Xentres (12. März 2009)

Ich muss sagen, dass mich diesmal die Argumentationen in diesem Thread durchaus überaschen.
Die meisten hier scheinen der realen Welt näher zu sein, als man es von WoW-Spielern erwartet.

Zunächst:
Ein paar Gedenkzeilen für die unschuldigen Opfer dieser grausamen Bluttat.

...
...
...
...

Kommen wir zum Punkt den hier viele angesprochen haben: Spiele und Waffen

Spiele:
Wir Gamer sind nunmal eine Gemeinschaft ohne Sprachrohr. Haben wir politische Macht? Sind wir in einer Gruppierung aufgestellt, welche Einfluss auf die Gesellschaft hat? Nein, sind wir nicht. Wir können uns nicht verteidigen, nicht einmal gegen die Meinung einzelner. Es gibt keinen Sachverständigen oder gewählten Vertreter der Spielergemeinschaft, der offenkundig sagen kann: "Wir sind nicht Schuld."
Und weil wir uns nicht verteidigen können und im TV jemand für uns sprechen kann, sind wir die optimalen Sündenböcke.
Wir sind eine stillschweigende Masse, die hinnehmen muss, das ihr Hobby offenbar einige Leute zu Mördern macht.
Aber wir alle wissen, dem ist nicht so. Trotzdem können wir uns nicht wehren gegen Vorwürfe wie "Killerspiele sind Schuld".
Gott, wäre es doch bei anderen Krisen dieser Welt auch so einfach, einer wehrlosen Minderheit die Verantwortung zuzuschieben!!!!

Waffen:
Vielen scheint das Waffengesetz nicht geläufig zu sein. Da ich selbst im Besitz von *mehreren* Waffen (3 Schrotflinten, 3 Großkalibergewehre, 1 kombinierte Waffe und einem Revolver + 200-300 Schuss Munition ) bin, erläutere ich euch gerne, dass das Waffengesetz in Deutschland ziemlich streng ist.
Der Erwerb einer Waffe ist prinzipiell nur Inhabern einer Ewerbserlaubnis, also Waffenschein oder Jagdschein (Ich bin Jäger) erlaubt. Je nach Typ des Scheines darf die Person dann nur bestimmte Waffen erwerben. (Jäger Flinten und Gewehre, Sportschützen eben Pistolen)
Jeder Erwerb einer Waffe muss unverzüglich angezeigt werden.
Je nach Anzahl der Waffen müssen diese in bestimmten Behältnissen gelagert werden, die eine Sicherheitsklassifizierung aufweisen.
Der Erwerb von Munition ist nur gestattet, wenn man einen entsprechenden Schein vorweist.
Bei Munition für Gewehre reicht der Jagdschein Man kann damit jede beliebige Gewehrmunition erwerben.
Bei Munition für Pistolen muss man Nachweisen, dass man im Besitz eine Pistole mit solchem Kaliber ist.
Kommen wir zu dem wichtigsten:
*Waffen und Munition sind stets getrennt voneinander aufzubewahren. Das heißt, Waffe im Tresor und Munition in einem separat abgeschlossenen Behältnis.
Der Zugang zu den gelagerten Waffen ist nur den Waffenschein/Jagdschein-Inhabern gestattet. Die Kenntnis von Schlüsselversteck oder Tastenkombination darf nur der Waffeneigentümer haben.*

Was sagt uns das?
1. Das Waffengesetz in Deutschland ist extrem streng. Ohne Berechtigung geht absolut nichts! Du kannst dir nichtmal einen Schuss Munition kaufen, ohne einen Schein.
2. Die Lagerung ist gesetzlich sehr streng geregelt und jeder der seine Waffen lagert, muss sich erstmal auf ner Tabelle rauslesen, was er dafür tun muss. Das Gesetz zu kennen ist eine Heidenaufgabe.
3. Das Gesetz ist nur so gut, wie es umgesetzt wird. Und genau DAS und NUR DAS hat Tür und Tor geöffnet zu dieser schrecklichen Tat.
Nicht die Millionen Waffen, die in deutschen Privattresoren schlummern, sondern diese eine, nicht ordnungsgemäß gesicherte Waffe!
Ein indiviudeller Fehler mit furchtbarem Ausmaß.

Übrigens:
Ja, ich mag Waffen. Und ja, daher bin ich froh, dass auch die Politik einsieht, dass das Waffengesetz auf dem Stand der Zeit ist.

PS: Sollte jemand eine fehlerhafte Auslegung des WGs finden, so möge er mich berichtigen.
PPS: Scheisse, das war ja irgendwie Off-Topic!


----------



## Cervante (12. März 2009)

Wer hat nicht schonmal beim Tetris spielen seinen Gameboy oder Controller an die Wand geworfen weil in dem Moment wo man die 1000000 Marke knacken könnte, nicht der Balken kommt den man braucht?

Wie es eben immer ist: Einer läuft Amok; 
es wird geschaut: Aussehen, Aha er trägt schwarz = Böses Anzeichen
es wird geschaut: Er hat bestimmte Spiele/Videos auf dem Rechner = Ohje, er hat alles planen können
es wird geschaut: Oh oh er hat jeden Tag die selbe Musik gehört = Er wird in einer Szene sein.

Wenn das so alles zutrifft frag ich mich nur ist jeder Gamer ein potentieller Mörder im Real Life, oder warum nicht jeder Gamer einen Seelenklemptner hat. 

Es ist eher das Umfeld was einen Menschen formt: Jeden Tag Gewalt im Fernsehen ist z.B. öfter der Auslöser zu einer Straftat als ein Spiel wo man seine Aggression in Potential umwandeln kann.

So Long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (12. März 2009)

Céraa schrieb:


> davon ab -
> ich habe eine reportage über einen stadt in den usa gesehen, in der jeder gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet ist einen waffenschein zu haben und mindestens eine faustfeuerwaffe im haus zu haben.
> seit dem soll die kriminalität dort um über 60% zurückgegangen sein.
> 
> ...



Das sind Statistiken, denen ich so im groben nicht trauen würde. Klar geht die Kriminalität zurück im Hinblick auf: Einbrüche, Überfälle, Diebstähle etc. wenn ich dabei Gefahr laufe erschossen zu werden. Das ändert aber nichts an dem "Detail", dass dann mehr Menschen durch Schusswaffen sterben, auch wenn solche Kapitalschäden (größter Anteil an der allgemeinen Kriminalität) verhindert werden.


----------



## Scrätcher (12. März 2009)

Ich kann garnicht so oft mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand rennen wie ich gern würde! Nur um mein unverständniss Ausdruck zu verleihen!

Ich war bei der Bundeswehr, DA WIRD KRIEG GEÜBT! Das ausschalten von Gegnern!! Und? Wird sie verboten? Nein!

Warum? Weil Krieg auf unserer kaputten Welt einfach zum Alltag gehört!

Jetzt spiele ne comicartige Figur in einer Fantasiewelt und muß mir anhören: "uuuh das Spiel ist gewaltfördernd...."

Ist schonmal jemand aufgefallen, dass es immer zusammenhänge gibt? Die Orks könnten ebensogut ein Afrikanischer Stamm sein der EBEN AUCH TIERE TÖTET ZUM ÜBERLEBEN! Nix da vonwegen Gewaltverherrlichend! Wer kein Vegetarierer ist möge sich mal Gedanken darüber machen wo sein Schnitzel eigentlich her kommt! 

Trotzdem gibt es wesentliche Unterschiede: man tötet nicht zum Spaß und die Botschaft die dahinter steckt!

Wenn man Wow als Rollenspiel sieht stellt man schnell fest das alle Fraktionen, Rassen eigentlich nur überleben wollen. Die wirklich bösen sind nicht spielbar. Höchstens diejenigen die es bereuht haben (ja die Todesritter). 

Man zieht aus um der eigenen Fraktion helfen, ein HELD zu werden und kein Killer! Und da sag ich das jetzt nochmal: "In einer Fantasiewelt!"

So sachen wie "Nehmt ein Waisenkind mit aufs Schlachtfeld und erobert eine Flagge" find ich selbst makaber, kein Stamm der Orks würde das tun! Weil man bei den Orks erst als Erwachsen gilt, wenn man alt genug ist mit auf die Jagdt zu gehen. Aber diese Spielinhalte gehen unter weil sie eh keiner mehr list. Und viele Wow als Fantasieversion von CounterStrike spielen.

Aggressiv wird höchsten ein 24-STd-in-Wow-Onlinesüchtiger dem man das Modem versteckt! Aber ich behaupte mal, der würde eher verzweifelt ein neues kaufen gehen anstatt seine Zeit mit einem Amoklauf zu verschwenden (immerhin wartet ja der ganze Raid auf ihn).

Obwohl es World of WARcraft heisst, bedeutet das nicht, das es als reines "hau weg"-Spiel geplant war oder heute ist! Es gibt immer einen Auftrag!

Aber ja ich weiß! Selbst bei dem Brettspiel Risiko wurde der Auftrag von "Erobere den Kontinent" in "Befreie den Kontinent" umgetauft! Immerhin könnte dieses eine Wort ja auch aggressiv machen!

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Soraso (12. März 2009)

Es ist doch immer das gleiche. Kaum passiert etwas sind die bösen Computerspiele schuld. Aber es ist schon verwunderlich das man bei WoW immer nur den Aspekt des Tötens hervorhebt. Nun ja andererseits wäre ja auch echt verwunderlich wenn man einen Hobby – Jäger im Zoo verhaftet weil er seid stunden versucht einen Löwen zu zähmen. Es ist wohl eine Frage der Aufarbeitung, wie man solche Schlüsse zieht. Wenn man nur viel spekuliert lässt sich alles darstellen. Selbstmord, weil von der Brücke gesprungen – nein er wollte nur levitiern….


----------



## Ramhunter (12. März 2009)

Dann müsste mann Tom & Jerry ja auch verbieten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummrar (12. März 2009)

ich kanns langsam einfahc nich mehr hörn. und wenn dann noch solche... "objektiven" "berichterstattungen" kommen gehts wieder los. diskussion zu hause, in der schule online.

die einen sagen PC-spiele sind schuld die andern sagen es ist nicht so. für uns spieler ist es denk ich ma eifnacher zu sagen, dass es nichts mitm zocken zu tun hat da wir es aus überzeugung wissen..

und irgend n sündenbock muss es ja geben. 
und was ist da einfacher? die gesellschaft verantwortlich zu machen oder die bösen großkonzerne die brutale spiele entwickeln?


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (12. März 2009)

Xentres schrieb:


> Übrigens:
> Ja, ich mag Waffen. Und ja, daher bin ich froh, dass auch die Politik einsieht, dass das Waffengesetz auf dem Stand der Zeit ist.



Politiker sehen das in meinen Augen leider noch nicht ein, die Polizeigewerkschaft/verband teilen allerdings ihre Meinung.


----------



## Prättcha (12. März 2009)

Wenn man sich mal überlegt, wieviele Leute wow, cs, cod und spielen und wie wenige davon zum Amokläufer werden, dann muss man sich klar machen:

NICHT NUR COMPUTERSPIELER SIND ZUM AMOKLÄUFER ODER ATTENTÄTER FÄHIG!

Es hat mit der psyche zu tun und vielleicht ist der nette Nachbar zum potentiellen mörder fähig. Jemand lebt ganz friedlich in der Gemeinde, hilft ab und zu dem Nachbarn und verliert irgendwann die Kontrolle. Die Amokläufer, die tatsächlich Ballerspiele und Egoshooter gespielt haben, sind einzeltäter, die in den einzelnen fällen nicht miteinander verbunden sind.


----------



## Xelyna (12. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich kann garnicht so oft mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand rennen wie ich gern würde! Nur um mein unverständniss Ausdruck zu verleihen!
> Ich war bei der Bundeswehr, DA WIRD KRIEG GEÜBT! Das ausschalten von Gegnern!! Und? Wird sie verboten? Nein!


Plx nerf Bundeswehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Aber im Ernst, ich werd in der Schule auch schon scherzhalber als potentielle Amokläuferin eingestuft :S
Okeee nicht nur wegen WoW - aber ist auch ein mitunter ein Grund.#

Bei solchen Diskussionen hol ich immer gern mein Lieblingszitat heraus:
95% aller Amokläufer essen Brot - verbietet Brot !


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (12. März 2009)

Ich habe es auch langsam Satt fast jedes PC spiel wird schlecht gemacht...

sollen sie, sie mal alle verbieten mal gespannt wie schnell die Amokrate steigt.

Ich selber habe spiele wie Punisher, Postel 2 und Apokalypse Weekend, Manhunt und Left 4 Dead gezockt

werde bald 22 suche seit 4 Jahren verzweifelt eine Lehrstelle mache alles mögliche um eine zu bekommen...  

muß ich deswegen rumlaufen und Menschen töten? NEIN!!!

es ist einfach das umfällt und die Zukunfts ängste vieler Menschen egal ob arm oder reich.

Familie falscher Freundeskreis oder einsamkeit die da ausschlaggebend ist.

Sollen die Politiker ruhig all so sachen verbieten im PC und Film bereich und sie werden sehen was sie davon haben weitere umsatz einbrüche, kaum eine branche wie die PC und Film Industrie
hilft durch die Umsatzsteuer von 19% wen wir hir in Deutschland was kaufen die mehr als Leeren Kassen zu Füllen.

Ich kann nur sagen lasst euch nicht davon ärgern wir alle lieben unsere Hobby's und lassen sie und nicht durch Vollidioten und Politiker schlecht machen!


----------



## Draco1985 (12. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich war bei der Bundeswehr, DA WIRD KRIEG GEÜBT!



Wie ich solche Pauschalaussagen liebe...

Bei welcher Bundeswehr warst du bitte? Und wann?

Als ich 2005 da war, bestand der Großteil meiner Grundausbildung darin, das Überprüfen von Fahrzeugen an Checkpoints, Patrouillieren, durch Minenfelder tasten und dergleichen zu üben. Oder bezeichnest du das "Sportschießen" auf Zehner-Ringscheiben etwa als "Krieg spielen"?

Heutzutage wird doch kein Soldat mehr schwerpunktmäßig auf den Verteidigungsfall vorbereitet, alleine weil ein Einsatz im Ausland wesentlich wahrscheinlicher geworden ist.


----------



## Thevike (12. März 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Nuja so kann man auch von wichtigen Sachen die Meute ablenken...
> 
> Wie wärs mal, dass sie mal die gesellschaftlichen Probleme anpacken?


Sei ruhig du Narr! Nachher wird noch das Forum hier zensiert!
Ne mal im Ernst, das würde wieder Unmengen von Arbeitsstunden bei unseren armen Politikern auslösen...
Willst du etwa verantworten, das ehrenhafte Leute wie Stoiber und Co. ihren Zug zum Flughafen verpassen? Sie sind zwar in 10 Minuten da, aber die muss man erstmal haben!

Das ganze läuft so ab:
1. Es liegt ein Problem an
2. Es gibt scheinbar keine Lösung
3. Es gibt ein Gebiet, auf dem sich die Breite Masse an Wählern nicht auskennt
4. Man sagt, das dieses Gebiet sowieso Schuld an allem hat
5. Man führt ein paar neue Verbote auf diesem Gebiet ein
6. Der Pöbel ist zu Frieden gestellt und schiebt die Guillotine wieder in den Keller


----------



## Chiary (12. März 2009)

Ich hab gestern zufällig die ersten Minuten von Spiegel.tv mitbekommen und ich war froh darüber zu sehen das sich RTL dieses eine Mal mit ihrer Sensationsgeilheit auf den Arsch getzt hat.

Im Trailer wird noch groß der "Freund/Kumpel" angekündigt welcher (exclusive) Einblicke ins Leben des Amokläufers verschaffen soll.
"Zurückgezogen war er und spielte lieber Computerspiele, wenn man ihn fragte ob er mit Party macht sagte er nein und das er lieber allein sei."

Als es dann als Liveinterview ging war ich ehrlich erstaunt darüber das der Bursche zwar den Jauch echt draufgesetzt hat, aber so viel Hirn in der Birne hatte zu sagen das er den Jungen nur vom Sehen kannte, maximal vor seiner Haustür gestanden hat und ihn niemals selbst zu einer Party oder sonstigem eingeladen hat ( "Er hätte nein gesagt wenn ihn jemand gefragt hätte der ihn gekannt hat." ).
Aufgrund dieser Aussagen hat er sich ja selbst aus dem Gesprächsgeschehen genommen und Jauch konzentrierte sich mehr auf das Mädel.
Erstaunlich fand ich dann wieder das, trotz das der Bursche zugegeben hat den Amokläufer nur vom Sehen gekannt zu haben, die Frage nach den Computerspielen kam und noch erstaunlicher war die Antwort von dem Burschen, wie aus der Pistole geschossen, wie einstudiert..... Counterstrike natürlich und, klar, World of Warcraft.
Faszinierend was manche Jugendlichen heute alles über andere Jungendliche wissen mit denen sie nie wirklich etwas zu tun hatten, ja nichtmal ein Wort gewechselt haben.

Ich habe so meine Bedenken was die Berichterstattung zu den Geschehnissen angeht und verlasse mich auf die wirklichen Nachrichtensendungen mit Fakten, ohne Sensationsgeilheiten.


Zum Thema WoW und Gewalt.
World of Warcraft = Welt der Kriegskunst
Wer die Story/Bücher kennt weiss wieso dieser Name, wer das Spiel nicht kennt vermutet hinter diesem Namen aber garantiert nicht das was tatsächlicher Spielinhalt ist.
Allein der Titel des Spiels bietet genug Stoff um ihn bei solchen Tragödien auf den Tisch zu bringen, völlig unabhängig vom Spielinhalt.
Klar, wir töten nicht nur Tiere, Dämonen, Untote. Und wir töten im Auftrag ( Quest ), aus Rache oder purer Lust heraus oder um unseren "Skill" zu beweisen ( PvP/Arena ) und und und....
Die Gründe sind vielfältig und nicht immer so realitätsfremd wie es wünschenswert wäre, aber ich sehe trotzdem keine Gefahr darin zum Amokläufer zu werden nur weil ich WoW spiele ( und Horrorfilme mag, eher zurückgezogen lebe und ab und an Onkelz höre ).


----------



## Xelyna (12. März 2009)

Chiary schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern zufällig die ersten Minuten von Spiegel.tv mitbekommen und ich war froh darüber zu sehen das sich RTL dieses eine Mal mit ihrer Sensationsgeilheit auf den Arsch getzt hat.
> 
> Im Trailer wird noch groß der "Freund/Kumpel" angekündigt welcher (exclusive) Einblicke ins Leben des Amokläufers verschaffen soll.
> "Zurückgezogen war er und spielte lieber Computerspiele, wenn man ihn fragte ob er mit Party macht sagte er nein und das er lieber allein sei."
> ...



Mh das hab ich heute morgen auch im Radio gehört - dass er CS gespielt haben soll.

Allerdings hab ich ein paar Minuten später auch noch einen 13jährigen Anrufer gehört, der seinen Kommentar zum Amoklauf abgegeben hat.
Er meinte, er hätte in der Klasse einen Schüler, der so dermaßen gehänselt und gemoppt wird, dass er wohl wenn er zu Hause ist so gut wie nur am weinen wär.. von PC Spielen war hier mal nicht die Rede. 
Er meinte auch, dass er jemanden der so dermaßen seelisch und psychisch fertig gemacht wird verstehen kann wenn er ausflippt. Und ganz ehrlich, das kann ich auch. Vielleicht sollten die Medien sich mal lieber auf sowas konzentrieren (; Ich glaub nämlich kaum, dass jeder der in der Schule gemoppt und fertig gemacht wird automatisch CS oder andre Egoshooter spielt.
Oder habe ich den neuerdings angebrachten Aufkleber "Wirst du gemoppt und psychisch fertig gemacht? Dann ist DAS hier das Richtige für dich"-Aufkleber auf der Spielepackung übersehn?


----------



## dergrossegonzo (12. März 2009)

Ramhunter schrieb:


> Dann müsste mann Tom & Jerry ja auch verbieten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du wirst lachen, war es mal. Und Schweinchen Dick. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_(war damals meine Lieblingssendung)_

Wollte ich noch fix erwähnen.


----------



## Dontros (12. März 2009)

ich hab nur bitbekommen das er das alles wegen dem vielen mobbing gemacht hat.....

meiner meinung nach liegt es einfach an der erziehung denn welcher wohlerzogene mensch kommt auf die idee ne waffe zu nehmen und leute zu erschießen 

es kann natürlich auch daran liegen das die lehrer bei diesem mobbing nicht eingeschritten sind 

am ende läuft es aber immer darauf hinaus das natürlich alle killerspiele schuld sind aber was solls es gibt immer solche idioten die im mittelpunkt stehen wollen und das auf eine sehr krausame art




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  im gedenken an die opfer


----------



## Jinjala (12. März 2009)

Also harmlose Wildschweine oder bösartige Untote nieder zumetzeln ist irgendwie schon brutal und gewalttätig... nicht brutal wäre es die scheine zu streicheln etc ... ob es jetzt eine wirklich furchtbare art der gewalt ist, die man auf jden fall verbieten muss, da sie die spieler in monster verwandelt ist etwas ganz anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (12. März 2009)

Chiary schrieb:


> Ich habe so meine Bedenken was die Berichterstattung zu den Geschehnissen angeht und verlasse mich auf die wirklichen Nachrichtensendungen mit Fakten, ohne Sensationsgeilheiten.



"Das sind halt unsere Medien... 

"Laut gegoogelten Berichten hat das SEK in diesem Zusammenhang auch ein Nutella-Glas sichergestellt. Auf diversen Fotos wurde der Täter beim Frühstück dieses Produkts abgelichtet. Experten der Bundesregierung, welche nebenberuflich als Politiker im Deutschen Bundestag sitzen, zeichnen bereits das Bild eines Nutella-Süchtigen CS-Kiddy ohne soziale Bindung. Auslöser für den Amok-Lauf war wohl eine verlorene Runde in dem Killerspiel Counterstrike. Dem Terroristen Tim K.* (*Spielername) war es offensichtlich nicht gelungen die Geisel hinterrücks abzuschiessen."

Der Journalismus von Heute ist die Gossenliteratur von morgen. Mein Beileid gehört den Angehörigen, welche eine solch unseriöse Berichterstattung nicht verdient haben. Gestern wurde sogar bei Taff ein Bild von Tim K.* veröffentlicht, welche eine ganz andere Person abbildete. Ein Versehen... der andere Junge war kurzzeitig zu einem Amok-Läufer und Mörder geworden. Aber so ist das eben... 

"Spring auf, Spring auf... auf den Zug der Opportunisten! 
Und leg dich zu den im Zug eingebetteten Journalisten!
Und wir schreiben alle von einander ab, 
denn die Zeit die drängt und das Geld ist knapp.
Und es ist auch schon oft passiert,
da haben alle abgeschrieben und keiner hat recherchiert!"

"Laut gegoogelten Berichten demonstrieren in der Venezolanischen Hauptstadt Buenos Aires augenblicklich 200 Millionen Menschen, weil der erneut zum Diktator gewählte Saddam Hussein das Fernsehen komplett verboten hat, ohne die Lohnnebenkosten zu senken..." 

Ich lass es lieber, sonst hab ich morgen noch eine Anfrage zum Chefredakteur der Blöd im Postkasten... "


----------



## rocktboyy (12. März 2009)

Okay wir sind 11.5 Millionen WoW spieler komm wir machen jetzt amok auf Grönland und gründen ein neues Northend

dieser Thread ist genau so sinnvoll wie ein Zweirad mit 3 räder


----------



## Thevike (12. März 2009)

rocktboyy schrieb:


> Okay wir sind 11.5 Millionen WoW spieler komm wir machen jetzt amok auf Grönland und gründen ein neues Northend


Hmm das ist dann kein Amok sondern ein kollektiver Selbstmord. Aber die Idee alle Gamer mal zu versammeln um gegen den Scheiß, er ihnen in die Schuhe geschoben wird zu protestieren wäre in der Tat mittlerweile überfällig.
Genau genommen haben wir doch laut dem Völkerrecht der EU ein Anrecht auf eine eigene Nation oder? Wir müssen nur alle den lieben Arthas anbeten. Dann schreiben wir noch lustige Bücher, wo drin steht, das uns zum Beispiel... hmmm.... Palästina Grönland gehört und schon gibt es ein Northrend auf der Welt!


----------



## Blindfreak (12. März 2009)

Dontros schrieb:


> ...meiner meinung nach liegt es einfach an der erziehung denn welcher wohlerzogene mensch kommt auf die idee ne waffe zu nehmen und leute zu erschießen...



Ab wann gilt man den als wohlerzogen? Sobald man sich am Tisch benhmen kann? Sobald man weiß wie man sich älteren Menschen gegenüber zu benehmen hat? Ist man dann deshalb mit Sicherheit kein Amokläufer oder ähnliches?

Mal was anderes was auch diese Thema betrifft... 
Als ich heute meinem Dad was zu trinken gebracht habe als er Fern geschaut hat (ja so wohl erzogen bin ich!), meinte er so zu mir: Da... wieder ein Amokläufer (keine Ahnung wo wer wie was)... ich schau kurz zum Fernsehn hin... es wird grade eine Szene aus CS gezeigt... und in einem kurzen Nebensatz wurde erwähnt das dieser Junge wohl auch gelernt hat wie man mit Waffen umgeht... Ich hab es mir dann nicht weiter angeschaut, weil es wie immer das gleiche ist: (Baller-)Computerspiel= Amokläufer. Wie aber schon einige meinten... diese Leute die einen Amoklauf machen hatten aber immer irgendwie vorher schon etwas mit Waffen zutun... aber das ist den meisten ja scheinbar egal, in den Medien.

Gruß


----------



## ralonsi (12. März 2009)

Spellman schrieb:


> 60% aller potenziellen Amokläufer spielen "Killerspiele"...
> 100% essen Brot!!! Verbietet Brot!!!
> 
> Wieviele Millionen schauen im Fernseh zu, wie sich 2 Leute über max. 12 Runden gegenseitig in die Fresse schlagen?! Aber das is dann natürlich wieder Sport! ^^
> ...




mehr braucht man zu diesem Thema nicht zu sagen


----------



## Talagath (12. März 2009)

Hi=) ich bin mir jetzt zwar nicht sicher ob es schon gepostet wurde, aber hiermit möchte ich euch mal auf ein meiner Meinung nach sehr gelungenes Video hinweisen 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8UyWK-j5eE


----------



## Aral (12. März 2009)

So toll ich viele der Aussagen hier finde, wir werden nichts, GAR NICHTS - damit ändern: die Medien werden unser Hobby als sog. "Aufreißer" verwenden (man vergesse bitte nicht: ob Nachrichtensender oder (Tages)Zeitung -sind alles in erster Linie kaufmännische Unternehmen, und keine "e.V."!)
Weiterhin werden sich einige Politiker dieses unendlich tragische Geschehen für die anstehenden Bundestagwahlen aufarbeiten lassen (CSU ich hör Dir trappsen), und nur sehr wenige - einflußlose - Politiker aus den Reihen der FDP, evtl. der Grünen, werden das wahre Problem ansprechen: NICHT Computerspiele, NICHT Gewaltfilme, sondern das nicht beachten von Signalen, die solche Kinder aussenden! sind das Problem.

Wie kann es sein, daß ein Vater 15 (+/- 1) im Hause hat, 99% davon sicher und ordnungsgemäß verwahrt, aber eine sich im Schlafzimmer befindet (anscheinend mit ausreichender Munition??? Oder hatte der Bub doch einen Schlüssel zu den beiden Waffenschränken???)???
Ohne Frage ist das Leben seiner Eltern "vorbei", denn diese Leute werden ihres Lebens nicht mehr froh; auch der Junge der wohl in dem Chat dabei war, in dem der Täter seine Tat "vorangekündigt" hat, wird sich evtl. sehr, sehr lange Zeit riesige Vorwürfe machen. Und die Angehörigen der Opfer? Ich glaube nicht, daß man deren Leid auch nur im Ansatz beschreiben kann.

B2T: wir werden das Opferlamm sein, gewöhnt euch daran!
Ich habe drei Kinder im "Orgelpfeifenalter": 5, 11 und 17, spiele selbst seit fast 25 Jahren Video/Computerspiele, und vorzusweise "Gewaltspiel. Ich habe noch nie, und werde niemals, einem anderen Menschen Gewalt antun (ausser mein Leben oder das meiner Familie ist bedroht), und auch meine Kinder erziehe ich mit meiner Frau so, daß sie wissen: Gewalt ist keine Lösung!

In diesem Sinne, liebe Community: viele von uns, so groß unsere Klappen sonst auch sein mögen, gedenken sicherlich im Stillen der Opfer und ihrer Angehörigen. Wünschen wir ihnen, daß der Schmerz - der niemals schwinden wird - irgendwann zu etwas wird, womit sie lernen umzugehen. Und wünschen wir unseren "Oberen" aus der Politik, der Polizei und den Medien das Quentchen Feingefühl und Sensibilität um zu erkennen, daß (vor)schnelle Entscheidung und Vorverurteilungen nicht zielführend sind, und den nächsten Amoklauf nicht verhindern werden.

Christian


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (12. März 2009)

http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article3359...-Amoklaufs.html

der beste Artikel den ich bisher dazu gelesen habe.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (12. März 2009)

also...^^

ich könnt hier nen ganzen roman schreiben aber ich lass es mal lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich hab heute morgen auf ZDF nen interessanten Kriminalpsychologen gesehen

Dieser sagte, dass Deutschland den Zwang hat jmd Schuldigen zu finden und diesen dann als Sündenbock zu benutzen.
als die moderatorin fragt ob dies auf die "Killerspiele" (*argh* ich hasse dieses wort) zurückzuführen ist, sagte er dass zig andere Leute diese auch spielen würden und dass es keinen zusammenhang dazwischen geben würde. Man sollte vielmehr auf Anzeichen und/oder Aussprüche achten, die eine Person macht.

Ich stimme diesem Psychologen 100%tig zu und halte diese ganze diskussion um killerspiele einfach für lächerlich, zudem DE schon eine der schärfsten FSK's hat.


Aber ich denke das mit den killerspielen wird einfach benutzt, weil es für die aktuelle Gesellschaft ein buch mit sieben siegeln ist und somit leicht dafür benutzt werden kann.
Das liegt aber auch stark daran, dass die Gesellschaft von DE immer älter wird und einfach nur ein Bruchteil von den Spielen weiß. 
Ich erinnere hier an Rentner, die sich ja bekanntlich über alles und jeden aufregen ohne überhaupt zu wissen worum es geht.

ich denke viel ändern kann man daran sowieso nichts


----------



## Thevike (12. März 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> Aber ich denke das mit den killerspielen wird einfach benutzt, weil es für die aktuelle Gesellschaft ein buch mit sieben siegeln ist und somit leicht dafür benutzt werden kann.
> Das liegt aber auch stark daran, dass die Gesellschaft von DE immer älter wird und einfach nur ein Bruchteil von den Spielen weiß


(auch wenn ich diesen comment nur ungerne lese ->) /sign
Da kann ich mich quasi nur selbst zitieren ^^



> Das ganze läuft so ab:
> 1. Es liegt ein Problem an
> 2. Es gibt scheinbar keine Lösung
> 3. Es gibt ein Gebiet, auf dem sich die Breite Masse an Wählern nicht auskennt
> ...


Die Politiker handeln doch heute nicht mehr nach Vernunft. Es geht doch nurnoch darum die meisten Stimmen zu bekommen. Was jucken mich schon die paar Neuwähler, ich hab ja die Millionen älteren. Eine längere, tiefer gehende Erklärung, was es für Gründe gibt uns FORDERUNGEN(!) ans Volk, wie gehandelt werden muss, würde mehr Stimmen kosten als die paar Neuwähler.


----------



## Aral (12. März 2009)

Ein - leider - weiteres Beispiel für einseitige Berichterstattung eines Magazines, daß ich bisher als seriös und investigativ geschötzt habe:

http://www.focus.de/wissen/wissenschaft/ps...aid_379739.html

Es gibt ZIG wissenschaftliche THESEN zum Thema "Gewalt und Computerspiele" mit ZIG unterschiedlichen Schlüssen... WARUM immer nur die reisserischen?
Respekt in diesem Falle an den Autoren des Welt.de Artikels, der etwas weiter oben verlinkt wurde


----------



## Super PePe (12. März 2009)

investigativer journalismus gibt es nicht mehr 
schon lange nicht mehr
eigentlich seit watergatenicht mehr


----------



## Scrätcher (12. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Sach mal, hast Du mich echt nicht verstanden? Nun gut, dann haarklein und zum Mitschreiben: Waffen zu verbieten ist sinnfrei - wer eine will, hat immer eine, ob verboten oder nicht. Weißt Du, der ist nämlich ein Verbrecher, und Verbrecher sind schon rein von der Definition her Menschen, die sich nicht an Verbote halten.
> 
> Ich hoffe, das war jetzt simpel genug. Aber eigentlich mußt Du Dir nur Eines merken: Die Welt ist nicht so einfach, wie Du sie gerne hättest.



Teilweise /sign

Ich verstehe was du Aussagen willst, aber bin nicht ganz deiner Meinung.

Was ich hinter deinem Text vermute: 
Warum laufen soviel Polizisten mit Waffen herum? Warum passiert da nicht soviel? Hat nicht jeder zuhause eine Kettensäge oder mindestens ein Küchenesser? Wird nicht sogar im Kampfsport gesagt, dass fast alles als Waffe eingesetzt werden kann? Selbst ein Kugelschreiber im Auge kann man nicht gerade als "nicht erwähnenswert" einstufen!
Es ist der Mensch der die Waffe erst zu dem macht was es ist! Ein tödliches Werkzeug um einem anderen Individuum mit Absicht zu Schaden! Nur wenn man den Menschen den verständnisvollen Umgang mit ihren Mitmenschen erklärt, werden sie aus Gebrauchsgegenständen keine Waffen machen.

Soweit 100 % /sign

Aber was ich zu bedenken gebe: 
Man kann nicht immer und überall sein, manche Menschen handeln aus Affekt, Gier, Sucht, Trieb oder gar aus einer psychischen Störung hinaus, all diese Dinge können nicht mit Verständnis einfach so gelöst werden und da macht es dann sehrwohl einen Unterschied ob er sich ne Pumpgun kauft und durch eine mit Menschenbevölkerte Straße läuft oder mit einem Samuraischwert dort rumhampelt.

Nein man kann letztere Menschen nicht von vorneherein aufhalten, aber man kann den Schaden in Grenzen halten!



Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wie ich solche Pauschalaussagen liebe...
> 
> Bei welcher Bundeswehr warst du bitte? Und wann?
> 
> ...



1999 - 2003. Ein hoch auf die neue Dienstgradstruktur und die Umstellung der Bundeswehr! Anscheinend wurde sie mit Einführung der Frauen in allen Truppengattungen entgültig entmillitarisiert!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (12. März 2009)

wenn der vater die knarre zuhause unterm kopfkissen liegen hatm um einbrecher aufzuhalten, dann bringt das schärfste waffengesetz nichts


----------



## Wuthering (12. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Also, ich nicht. Als überzeugte Christin kann ich Dir versichern, das ich zwar auch gelegentlich frustriert bin, aber nicht mal Leuten eine knalle, obwohl ich es könnte. Kann Deiner Theorie da nicht folgen...



Was bitte hat Religiösität damit zu tun? Wenn man es genau nehmen würde, dann müsste man alle Anhänger diverser Religionen als potenzielle Killer betrachten...allein schon wegen der Vergangenheit...Kreuzzüge, heiliger Krieg etc. ... ich bin, wie sicher viele andere, überzeugter Atheist. Macht mich das nun zu nem potenziellen Amokläufer? Ganz sicher nicht!! 
Man kann und darf solche Dinge nicht pauschalisieren!

Jeder Mensch muss im Laufe des Lebens mit Rückschlägen klar kommen, muss Niederlagen einstecken...Die Fähigkeit das zu können macht uns stark und zu nem anständigen Menschen.
Da aber manche Menschen die Fähigkeit dazu nicht besitzen...sei es aus mangelnder Erziehung oder sonst was (ich möchte an der Stelle keine Mutmaßungen anstellen)...können sie potenziell gefährlich für andere werden. Die Möglichkeit eine scharfe Waffe frei zur Verfügung zu haben verstärkt das Problem.

Spiele, Filme, Medien etc. das sind mittlerweile alles Dinge, die unser gesellschaftliches Leben bestimmen. Doch können sie solche Aktionen nicht auslösen. Das Problem in gesellschaftlichen Diskrepanzen zu suchen kann in diesem Fall auch nicht die Lösung sein, denn wie schon erwähnt wurde hatte er einen Schulabschluss, befand sich in einer Ausbildung. Vor welchen gesellschaftlichen Problemen, denen sich jeder erwachsene Mensch stellen muss (jedoch er noch nicht!), wollte er davon laufen? Sein familiäres Umfeld war gut situiert. Also woran kann es liegen, dass ein jugendlicher in solch einen Wahn verfällt?

Schwer zu beurteilen. ich lass es lieber! Ich habe eigene Probleme des täglichen Überlebenskampfes!!!

Fakt ist für mich nur eines: Unvorstellbarer Wahnsinn! Mein tiefstes Mitgefühl für die Angehörigen der unschuldigen Opfer! Kein Mitleid mit dem Täter ob seines angeblich soo schweren Lebens!!!

MfG


----------



## vathrass (12. März 2009)

das alles ist doch schwachsinn...ich würde verstehen wenn ein als tauren verkleideter todesritter mit einer selbstgemachten runenwaffe, blau leuchtenen augen und einen als ghul verkleideten freund die schule stürmen würde dass dann wow verdächtigt wird aber sonst...


----------



## plopp123 (12. März 2009)

NeoShinji schrieb:


> Lese ich doch heute früh im Tagblatt: "...und es befinden sich immer noch *gewaltbeherrschte* Computerspiele wie Empire: Total War und World of Warcraft an der Spitze der Verkaufscharts...".



Ha! Ich hab den Fehler gefunden! Es müsste "gewaltverherrlichend" und nicht "gewaltbeherrschend" heißen!
/ironie off
/hans off

Das war doch vorherzusehen, dass sowas wieder kommt. MAn sucht nach Gründen und dann kommen Spiele mit Gewalt doch gerade recht. Ich kenne Leute die spielen Counterstrike und sind trotzdem nett.
Ich kenne Familienväter die "gewaltbeherrschende" Spiele spielen. Und? sie sind alle nett, lustig und haben auch noch soziale Kontakte.
Was lernen wir daraus?
Nur weil man Ballerspiele spielt und Horrorfimle schaut ist man noch lang kein AMokläufer.
Es kommt auch auf das soziale Umfeld an.
Man weiß von dem Amokläufer dass er nicht viel Freunde hatte; möglicherweise wurde er auch noch gemobbt.
Nur wenn solche Bedingungen zutreffen, finde ich solche Medien bedenklich. Außerdem tragen die Eltern mit Verantwortung für den Umgang mit Medien ihres Sohnes.

Zudem:
In World of Warcraft kommt zwar Gewalt vor ABER
1. Ich sehe beim spielen weder Leute in Blutlachen liegen oder Köpfe umherfliegen.
2 Es ist ein Fantasy-Rollenspiel. Bei Fantasy-RPGs tötet man eben "böse" Monster.
Das ist ein Teil des Spielinhalts. 

Sonst hätte Blizzard auch eine Fantasy-Golfsimulation entwickeln können.
"World of Golfcraft".
Viel verdient hätten sie damit nicht.

Meine Meinung.
MfG Plopp


----------



## fatbronski (12. März 2009)

Jack the Ripper hat in WoW bestimmt einen Schurken gespielt, sry....aber ich kann es nicht mehr hören das RLkiller immer Zocker sind.


----------



## Cold Play (12. März 2009)

wenn das so währe müsste man mario auch an den pranger stellen denn wie wir alle wissen bringt er seine gegner meistens mit geziehlten sprüngen auf den kopf zu fall. da gegen ist das bisschen piecksen mit dem schwert gar nix

mfg

Cold Play


----------



## Camô (12. März 2009)

Ohne taktlos klingen zu wollen, aber das ist der 6. Amoklauf in 10 Jahren in Deutschland. Dachtet ihr, Sündenbock würde diesmal soziale Isolation, Mobbing oder leicht zugängliche Waffen sein?
Wozu sich als Journalist die Mühe machen, eine neue Schlagzeile zu verfassen, statt bequem und schnell im Archiv zu wühlen und seine vorgefertigten Hasstiraden gegenüber den Videospielen erneut zu veröffentlichen? Die kommen bei Politikern und erzkonservativen Stümpern sowieso am Besten an.

Von daher ist es wie all die Jahre zuvor sinnlos eine Diskussion UNTER Forenusern zu führen, denn wir sind eh der gleichen Meinung und wissen, dass das Extremfälle sind.


----------



## Frostbitten (12. März 2009)

wir reden hier aber nicht von der bild zeitung oder?


----------



## PuddingKing (12. März 2009)

Wen ihr meine meinung wissen wollt dan hier:Jedes SPiel kan einen verrückt machen World of warcraft usw. ja aber es komnt meist auf das sozjale umfält an.Als Beispiel jemand spielt Pacman verkleidet man sich dan als Pacman und frist alles auf ich glaube nicht.Das Herz es schlägt nach eigenem willen man benutz ihn um seinen weg zu finden man wird  gehindert man wird zb.geschlagen blockt man nur ider sclägt man auch zurück man endscheidet selbst wer man ist was man macht und wie der weg sich ändert


----------



## Chesdre (12. März 2009)

Mir persönlich verschliesst sich tatsächlich der Sinn weshalb Sportschützen scharfe Waffen Zuhause haben müssen ... es würde reichen wenn Sie diese für ein Tunier oder zum Training benutzen dürfen und solange müssen Sie eben in der Waffenkammer im Vereinsheim bleiben ... ich weiss da kommen da so Sprüche wie ich lass doch nicht meine Wumme für 6K im Vereinsheim oder ich fahr doch nicht vor jedem Tunier ins Vereinsheim ... aber ehrlich gesagt sind mir solche Sprüche wurscht ... sowas lässt sich regeln! Und kommt mir nicht mit den Jägern ... davon gibt es a) sehr viel weniger und b) waren bei solchen Vorfällen eben meist Sportschützen im Spiel keine Jäger ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich finde es echt heftig was da Abging ... meine kleine Cousine hat nächste Woche Konfirmation ... eine Freundin von Ihr wird nicht kommen weil sie in Winnenden erschossen wurde ...


----------



## Japuzzo (12. März 2009)

ähhh sorry ich versteh schon mal nicht das wort "Killerspiele" was tötet man da?
WASSSSSSSS????????????

und überlegt euch mal den sinn Junge "blablabla" läuft amok und hat es bei css trainiert!!!

sry aber was hat diese besagte person trainiert? warum immer css (das ist eines der unrealistischten games die es gibt sorry warum net mal operation flashpiont?)
 dann das nächste: kann man bei css über kimme und korn zielen ???? nein

ich denke eher das der junge immer fertig gemacht wurde wegen seines aussehen oder so, je nach dem!!! da spielen nur soziale kontakte ne rollen und nicht diese killerspiele
und dann die sache mit dem starken interesse an waffen, is das nicht logisch wenn der vater 20-30 echt waffen zuhause hat das der junge sich dafür interessiert?
oder?

naja ich könnt jetzt so weiter schreiben... mein herzliches beileid an die famielen der ermordeten und an die eltern die ihren sohn nicht kannten



MFG Japuzzo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aral (12. März 2009)

*...und an die eltern die ihren sohn nicht kannten....*

DAS ist eine der Kernaussagen; aber leider wird das keiner der Entscheider und Oberen hören (wollen)


----------



## Thí (12. März 2009)

Ich bin 26 und zocke Computerspiele seitdem ich in der Grundschule bin; angefangen mit Game Boy. Darauf hab ich damals Kung Fu Master gezockt, über NES mit z.B. Ninja Turtles. Auf SNES und SEGA dann Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat etc. Auf PS & PS II meinen ersten Ego-Shooter: Medal of Honor, später auf PC: CS, Medal of Honor (mehrere Teile), Battlefield so gut wie alle Teile, Call of Duty alle Teile und heute noch COD4 und diverse lizenzierte Games auf Konsolen und PC.
Ich denk mal ich bin aus der Sicht eines solchen Menschen (Politiker, Polizist, Pädagoge etc.) ein potenzieller Amok-Kanditat. Dazu kommt noch, das ich in meiner Jugend neben Fußball noch im Schützenverein war mehrfach mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt getreten bin und mit 22, dreiundzwanzig Monate bei der Bundeswehrwar, bei der ich als guter Schütze hervorging.

Hm irgendwie hab ich Angst vor mir selbst °~°


----------



## Alrilin (12. März 2009)

Ich habe langsam den Verdachtdas wenn die Täter nicht zocken würden würdet ihr nicht merken dass irgendwas passiert ist, kann das sein?
Natürlich ist WoW gewaltbasierend!!
Oder streichelst du die Wölfe in Elwynn?
Die Frage ist nicht ob es gewaltbasierend ist, denn das ist es, sonder ob diese Gewaltdarstellung schädlich für die Psyche anderer ist.


----------



## Focht (12. März 2009)

also man sollte eher dafür sorgen das nicht jeder an irgendetwas drankommt, games sind ja schon durch den jugendschutz nicht sooooo schnell zu bekommen (jeder kommt da dran wo er ran will), aber man sollte doch eher dafür sorgen das die kids nicht an drogen kommen und auch nicht an waffen, dann wird es weitaus weniger amokläufe geben, meiner ansicht nach.

und wieso wird von dieser tageszeitung empire:tw bitte als gewaltbeherschtes spiel bezeichnet?
da kann man ja gleich schach oder go als gewaltspiel darstellen, die beide ebenso wie die tw games strategiespiele sind.


----------



## Thevike (12. März 2009)

Focht schrieb:


> und wieso wird von dieser tageszeitung empire:tw bitte als gewaltbeherschtes spiel bezeichnet?
> da kann man ja gleich schach oder go als gewaltspiel darstellen, die beide ebenso wie die tw games strategiespiele sind.


Unterschätze nie die Macht einer unwissenden Masse in Kombination mit gut klingenden Namen.

Total War... wo Hatten wir das letzte mal "Totalen Krieg"? Ahh bestimmt ein pöses WW2-Killerspiel!

Es geht schon lange nicht mehr um Wahrheiten. Und dafür gibt es einige Beweise:
Killerspiele in den öffentlich-rechtlichen Fernsehanstalten


----------



## SuSa und AsTi (12. März 2009)

WoW? Gewaltbeherschend? Was ham die jetzt wieder für ne Idiotische nummer aus ihren Händen gezogen -.- OK wir töten en paar Defias, en Paar untote und en Paar Tiere aber Gewaltbeherscht? I d i o t i s c h -.- Wir Reißen doch eher in Kalimdor, den östlichen KÖnigreich, der Scherbenwelt und Northend um,  Trinken Abführmittel (XD) oder werden vom Lichkönig verprügelt *G* Aber gewaltbehrrscht? Nein XD 

MfG


----------



## Struppistrap (12. März 2009)

Devise: Nicht drüber aufregen. Die Mediengeilheit wird durch solche traurigen Vorkommnisse besonders deutlich. Objektive Berichterstattung is egal, wenn die Verkaufszahlen hoch sein können. Frag mal beim Springer Verlag nach. Schuld sind ja wie immer die spiele und Songtexte. Die Schule kann nicht versagt haben, die Pädagogen haben nichts falsch gemacht, nein nein.

Seine Meinung behält man in solchen Fällen vielleicht lieber für sich, das ist wohl sicherer.


----------



## Struppistrap (12. März 2009)

sry für den doppelpost, bitte löschen.


----------



## Flixl (12. März 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Drazmodaan (12. März 2009)

Malorus schrieb:


> und ich frag mich gerade ob du dir mehr als die überschrift durchgelesen hast.
> wenn du das nämlich gemacht hättest, würdest du wissen , dass die kritik gegen die zeitung oder vielleicht auch generell gegen die politiker und die gesellschaft , aber nicht gegen wow gerichtet war.
> also nächstes nak benutzt du das komische ding zwischen deinen ohre, ist ab und zu ganz hilfreich.




Ich würde die BEIDEN komischen Dinger benutzen, mit der Nase allein lässt sich in dem zusammenhang doch wenig anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich bin mal gespannt in welche Richtung die ganze Diskussion in der öffentlichkeit gehen wird - ob es wieder zu neuen Kurzschlussgesetzen kommt, oder ob sie das Problem da anpacken wo es meiner Meinung nach sinnvoll wäre  - das Waffenrecht. Wie kann es sein das eine Person 18 Waffen zuhause verwaren darf. DAS ist ein Witz finde ich!


----------



## Eatmymoo (12. März 2009)

Jetzt muss ich hier auch mal was erzählen also:

In meiner Klasse haben wir einen Jungen,der sehr gerne Counterstrike spielt.Einmal hatte er Schuhe an die aussahen als wären sie aus Holz.Dann wurden natürlich sofort die ersten Witze über ihn gemacht was ja erstmal nicht schlimm ist.Aber so nach und nach wurden immer mehr Witze über ihn gemacht und man konnte es fast mobbing nennen.Irgentwann wurden selbst Aufgaben von den Lehrern dazu genutzt in zu ärgern.Irgentwann hat ein anderer Junge aus meiner Klasse ein Holzschuh Video zusammengeschnitten und zeigt es mit dem Handy jedem in der Schule herum und schickte es an immer mehr Leute weiter bis aus fast allen Parallelklassen alle über ihn lachten.Dann rastet er aus und wollte den Videomacher schlagen aber wir stellten uns zwischen sie und konnten somit ein Blutfließen erstmal verhindern.Als er sah, dass er keine Chance hat ihn zu schlagen setzte er sich an einen Baum und fing an zu heulen.Seitdem lassen wir ihn in ruhe und verstehen uns sogar richtig gut mit ihm!Aber stellt euch bitte mal vor,dass wir ihn immer weiter gemobbt hätten bis er vollkommen verzweifelt gewesen wäre und Armok gelaufen wär!Was wär Schuld gewesen?Wir(Gesellschaft) oder Counterstrike?

Für mich ist eindeutig klar,dass wir dran Schuld gewesen wären und genau DAS muss der Staat erkennen!!Nämlich das keine "Killerspiele" an Armorkläufen Schuld sind sonder wir die Mobber/die Gesellschaft


Das ist meine Meinung dazu!!


----------



## Japuzzo (12. März 2009)

Eatmymoo schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich hier auch mal was erzählen also:
> 
> In meiner Klasse haben wir einen Jungen,der sehr gerne Counterstrike spielt.Einmal hatte er Schuhe an die aussahen als wären sie aus Holz.Dann wurden natürlich sofort die ersten Witze über ihn gemacht was ja erstmal nicht schlimm ist.Aber so nach und nach wurden immer mehr Witze über ihn gemacht und man konnte es fast mobbing nennen.Irgentwann wurden selbst Aufgaben von den Lehrern dazu genutzt in zu ärgern.Irgentwann hat ein anderer Junge aus meiner Klasse ein Holzschuh Video zusammengeschnitten und zeigt es mit dem Handy jedem in der Schule herum und schickte es an immer mehr Leute weiter bis aus fast allen Parallelklassen alle über ihn lachten.Dann rastet er aus und wollte den Videomacher schlagen aber wir stellten uns zwischen sie und konnten somit ein Blutfließen erstmal verhindern.Als er sah, dass er keine Chance hat ihn zu schlagen setzte er sich an einen Baum und fing an zu heulen.Seitdem lassen wir ihn in ruhe und verstehen uns sogar richtig gut mit ihm!Aber stellt euch bitte mal vor,dass wir ihn immer weiter gemobbt hätten bis er vollkommen verzweifelt gewesen wäre und Armok gelaufen wär!Was wär Schuld gewesen?Wir(Gesellschaft) oder Counterstrike?
> 
> ...




Genau das bringt es voll und ganz auf den punkt.
Der staat ist dafür verantwortlich zu machen und nicht die Spiele oder Spielentwickler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (12. März 2009)

Hab auch schon ewige Diskussionen hinter mir, nachdem dieser Amoklauf wieder nur aufgrund eines Killerspiels passiert ist. Wiedermal ist CS das Opfer.

Nur weil jeder Jugendliche CS zu Hause stehen hat, ist es noch lang kein Grund nur weil 1er davon Amok gelaufen ist...


----------



## Waldschurke (12. März 2009)

WoW ist ein gewaltverherllichendes Spiel das so Menschen in seinen Bann zieht und dazu bringt alle nichtsuchtis Umzubringen...(Blizzards hypnosespiel xD)
Wenn ich in den Krieg gehe und jemand umlege bin ich kein Mörder ganz unabhängig davon ob ich jemals schlecht umgegangen bin mit anderen Leuten...Es  wird einem ne Waffe in die Hand gedrückt und somit wird zur Mordtat verlockt aber keiner der Krigesspiele spielt würde auf die Idee kommen dem Komendanten einen Headshot zu verpassen mann weiss wie mann sich verhält wenn mann sich so ins Game versetzt (ausser mann spielt GTA xD)
Egal es geht darum das normale Leute sowas vertragen leute die dauerhaft gemobbt werden (wie Tim oder wie der heisst) geschlagen sachen geklaut  und keine Aufmerksamkeit bekommen weder von Eltern noch Lehrern (Drohungsviedeo oder Brief hat er soviel ich weiss einigen Kollegen gezeigt die ihn dann nur auslachten) Sowas erweckt in einem Menschen grossen Hass vorallem wenn er ihn nicht rauslassen kann an jemand(Boxen oder andere Sportart oder den anderen Fertigmachen wenn mann beleidigt wird) Mann kann sich nicht wehren weil 5-10 schüler einem Fertigmachen oder auslachen und sachen klauen...
Dann irgendwann bricht der Staudamm All die Wut kommt auf einmal raus (unter umständen auf eine Person oder mehrere) Vlt wollte er sich schon früher mal wehren wurde aber dann nicht respektiert und dann platzt die Zeitbombe 15 Menschen tod (weiss net ob mehr oder weniger)

Was würdet ihr machen??? Keine ansprechsperson alle lachen einen aus schlagen und klauen einem alles die freunde die mann glaubt mann habe sie veraten die Grössten geheimnisse die mann anderen anvertraut mann ist ei der ganzen Schule gedemütigt. Die Eltern kümmern sich nicht um einem und behandelt.

Na gut ich geb ja zu ich würd auch nimand umbringen aber trozdem unter solchen bedingungen will niemand leben...


----------



## BlinckyBill (12. März 2009)

So, ich persönlich find das die Computerspiele mal rein garnix mit solchen Amok läufern zu tun haben.

Ich denke eher das dieses ganzen Medienspektakel, welches nach einem Vorfall anfällt, daran Schuld hat. Es gibt schließlich immer Irgendwelche Leute die dies total geil finden und es einfach Nachahmen wollen und nicht wissen was das nach sich zieht. Es kann mir keiner erzählen das 12 Jahre alte Jugendliche sich Gedanken darüber machen was mit ihnen passiert wenn sie jemanden umbringen. So ziemlich jeder baut mal "Scheiße" kriegt dafür Hausarrest und gut ist. Doch das sie dadurch selber sterben können ist ihnen nicht klar. Ich finde man sollte Jugendliche mal früher aufklären bzw sich mal mit ihren Gedanken und Gefühlen befassen. 

Die Maßnahmen die sie jetzt ergreifen sind meiner Meinung nach wieder einmal Sinnlos. Metalldetektoren? Wollt ihr wirklich Morgens erst mal ne Stunde früher "einchecken". Ich denke nicht. Notfalltelefone? Wofür gibts Handys? Außerdem man hat wenn einer mit einer Waffe   reinkommt sowieso keine Zeit zu telefonieren.
Stellt euch folgende Situation vor: 
Der Typ kommt rein, zielt, schießt und schon seid ihr tod. Da is nich wirklich zeit zum telefonieren oder sehe ich das Falsch?

So "Ich habe fertig".

PS:
Rechtschreibfehler sind Special Effects meiner Tastatur!

,.-!? ... ;: ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ <== Hier könnt ihr die oben fehlenden Satzzeichen und Großbuchstaben entnehmen!!!


----------



## EisblockError (12. März 2009)

NeoShinji schrieb:


> ... wenn es nach einer (noch vor kurzem seriösen) deutschen Tageszeitung geht.
> Lese ich doch heute früh im Tagblatt: "...und es befinden sich immer noch *gewaltbeherrschte* Computerspiele wie Empire: Total War und World of Warcraft an der Spitze der Verkaufscharts...".
> Und wir alle können uns doch denken, in welchem Zusammenhang dieser Satz genannt wurde... -.-





Quelle?


----------



## Shizo. (12. März 2009)

Immer wieder das gleiche Thema
Nur weil man manche Computerspiele spielt läuft man nicht gleich Amok
Es muss schon einen psychischen Hintergrund geben


----------



## Greshnak (12. März 2009)

Oh ja ich töte Rehe und kürschnere sie. Oh da läuft Nachbars Katze die töte ich auch gleich mal und kürschner sie. Dann koche ich ihr Fleisch.

Was isn das für ein Blödsinn?????
In einem Fanatasyspiel kommt Gewalt vor das wundert mich echt....


----------



## seppix@seppix (12. März 2009)

Jaa WoW hat mich viel aggresiver gemacht die ganzen Kanickel die ich umgebracht habe.
UIUIUI was fürn Müll kann ja net war sein wenn man alle Spiele verbietet wo man was umbringt kan man net mal Pacman spielen


----------



## Nimroth22 (12. März 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> ...
> Am besten katapultieren wir uns in die Steinzeit zurück und verbieten generell sämtliche Medien...
> 
> ...
> ...




Das passiert noch. Irgendwann drückt einer den roten Knopf und bäm ,im nächsten Krieg schmeißen wir uns wieder Steine an den Kopf statt Raketen .


----------



## EisblockError (12. März 2009)

Nimroth22 schrieb:


> Das passiert noch. Irgendwann drückt einer den roten Knopf und bäm ,im nächsten Krieg schmeißen wir uns wieder Steine an den Kopf statt Raketen .



Wer`s glaubt, die Medien lobby ist größer als die meisten denken....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (12. März 2009)

/push


----------



## Nimroth22 (12. März 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Wer`s glaubt, die Medien lobby ist größer als die meisten denken....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden . Erklärung bitte ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelthelas (12. März 2009)

JackLamon schrieb:


> Das Schlimme in Deutschland is ja; der wäre noch nach Jugendstrafrecht verurteilt worden, ein Psychologe hätte ihm noch minderschwere Schuld wegen verkorkster Kindheit attestiert und er wäre wegen guter Führung eh nach der Hälfte draußen gewesen. So ist doch die 68er Rechtssprechung in diesem Land veranlagt.



Ich würde sowas als Sonderfall sehn. Lebenslänglich. So Feige wehrlose Menschen die ihm nichts böses wollen einfach töten. Bewaffnet!!!
Das es solch perverse Dinge gibt ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## Xentres (13. März 2009)

Drazmodaan schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin mal gespannt in welche Richtung die ganze Diskussion in der öffentlichkeit gehen wird - ob es wieder zu neuen Kurzschlussgesetzen kommt, oder ob sie das Problem da anpacken wo es meiner Meinung nach sinnvoll wäre  - das Waffenrecht. Wie kann es sein das eine Person 18 Waffen zuhause verwaren darf. DAS ist ein Witz finde ich!



Eine Person darf rein theoretisch eine beliebige Anzahl an Waffen zuhause lagern, insofern er ein Bedürfnis (Waffen- oder Jagschein) und ausreichend viele sichere Verwahrungsmöglichkeiten hat. Meines Wissens nach gibt es keine obere Beschränkung.
*ABER:*
Es gibt bei der Anzahl eines Waffentyps Beschränkungen. So darf man als Jäger nur 2 Kurzwaffen (Pistolen,Revolver) besitzen. Sportschützen dürfen ihrerseits meistens nur Waffen für das Kaliber erwerben, mit welchem sie ihrem Sport nachgehen. Diesbezüglich kann sich ja jeder selber schlau machen.

Zudem scheint die Zahl der Waffen, die der Vater des Täters besessen hat offenbar zu variieren. Du meinst 18, ich hörte von 15.
Darunter 10 Langwaffen (Gewehre) und 5 Kurzwaffen (Pistolen/Revolver).
Für einen passionierten Sammler und Sportschützen ist das eine akzeptable Menge und stellt sicher kein übertriebenes Arsenal dar.

Außerdem sollte gesagt sein, dass man i.d.R. nur *eine Waffe* benutzen kann. Daher spielt die Anzahl der gelagerten Waffen wohl kaum eine Rolle.


----------



## Technocrat (13. März 2009)

Waldschurke schrieb:


> Wenn ich in den Krieg gehe und jemand umlege bin ich kein Mörder



Und ich wette, Du weißt nicht mal warum. Dabei ist es ganz einfach: um einen Mord begehen zu können, muß man ein niedriges Motiv haben (was das ist, ist genau festgelegt), also etwa Geldgier, Rache etc.. Hast Du kein niedriges Motiv, tötest aber trotzdem, gilt das als Totschlag und wird weit weniger hart bestraft.

Da nun aber Soldaten a) uf Befhel handeln und b) zum Schutze des Vaterlandes haben sie kein niedriges Motiv und sind also keine Mörder.


----------



## Altsahir (13. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Da nun aber Soldaten a) uf Befhel handeln und b) zum Schutze des Vaterlandes haben sie kein niedriges Motiv und sind also keine Mörder.



Uiuiui ... jetzt machst Du Dir das aber ein bisschen einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und weg...


----------



## Tragantar (13. März 2009)

ich denke kein computerspiel kann jemals so gewalttätig sein wie die realität; wie oft hör man von diesen selbstmordattentätern im irak oder als extremes beispeil 9/11.
solche bilder werden teilweise unzensiert(!!) durch die nachrichten gegeben udn die politiker haben nichts besseres zu tun als sich über ein bisschen pixelblut zu aufzuregen.
und zu meinen vorpostern, ich denke nich das man ein mörder ist, wenn man als einfacher soldat oder offizier im krieg feine ausschaltet, denn man hat auf befehl gehandelt und außerdem kämpft man zum schutz der gesellschaft, was meiner meinung nach eine der ehrenhaftesten taten überhaupt ist


----------



## Davatar (13. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und ich wette, Du weißt nicht mal warum. Dabei ist es ganz einfach: um einen Mord begehen zu können, muß man ein niedriges Motiv haben (was das ist, ist genau festgelegt), also etwa Geldgier, Rache etc.. Hast Du kein niedriges Motiv, tötest aber trotzdem, gilt das als Totschlag und wird weit weniger hart bestraft.
> 
> Da nun aber Soldaten a) uf Befhel handeln und b) zum Schutze des Vaterlandes haben sie kein niedriges Motiv und sind also keine Mörder.





			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die von Soldaten vorgenommenen Tötungen gegnerischer Soldaten werden vom Kriegsvölkerrecht nicht als Mord angesehen.


Das Kriegsvölkerrecht sieht die Soldaten nicht als Mörder an, das stimmt. Dennoch ist ein Mord das Auslöschen des Lebens eines anderen Menschens. Die Aussage "XY ist ein Mörder!" beinhaltet dass er jemanden getötet hat. Ich hab noch nie jemanden sagen gehört "XY ist ein Töter!". Warum auch? Mord impliziert in unserem Sprachgebrauch dass die Handlung aus niederen Motiven geschehen ist und ebenfalls in voller Absicht. Mir kann NIEMAND sagen, dass jemand der in den Krieg zieht und Leute tötet KEIN Mörder ist. Gut beim Schutze des Vaterlands liesse sich darüber streiten, dennoch macht es die Sache nicht besser jemand anderen umgebracht zu haben.

Und zuletzt "Ich kann nichts dafür, ich habe nur Befehle befolgt." ist mit Abstand die lächerlichste Ausrede die man bringen kann.


----------



## llviktorj (13. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und ich wette, Du weißt nicht mal warum. Dabei ist es ganz einfach: um einen Mord begehen zu können, muß man ein niedriges Motiv haben (was das ist, ist genau festgelegt), also etwa Geldgier, Rache etc.. Hast Du kein niedriges Motiv, tötest aber trotzdem, gilt das als Totschlag und wird weit weniger hart bestraft.
> 
> Da nun aber Soldaten a) uf Befhel handeln und b) zum Schutze des Vaterlandes haben sie kein niedriges Motiv und sind also keine Mörder.




also sind soldaten alle totschläger?


----------



## EricDraven1979 (13. März 2009)

Oh man das war so klar das so eine Meldung kommt!

Jedesmal wenn jemand ausrastet weil er sich nicht unter Kontrolle hat kommt irgendwann eine Nachricht das es ganz böse killerspiele gibt die allen das Gehirn absterben läßt.

Ich renn jetzt auch rum und verwandle alle in Schafe!

Sry für meinen vielleicht geschmacklosen Post..aber sowas nervt wirklich langsam!


----------



## kulunu (13. März 2009)

hier sollte mal jeder einen Blick drauf werfen der sich damit näher beschäftigen möchte 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=89546 

in dem Beitrag gehst um die Forderung von wow oder Algemein mmos ab 18 aber macht euch selbst ein Bild

mfg der kulu


----------



## DenniBoy16 (13. März 2009)

jaja immer diese klischees:

alle die WoW zocken sind suchtis (oder amokläufer) und die, die cs zocken laufen amok

und die restlichen sachen auf der welt sind NIE auslöser für sowas

lasst die pressefutzis doch reden was sie wollen, kommt eh nur müll bei raus


----------



## Technocrat (13. März 2009)

Altsahir schrieb:


> Uiuiui ... jetzt machst Du Dir das aber ein bisschen einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zugegeben. Aber ich hoffe, das juristische Prinzip das hier zur Anwendung kommt wurde verstanden.


----------



## Technocrat (13. März 2009)

llviktorj schrieb:


> also sind soldaten alle totschläger?



Im Prinzip schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber um diesem Vorwurf zu entkommen (und um nicht jeden Soldaten einknasten zu müssen, der einen Feind erschießt) definiert man den Krieg als Verteidigungsfall und die Kampfhandlungen der eigenen Soldaten somit als eine Form der Notwehr (aber nicht "als Notwehr", man beachte die Feinheiten) und schon ist man aus dem (juristischen) Schneider. Toll, nicht?


----------



## ReWahn (13. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und ich wette, Du weißt nicht mal warum. Dabei ist es ganz einfach: um einen Mord begehen zu können, muß man ein niedriges Motiv haben (was das ist, ist genau festgelegt), also etwa Geldgier, Rache etc.. Hast Du kein niedriges Motiv, tötest aber trotzdem, gilt das als Totschlag und wird weit weniger hart bestraft.
> 
> Da nun aber Soldaten a) uf Befhel handeln und b) zum Schutze des Vaterlandes haben sie kein niedriges Motiv und sind also keine Mörder.



Mord kann, wie du sagst, als Tötung aus niederen Beweggründen definiert sein.
Vom Totschlag abgegrenzt ist der Mord andererseits auch in seiner Durchührung. Heimtücke und Grausamkeit bei der Durchführung machen eine Tötung ebenalls zum Mord. 

Und richtig, Soldaten Handeln in keinem Fall Gesetzeswiedrig, wenn sie in einem Krieg Feinde töten. Wäre auch Schwachsinnig oder? Der Staat verlangt von ihnen, auf seine Feinde zu schiessen, um sie dafür zu bestrafen?

Tatsächlich gilt für Soldaten in einem gewissen Rahmen Straffreiheit.


----------



## Vadesh (13. März 2009)

Wenn man sich das mal so überlegt:

In Deutschland sterben, sagen wir mal, etwa 50 Menschen jährlich durch Amokläufe. Darum wollen die Politiker nun am liebsten "Killerspiele" verbieten.

In Deutschland sterben auch, laut Berichten, jährlich 140.000 bis 200.000 Menschen durch das Rauchen. das sind im Schnitt 170.000 Menschen pro Jahr. Also 3400 mal mehr als Todesfälle durch Amokläufe. 

Worum sollte sich unsere verkorkste Politik zuerst kümmern?

Durch Autounfälle sterben jährlich auch weit mehr als 50 Menschen. Wird das Auto fahren desshalb verboten? 

Meine Meinung: Die Medien sind einfach mal wieder ein Sündenbock, damit die Politiker erstmal ihre Ruhe haben und sich noch eine Zigarette mit einem durch Steuern "verdieten" Geldschein anzünden können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monsterwarri (13. März 2009)

Bitte verwendet nicht alle das Wort: "Amoklauf". Das war geplanter Massenmord - nicht mehr, nicht weninger. Unter dem Begriff Amoklauf sollte man etwas ganz anderes verstehen.

BTT: Spiele wie Counter Strike, Call of Duty etc. senken nunmal bei regelmäßigem Konsum die Hemmschwelle eines jeden - das ist auch bewiesen. Auf jeden hat das allerdings andere Auswirkungen. Das jedoch jeder normale Mensch ein Spiel von der Realität unterscheiden kann ist auch klar. Der Bursche war jedoch nicht "normal" und die ganzen Shooter und so die er gespielt hat waren nur kleine Tröpfchen die das Fass zum überlaufen brachten. Auslöser kann man das jedoch trozdem nicht nennen.

Und WoW unterscheidet sich zu spielen wie CS, GtA, CoD. DoD, HL, Doom und wie sie nicht alle heißen eindeutig. Die Politiker können das nicht so unterscheiden wie wir da sie beides nicht ausprobiert haben.

EDIT: Durch Autounfälle sterben jährlich 50 Menschen? Du weißt das durch Verkehrsunfälle TÄGLICH bis zu 20 Menschen ums Leben kommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (13. März 2009)

Dass gewaltbereite Jugendliche natürlich lieber gewalttätige Spiele spielen, will den Politikern nicht in den Kopf, weil es für sie andersrum einfacher ist. Jugendliche werden durch gewalttätige Spiele ebenfalls gewaltbereit, das passt ihnen viel besser in den Kram. So muss man solche Spiele einfach nur verdammen, statt sich Gedanken darüber zu machen, wie man sich die ständig zunehmende Gewaltbereitschaft der Jugendlichen erklären und besser noch verhindern könnte.


----------



## Vadesh (13. März 2009)

Du musst genauer lesen ich sagte WEIT MEHR ALS 50 MENSCHEN.

Ich war schlicht und ergreifent zu faul nach genauen Zahlen zu suchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (13. März 2009)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> BTT: Spiele wie Counter Strike, Call of Duty etc. senken nunmal bei regelmäßigem Konsum die Hemmschwelle eines jeden - das ist auch bewiesen.



Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen. Sowas kann man gar nicht beweisen. Man müsste für so einen "Beweis" ja den oder die Jugendlichen jahrelang beobachten und über ihre Gewaltbereitschaft vor und nach den Spielen Buch führen.
Aber schön, dass du in das gleiche blödsinnige Horn etlicher CSU-Politiker bläst.


----------



## angelforce (13. März 2009)

Ich würde WoW und ähnliche Spiele nicht für so eine Tat verantwortlich machen. Der Typ aus Winnenden hat sich schließlich keine Elfenohren angeklebt und ist mit Pfeil und Bogen auf die Menschen losgegangen. 

Allerdings gibt es sicherlich genügend gewaltverherrlichende Spiele auf dem Markt, jedoch wird nicht jeder, der diese Spiele spielt automatisch zum Straftäter. Meist kommen viele andere Faktoren dazu, die bei solchen Menschen nicht stimmen (Umfeld, Familie, etc.). Ich glaube kaum, dass jemand mit einem gefestigten sozialen Umfeld und einem gesunden Geisteszustand auf Menschen schießt, nur weil er das zuvor in einem PC-Spiel gesehen hat.

Und wenn man damit anfängt, solche Spiele zu verbieten, müsste man auch anfangen sämtliche gewaltverherrlichenden Musik-Videos und Filme zu verbieten... wo soll das dann enden?

Viel sinnvoller wäre es imho die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen an Schulen oder eben die Waffengesetze zu verschärfen (auch wenn vermutlich jemand, der eine Waffe unbedingt haben will, sich diese auch beschaffen kann). Aber das wird ja jetzt wahrscheinlich nur wieder von den Politikern tot diskutiert und ändern wird sich nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (13. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Im Prinzip schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jetzt machst du es dir aber wirklich unheimlich einfach!

Wenn man dir so zuhört muß man natürlich auch sagen das Polizisten potentielle Mörder sind. Und Krankenpfleger in ner Psychatrie sind gewaltätige Schläger! Immerhin üben sie auch an anderen Menschen körperliche Gewalt aus! Ach ja sie fixieren sie sogar! Und was steht nochmal auf Freiheitsentzug? Ohhh wieso kriegen Krankenpfleger da ne Ausnahmeregelung? 

Soldaten sind ihrem Aufgabengebiet angemessen ausgesrüstet. Mit Blumen hält man keine Panzer auf! Und in nem Krieseneinsatz kannste mit ner Bibel keinen Terroristen mit nem Sprengsatz stoppen der in ne Menschenmenge reinlaufen will! Das ganze nennt man auch VERHÄLTNISMÄßIGE Mittel. Diese werden auch nur dann angewandt, wenn es gilt, größeren Schaden zu verhindern!


----------



## Flixl (13. März 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Pusillin (13. März 2009)

krank- die haben echt NULL ahnung -
reden politiker teils über spiele, beschreiben sie, und wissen nicht wie es heißt,
nachdem man sie fragt über welches spiel sie herziehen!

apropos (oder so): wow ist natürlich auch ein ego shooter (zitat mit eingebauter ironie)

leider wird die masse durch sowas beieinflusst, womit ein sehr schlechte gesamtbild entsteht-
schade, dass die leute sich so beeinflussen lassen, es nicht mal selber testen!

guckt auch in meinem tread: Der schlechte ruf von WoW


----------



## Technocrat (13. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Jetzt machst du es dir aber wirklich unheimlich einfach!
> 
> Wenn man dir so zuhört




Ich mach da gar nichts - hör also nicht mir zu, sondern einem Dozenten der Jura. Du wirst Dich wundern, was die für Konstrukte bringen (müssen).


----------



## kulunu (13. März 2009)

Das hat doch keinen Sinn die Politiker werden ihren Arsch nicht bewegen, außer es bringt ihnen Geld kostet es sie aber was dann stellen siesich dumm labern Jahre lang und kommen zu keinem vernünftigem Ergebnis außer diesen ach so tollen neuen übergroßen Altersempfehlungen weil die ja auch so viel bringen, aber naja sie kostets ja nix die Eltern sind ein bisschen milde gestimmt und sie können wieder eine fette Zigarren oder was weiß ich nehmen und mit sich zufrieden sein und das Geld zählen.
Die suchen nur nach Sündenböcken wo sie sehen aha da kann man das Problem billig lösen und die Wähler sehen das man was tut, und was haben sie bisher erreicht ??
Stopfen der autoindustrie die steuern in Arsch die wir zahlen aber immer mehr von deren angestellten werden gefeuert weil keine aufträge mehr kommen, sollen die doch die steuern senken dann kommt die kauflust  wieder. Aber das Problem is nicht gelöst immer mehr arbeitslose und die Firmen bauen nurnoch im Ausland was soll die scheiße ?? und die Riesen Firmen zahlen ihre steuern auch wieder brav ein und vielleicht noch einen teil hinter der Hand als dank für die " Unterstützung " so sehe ich das .
 Gedanken der Politiker : Geld Geld Geld Geld Geld ach und nicht zu vergessen Geld 

sollen se doch uns unsere spiele lassen und lieber mal die echten Probleme angehen ach. ja und noch was nettes die Lockerung des rauchergesetzes kommt wahrscheinlich daher das die steuereinnahmen von Tabak und so gesunken sind und dann kommt man noch auf so schöne Einnahmen wie die anschaffung neuer Räumlichkeiten für die Raucher Kunden und und und

aber das is nur meine bescheidene Meinung dazu


----------



## Sarjin (13. März 2009)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> lasst die pressefutzis doch reden was sie wollen, kommt eh nur müll bei raus




Nein leider sollte man das auf keinen Fall machen. Die Pressefuzis sind nicht immer das Sprachrohr der Gesellschaft sondern eine Anzahl von Menschen, Reporter halt, die die Politik in großem Maße beeinflussen. Alllein die veränderungen am Jugendschutzgesetz wie größere Logos kamen nur durch Amokläufe ins rollen weil die Presse schaum schlug. Sind halt gute Storys sowas. Das sorgt für einschaltquoten und bringt Geld in die Kasse. Man kann Amokläufe nicht verhindern sondern ihnen nur entgegenwirken. Zum Beispiel indem man Waffen unter der Zivilbevölkerung verbietet. Keiner außer Jägern sollte mehr Waffen zu Hause haben dürfen. Leute im Schützenverein müssen diese im Verein lassen, schließlich brauchen sie die ja auch nicht zu Hause...
Dann sollte man für praventiefarbeit sorgen. Schulpsychologen müssen her. 1 für 2 Schulen sollte schon reichen, solange er sich ausschließlich mit den problemen dort beschäftigt.


----------



## Scrätcher (13. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich mach da gar nichts - hör also nicht mir zu, sondern einem Dozenten der Jura. Du wirst Dich wundern, was die für Konstrukte bringen (müssen).



Ich werde mich nicht wundern, ich hab es irgendwann schon einmal getan. Nur sind wir hier nicht in einem Juristenforum sondern in einem Forum was auch von vielen Jugendlichen besucht wird, die schon verzweifeln würden, wenn sie Auszüge aus dem BGB in eigenen Worten wiedergeben sollten. 

Juristen und Amtsdeutsch ist eine eigene Welt die nicht immer so ist wie es erst den Anschein hat. 

Ich habe deshalb darauf geantwortet weil die Bundeswehr auch eine Randgruppe ist. Laß sie 3 Hochwassereinsätze machen, einmal Wochenlang Schnee von den Dächern schippen und danach einen Skandal und der Ruf ist futsch.

Da haben die Soldaten sogar uns Spielern was voraus! Wir machen nichtmal Veranstaltungen für einen guten Zweck! Zumindestens nicht als "Spieler" was jemand sonst noch so in seiner Freizeit oder Berufsleben macht sei einfach mal dahingestellt. 

Der Soldat war in meinen Augen ein übertriebenes Beispiel. Weil eben sämtliche Staatsdiener mit solchen Rechten ausgestattet sind.

Und übrigens zum Juristendeutsch: Körperverletzung beginnt schon beim Haareschneiden oder wenn ich dir Fanta in die Cola schütte ohne es dir vorher zu sagen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich glaube jeder Liebhaber von Sarkasmus hat sich in seinem Leben schonmal mit Juristendeutsch beschäftigt. Ob er davor schon sarkastisch war oder es dadurch wurde sei jetzt mal dahingestellt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmbarth (13. März 2009)

Also ich denke auch nicht das ein WOW-spieler ammok läuft - und zwar aus einem ganz einfachem Grund:

Als WoW-Spieler hat man gar keine Zeit dazu - man muss sooooo viel erledigen - als erstes muss man mal 80 werden - Berufe voll skillen - sich equipen - Gold farmen mit Dailys.
Ist doch ganz einfach wenn du so 3 Stunden Ammok läufst dann gehen dir so ungefähr 250 - 300 Gold flöten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Grimmbarth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewall Jackson (13. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Da hat er recht !


----------



## Kreze (13. März 2009)

Wieviele Millionen schauen im Fernseh zu, wie sich 2 Leute über max. 12 Runden gegenseitig in die Fresse schlagen?! Aber das is dann natürlich wieder Sport! ^^


Da wirds auch geregelt...


----------



## Mondenkynd (13. März 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Oder schlicht und einfach dafür sorgen dass nicht jeder Depp ne Knarre zu Hause hat. Irgendwie liest man ja in 99% aller Fälle *"...nahm die Schusswaffe des Vaters..."*. Da liegt dann wohl eher das Problem.



/sign

Der Vater sollte auch verknackt werden, da er die Sachen nicht richtig verschlossen hat. Wenn man im nem Schiessverein ist kannst du Waffen zu Hause halten aber nur unter bestimmten Vorschriften und die sind hier deffinitiv nicht eingehalten worden, sonst würde ein Minderjähriger nicht daran kommen, auch wenn es die eigene Familie ist.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (13. März 2009)

@ Topic bzw den Zittierten Text.

... zomfg rofl epic fail...

So ehm, ja da muss man nicht viel zu sagen oder?
Wäre ja eh nur eine Wiederholung eines Tausend mal bequatschten Themas.


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Der Vater sollte auch verknackt werden, da er die Sachen nicht richtig verschlossen hat.



Hab in den Nachrichten gehört er wird wahrscheinlich wegen Fahrlässiger Tötung angeklagt


----------



## Monoecus (13. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das der Knabe aber ein Tischtennisfreak war der sogar während Familienfeiern in den Keller ging um zu trainieren wie mehrere Interviewpartner im Fernsehen erzählten sollte dann doch zu denken geben. Bestimmt wird Tischtennis bald verboten und Ping-Pong-Bälle fallen unter das Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz...




Blos nicht meinen Lieblingssport kaputt machen!


----------



## Meriane (13. März 2009)

Ich hab mir mal folgendes überlegt...
Nehmen wir an, dass ohne diese "Killerspiele" es keine Amokläufe geben würde...
Zwar gibt es nur sehr wenige Amokläufe...aber trotzdem:
kann man das Leben eines Menschen unter das Vergnügen einer Gruppe von Menschen stellen?


----------



## johnnyk2 (13. März 2009)

Rynam schrieb:


> Bersenbrück (ddp-nrd). Ein 30-jähriger Mann ist am Sonntagabend in Bersenbrück (Landkreis Osnabrück) von einem 20-Jährigen mit einem Schwert attackiert und schwer am Kopf verletzt worden. Der mutmaßliche Täter wurde noch am Tatort festgenommen, gegen ihn wird wegen des Verdachts der versuchten Tötung ermittelt, wie ein Polizeisprecher in Osnabrück am Montag mitteilte. Der 30-Jährige kam zur Behandlung in ein Krankenhaus.
> 
> quelle: Verschiedene Zeitungen, 16.2.09
> 
> ...



Na, und warum wohl hat er das gemacht?? Nicht weil er in WoW gelernt hat mit dem Schwert umzugehen oder so ne scheisse.
Sondern weil er KEINE ANDERE WAFFE IN DER NÄHE HATTE. Wenn er kein Schwert im Zimmer an der Wand hängen gehabt hätte, sondern eine Pistole oder vielleicht sogar ein Sturmgewehr hatte er mit dem angegriffen. Tipp: Glaub nicht alles was in der Zeitung "20 Minuten" steht, sondern überleg auch ein bisschen und versuch das ganze aus ner anderen Perspektive zu betrachten.


----------



## kingkryzon (13. März 2009)

ololol jeder amokläufer weiss jetz das man zuerst ins sekretäriat geht und cleart um durchsagen zu verhindern wenn man flüchtet nimmt man hostages und wenns probleme gibt killt man se alles dank den medien^^

ein letzes wort zum sch(l)uss MULTIKILL


----------



## SirCotare (14. März 2009)

http://www.n-tv.de/1120198.html


> *Bayern prüft Killerspiel-Verbot*
> 
> Bayern will einen neuen Anlauf für ein Verbot von Killerspielen prüfen. "Ich will am Dienstag in meinem Kabinett über das Killerspielverbot, über die Aufbewahrung von Waffen und vor allem über mehr Prävention beraten", kündigte Ministerpräsident Horst Seehofer (CSU) in der "Bild am Sonntag" an. Es müsse gefragt werden, ob alles getan ist, was zum Schutz der Kinder und zur Verhinderung solcher Taten möglich sei.
> 
> ...


----------



## Valkron (14. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das der Knabe aber ein Tischtennisfreak war der sogar während Familienfeiern in den Keller ging um zu trainieren wie mehrere Interviewpartner im Fernsehen erzählten sollte dann doch zu denken geben. Bestimmt wird Tischtennis bald verboten und Ping-Pong-Bälle fallen unter das Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragó82 (14. März 2009)

SirCotare schrieb:


> http://www.n-tv.de/1120198.html





> Bayern prüft Killerspiel-Verbot
> 
> Bayern will einen neuen Anlauf für ein Verbot von Killerspielen prüfen. "Ich will am Dienstag in meinem Kabinett über das Killerspielverbot, über die Aufbewahrung von Waffen und vor allem über mehr Prävention beraten", kündigte Ministerpräsident Horst Seehofer (CSU) in der "Bild am Sonntag" an. Es müsse gefragt werden, ob alles getan ist, was zum Schutz der Kinder und zur Verhinderung solcher Taten möglich sei.
> 
> ...



Na und was bringt das den EU Binnenhandel dürfen sie nicht verbitten dann kauft man sich halt die Sachen aus Österreich schweiz und hats auch in deutsch und Uncut.
Aber die Suchen ja eh nur den Sündenbock den der Typ und generell solche Leute haben starke psychische Probleme den wen ein Mensch meint seine Probleme nur mit der Waffe lösen zu können dann läuft was gewaltig schief.


----------



## Stealkiwi (14. März 2009)

omg wir unterhalten uns darüber ob wow gewalt beherschend is

hat jemand von euch schon mal resident evil oder gta gezoggt?


----------

